# Pineapple Express G13 Lab's Seed to Harvest



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok lets see if these things are all they are cracked up to be.. Germination started this mourning.. I will be using this tried and trued set up

Feminized Pineapple Express
Cabinet 29"X19"X50" 
1 water farm
Flora Nova bloom (start to finish)
400W Ceramic Metal Hylide or CMH (new for me)

I avg about 10-15 oz depending on strain with a HPS lets see what we can get out of PE with a CMH and a waterfarm..

First Picture is G13's packaging. The Second is my last harvest of Nirvana Blue Mystic Cant start a thread with no bud pictures now can we?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 7, 2010)

Pineapple Express 7 days From Germination Flora Nova grow @350ppm. Tap water 32ppm BTW its so much easyier to get a picture using Ceramic meatal hylide then HPS!


----------



## ganja4/20life (Jul 7, 2010)

what is a water farm?


----------



## howhighru (Jul 7, 2010)

You will be pleased with the smoke from the PE. I grew her last year and was really awesome..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 7, 2010)

ganja4/20life said:


> what is a water farm?


IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant. 

It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 7, 2010)

howhighru said:


> You will be pleased with the smoke from the PE. I grew her last year and was really awesome..


Sweet Im sure its a good strain wish G13 would tell us what the hell its crossed with... but really I guess that would take the fun out of it..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Pineapple Express day 14 of Vege 400ppm. Looking good and wow the 400w CMH really keeps them short and its 4 ft away from the top..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good. Pineapple express is on my list of strains to grow.
Subbd!

Where can i get one of these waterfarms. im very interestd in seeing how well they come out. Plus i already got a 400w hps system so if i got this waterfarm i could be golden like Ponyboy.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 15, 2010)

Ebay, altgarden.com, just about everyone has them there made by General Hydroponics


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks


----------



## christopherwalken (Jul 16, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant.
> 
> It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


Dude I got one of these for FREE from the local hydro store for my senior project HA!, fuckin score you've made me fuckin excited to grow with it and get 15 oz! What techniques do you use to get that kind of yield though? supercropping, cutting at the 2nd node to get 4 colas or just let the water farm preform its hydroponic wonders? And I'm definantly subscribing


----------



## christopherwalken (Jul 16, 2010)

oh and why do you use the bloom start to finish? just curious


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 16, 2010)

There are a few things you should do to get it to perform at its peak... You will notice there are 2 buckets the top brown bucket has a few holes in the bottom.. Fix that by drilling as many 1/4" holes in the bottom as posible.. Keep in mind it dose need to be strong enough to support the hydroton and plant just dont get to carried away.. this will allow the roots to grow down in the bottom bucket... also a larger air pump works better then the one that comes with it for more circulation..

However if you want 15oz your going to need a serious enclosure.. I grow in a pretty small cab that is completly coverd in mylar.. even the top and bottom of the cab is coverd in mylar... I run a single 400w HPS normally.. this time im trying out a 400w Ceramic metal hylide.. now that would be considerd by most way overkill in a small cab but not to me.. the trick is keeping the temps down low enough to run a 400 in a small cab.. I do this with a 485 CFM dayton blower that pulls cool air in threw the bottom and exits out the top... also to keep the plants low enough I have a SCROG screen wich I use to tuck and weave the branches under till the whole screen is filled this lets all the branches get just as much light as the others... I pretty much end up with about 20-25 main colas instead of just 1.. And my #1 rule is to not use any additives like Kabloom other additives IMO they are all gimicks.. I use 1 fertilizer and that is GH Flora Nova bloom from start to finish it has everything a plant needs not even a need for flora Nova grow.. and keep in mind less is ALWAYS better.. running up 2000ppm nute solutions will not get you anymore then 1200ppm.. the plant is going to get what it wants.. forcing strong nute soulutions on the plant will just burn roots and hurt the plants ability to bring in even basic's up like water...


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2010)

nice ...have any pics of the cab ???? pulling up a chair to watch this one  subscribed


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm 4 weeks into flower on my G13 PE any questions feel free to ask If I could some up the look and smell of these girls "exotic"


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 19, 2010)

jdubb

what is that under? CFLs?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 19, 2010)

Jdubb203 said:


> I'm 4 weeks into flower on my G13 PE any questions feel free to ask If I could some up the look and smell of these girls "exotic" View attachment 1053567


Good picture Jdubb203 I like what I see with the crystals on the fan leaves that early in flower... Good things to come  well long as I dont get a hermie


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok here is the set up coleman cabinet and pineapple express @ day 18

The top chamber of the cab holds the ballast and Blower the blows into a carbon airfilter.
I you will see the screen setup with the plant gets about 5" taller..
The cabinet is made by colman.


----------



## christopherwalken (Jul 20, 2010)

Dude nice set-up, and you'll get 10-15 oz outa that cabinet? Thanks for the info by the way, this is all I need to get started


----------



## albinor (Jul 21, 2010)

hello, this i my first post (i think), im on board for this one, BTW, is that cms in a cooltube, just wandering how you keep a small space like that cooled?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 21, 2010)

No cool tube.. the cabinet has such a strong vacume of air the doors are vacumed closed.. plus cool tubes cut down on lumen output.. I like all the light I can get  also have a portable A/C in the room wich dose help..


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jul 21, 2010)

400 watt hps wit cooltube sir


----------



## albinor (Jul 22, 2010)

opps, stupid ?, i didnt see the rest of journal. anyways I have this old hospital cab that i have been growing 12/12 from seed because of the size, i have done research and yours is the closest that i want mine to be like, but i might go with a 250 watt hps (when i can afford one), im on my second grow with 1 pineapple express,(sprouting) and mystery Kush (beans from a friend), 

Also i Have always overlooked the waterfarm, because im trying in soil, but i will be happy to to even get 1-6 0z off of a plant, BTW I am a legal medical mmj patient with a 12 seedling and 4 mature plant limit, and thanks to you, (along with others, and other forums) im finally having an idea how to maximize my limit. still subscribed


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 23, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> No cool tube.. the cabinet has such a strong vacume of air the doors are vacumed closed.. plus cool tubes cut down on lumen output.. I like all the light I can get  also have a portable A/C in the room wich dose help..


yah i need a portable a/c for my cab. my temps sumtimes push 100-104 if i dont keep an eye on it.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes I also have a 4 plant limit.. I can stay well under that with one plant easy  and really only need to do 1-2 grows a year to keep my suply.. up.. I would recomend a 250w starting out you could still yeild a good 6-7 oz with that and not have to fight heat like I do.. Im pushing the limits with a 400w in this small of a space... you could always make the jump to a 400 when you feel comfortable..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 23, 2010)

yah i have a 400w hps in my closet. 
i was able to keep temps in flowering down to 80degrees. i was lucky. i want to down grade to 250 hps just for veg. and then hook the 400w for flowering.
i need to save up more doe.
looking forward to the days to come in this thread!


----------



## albinor (Jul 24, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yes I also have a 4 plant limit.. I can stay well under that with one plant easy  and really only need to do 1-2 grows a year to keep my suply.. up.. I would recomend a 250w starting out you could still yeild a good 6-7 oz with that and not have to fight heat like I do.. Im pushing the limits with a 400w in this small of a space... you could always make the jump to a 400 when you feel comfortable..



yep, here is a short video of my small medi-cab, it was just slapped together, i know i need to put mylar in it, this is the one i would like to put that 250 hps like you recommended, mabye the fan on top will keep it cool enough, it stays about 68f at the lowest and 87f at the highest, humidity stays between 50 and 60. i have alot of cfls, so i dont know if a single 250 hps will be just as cool or if i need a stronger fan. the seedling is pineapple express, and the other two which are a few weeks from harvest are an unknow kush,they were grown 12/12 from seed,(but will do lst or scrog for the small cab next time) ( smells like candy , zeps, or certs) here is vid:[video=youtube;momaziRG278]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=momaziRG278[/video]


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Albinor it looks like you will be able to run a 250 hps in there. just have the vent on the top of the box pushing out the heat from the lamp with a flex duct. otherwise it looks really good. And on the opp side of the box that has those revits can you get a fan to suck air out of that? but it looks like you should ge a great harvest with a 250. goodluck cant wait to see what your gonna do.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 24, 2010)

albinor looks good you could do a 250 in there but I would defently make a scrog screen.. thats a must have in a small cab


----------



## albinor (Jul 28, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 28, 2010)

Day 27 from seed day 2 of flower

Scrog screen in and have started weaving the screen .. 12/12 

EC 1.9
PH 5.7


----------



## albinor (Jul 29, 2010)

wow I defenitaly have to get one of those hydrofarm!! its ureal how big that thing got from the last 14 day pic!!

so you fim the plant or top it, or just let it do it thing? looking good...really good!!!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 29, 2010)

damn, that plant grew fasstt!
i need to get one of those when i get money. 
looking great. but you should of let it grow to 30 to 40 days veg. but its your plant. looks like you got the room for it. 
cant wait to see the buds start coming in. keep it up! happy growing!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 29, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> damn, that plant grew fasstt!
> i need to get one of those when i get money.
> looking great. but you should of let it grow to 30 to 40 days veg. but its your plant. looks like you got the room for it.
> cant wait to see the buds start coming in. keep it up! happy growing!


Yeah I wish I could do a 30-40 day vege but I dont have the head room for a plant that size a 30-40 day vege would fill my whole cabinet up and not leave room to flower.. plants in a waterfarm grow extreamly fast.. faster then any aero system Ive tried.. Ive been preaching about the often overlooked waterfarms for years...


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jul 29, 2010)

albinor said:


> wow I defenitaly have to get one of those hydrofarm!! its ureal how big that thing got from the last 14 day pic!!
> 
> so you fim the plant or top it, or just let it do it thing? looking good...really good!!!


Acutally there was a unexpected emergency topping... I actually cut off about 7" off the main stalk do to the PE not wanting to bend the way my other strains did.. I saw it had buckled and went ahead and choped it at the bend.. Kinda sucks cause I was expecting alot more tops.. but she has a ton of side branching im going to be using to fill the screen now...


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jul 29, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yeah I wish I could do a 30-40 day vege but I dont have the head room for a plant that size a 30-40 day vege would fill my whole cabinet up and not leave room to flower.. plants in a waterfarm grow extreamly fast.. faster then any aero system Ive tried.. Ive been preaching about the often overlooked waterfarms for years...


Im stunned for sure. Glad to see you found a method of growing plants and finishing them in within 2 months. 
Healthy Healthy Healthy. Keep it up. ill be watching


----------



## londonfog (Jul 31, 2010)

looking good !!!!!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

Screen almost filled also showing preflowers and no male preflowers. Should get a nice healthy harvest..


----------



## GoLdD (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Scotty,

Great journal so far, I'm really interested in how this develops as I'm about to start my first grow, and will be using a very similar set up. I'll be growing 1 P Ex fem and 1 Sharks Breath Fem. I have decided to take your advice and use 2 Waterfarms, a 400 watt Mh for veg and a 400 watt Hortilux HPS for flower. The space will be a 48" wide x 20" deep x 72" tall stealth grow cab.

I was also considering the PowerGrower Eco, it looks to be just a larger version of the Waterfarm but with more room for the roots, what do you think?

Subscribed! +rep


GoLdD


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

GoLdD said:


> Hey Scotty,
> 
> Great journal so far, I'm really interested in how this develops as I'm about to start my first grow, and will be using a very similar set up. I'll be growing 1 P Ex fem and 1 Sharks Breath Fem. I have decided to take your advice and use 2 Waterfarms, a 400 watt Mh for veg and a 400 watt Hortilux HPS for flower. The space will be a 48" wide x 20" deep x 72" tall stealth grow cab.
> 
> ...


Hi... just go with the waterfarm ... the waterfarm is more compact and is square wich is much more easy to deal with then a big round pot.. btw Ive seen a banana tree growing in a waterfarm give you a idea what there capable of..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 1, 2010)

Sub'd I wanna see how much you yield, looks like it's gonna be a good amount.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Sub'd I wanna see how much you yield, looks like it's gonna be a good amount.


Only thing that has me concerned was the emergency topping do to the stalk buckling I normally never top I try not to give them anymore stress then they already have knowing that winter is comming and they know there going to die


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 1, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Only thing that has me concerned was the emergency topping do to the stalk buckling I normally never top I try not to give them anymore stress then they already have knowing that winter is comming and they know there going to die


you should have just left it... the plant would have fixed itself. Check this thread out https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8734-smokinravs-supercropping-technique.html


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> you should have just left it... the plant would have fixed itself. Check this thread out https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8734-smokinravs-supercropping-technique.html


I probly would have if I was still in vege but she's already showing preflowers and I want to make sure she's going to put everything into flower.. but im sure either way she would have been fine.. still shooting for at least 10oz come harvest..


----------



## woodsmantoker (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Scotty, 

Nice work pal, come post a few!
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html#post3513171


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> Hey Scotty,
> 
> Nice work pal, come post a few!
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html#post3513171


Thanks for the invite did not see that thread yet I posted a few up


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 1, 2010)

10oz....thats alot for one plant.
Can i see a picture of the whole plant from a side view, my mind is bending itself round and round, 10oz one plant i would love to see it happen man! Cant wait for the results. Goodluck


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 1, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I probly would have if I was still in vege but she's already showing preflowers and I want to make sure she's going to put everything into flower.. but im sure either way she would have been fine.. still shooting for at least 10oz come harvest..


Yeah, I was looking for a different thread to show you but couldn't find it. Oh well. Good luck man! I wish you many buds


----------



## Serapis (Aug 1, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> you should have just left it... the plant would have fixed itself. Check this thread out https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8734-smokinravs-supercropping-technique.html


It would have in vegetation, but not in flowering. Why allow the plant to direct energy to repairing cells when it is supposed to be sprouting bud?
The super crop method is started in vegetative growth.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 1, 2010)

Subscribed, nice looking grow. Sorry about your loss. How did the stem snap if it was supported in the screen?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Subscribed, nice looking grow. Sorry about your loss. How did the stem snap if it was supported in the screen?


I always take the top of the plant and bend it under the screen and let it grow sidways ...not a tight bend but enough to make the growth tip go sidways under the screen.. well were the bend was it buckled and bent so I decided to cut right above the bend so the plant can get on faster .. I found pineapple express dose not like to bend very much... some strains you can bend around like rubber and some are more stiff and dont want to give much..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> 10oz....thats alot for one plant.
> Can i see a picture of the whole plant from a side view, my mind is bending itself round and round, 10oz one plant i would love to see it happen man! Cant wait for the results. Goodluck


Here you go its kinda hard to get a side view, I half to stick the camera up against the wall then shoot blind but this will kind of give you a idea... after about the 3rd week Of flower I will remove everything that dose not make it up threw the screen all flowering growth and leaves will be above the screen everything else gets trimed off..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 1, 2010)

cool journal. i was going to ask about the lower growth. Almost semms like the screen should be lower but I'm sure you know what your doing and will probably strecth anyways. I was planning on gettin some PE but I ended up getting blue cheese instead. Good luck ill stay tuned.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 1, 2010)

Would it be better to not trim the leafs below the screen since when the plant is flushing, it uses up the rest of the good stuff in the leafs?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> cool journal. i was going to ask about the lower growth. Almost semms like the screen should be lower but I'm sure you know what your doing and will probably strecth anyways. I was planning on gettin some PE but I ended up getting blue cheese instead. Good luck ill stay tuned.


I Like it somwhat high so I can poor in my nutrients and water in from below the screen just makes it easyier to have some room, plus if the bubble wond gets caked up I can romove it for cleaning.. but yeah we will see how she turns out Ive never done PE but so far I can tell you one thing its almost a pure Indica..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

*Quote oOBe RyeOo *
*"Would it be better to not trim the leafs below the screen since when the plant is flushing, it uses up the rest of the good stuff in the leafs?" *

Yes thats why i will leave them on for awhile cause between 3-4 weeks of flower there will be no light penitrating the canopy down there they will actually start to yellow and die off by then...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah that makes sense not only does it make it easier to manage for you it will increase airflow giving the plant CO2 and all so It definately isn't going to hurt em.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 1, 2010)

I just read through the thread. Very informative. Do you put your germinated seeds straight into the hydroton, or do you use rockwool?

I might decide to get me one or two of these waterfarms to use in my 2'x2'x4' tent with a 150w HPS and 125w Daylight CFL. How often do you change the water?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 1, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I just read through the thread. Very informative. Do you put your germinated seeds straight into the hydroton, or do you use rockwool?
> 
> I might decide to get me one or two of these waterfarms to use in my 2'x2'x4' tent with a 150w HPS and 125w Daylight CFL. How often do you change the water?


Yes I germinate till tap root is about 1/2" long using a wet paper towel in a sandwich bag... then I dig some hydro ton out the center of the water farm so water dripping from the ring flows to the center.. I place the tap root inbetween a few peices of hyroton in the center.. just make sure it stays wet where you put it.. after a day or two you will not have to worry cause the tap root will already be a few inches long.. as the growth tip comes up even with the rest of the hydroton I then pile the hydroton back around the stalk..

oh and for a 2ftX2ft growroom you will only need one trust me it will fill up the whole thing if you vege for more then 3 weeks.. and would probly go with a 250w CMH or HPS for that setup.. IMO

THe resivor is 2 gallons and when I top off with 2 gallons of fresh water the following day I will change.. and as of right now its drinking almost a gallon of water a day so about every 3 days or so right now... thoe you could top with nute water if you figure out the plants exact needs and flush once every 2 weeks just have to get the plant dialed in and use your PPM or EC meter.... Ideal would be to see the water drop down and the PPM or EC stay the exact same... if you PPM or EC is going up when the water is going down then it wants more water then nutes.... If the PPM or EC go's lower with water drop say 1000-850 then the plant wants a stronger mix of nutes... I have had great results with both methods... hope that helps

Ill add one more tip and thats keep your nutrients simple I use GH Flora Nova BLOOM only threw the entire grow ONE bottle dose it all If there are any old scholers here From overgrow you know this as the Lucas formula.. I use no additives like koolboom, kabloom, epson salts, dark energy, etc... nothing but Flora Nova bloom.. it has everthing the plant needs no need to add a bunch of gimicky additives cause from what ive learned it has never raised my yeilds or trich production.. Keep it simple and try not to ever overfert... the more healthy them roots are the better the end product will be...


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 2, 2010)

+Rep for actually taking the time to answer my questions thoroughly. Really appreciate it. 

"then I dig some hydro ton out the center of the water farm so water dripping from the ring flows to the center" So you basically just make a little crevice in the middle of the waterfarm and then place the germinated seed under some hydroton and after 2-3 days, it will sprout?

When you change the water, how do you go about doing so with the SCROG screen in place? Lucas formula is 300ppm for seedlings, 800-1000ppm for veg, and 1100-1500ppm for flower right? 

I had a 400w MH/HPS that I used for 2 grows, but I have to downsize to a 150w due to my living situation. I should have bought the 250w, but I gotta roll with what I have.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Scotty,
i still think that you could of went longer in veging her. i mean it looks like you got more room. But hey the only person that know their grow room is the person who is growing in it. 
thanks for the picture. i appreciate for taking the time. + rep. 
plant looks healthy. Keep it growing man. Cant wait for the weeks to come!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 2, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Scotty,
> i still think that you could of went longer in veging her. i mean it looks like you got more room. But hey the only person that know their grow room is the person who is growing in it.
> thanks for the picture. i appreciate for taking the time. + rep.
> plant looks healthy. Keep it growing man. Cant wait for the weeks to come!


I hear ya but when i start a new stain I have to be more carfull... never know how much there going to end up stretching by the time there done... oh and them gaps you see will be filled by the end of the weak im still weaving.. soon as there filled Ill let her go...


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 2, 2010)

Day 33 from seed Day 5 of flower

PPM 950 steady with water uptake
PH 5.85


Just about ready to let her go maybe by the end of the week I get to stop weaving...


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 2, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> +Rep for actually taking the time to answer my questions thoroughly. Really appreciate it.
> 
> "then I dig some hydro ton out the center of the water farm so water dripping from the ring flows to the center" So you basically just make a little crevice in the middle of the waterfarm and then place the germinated seed under some hydroton and after 2-3 days, it will sprout?
> 
> ...


 
No need to cover the seed up with hydroton I leave the top of the seed facing up towards the light and the tap root down in the hydroton..

I changer the water by pouring it in the top of the bucket... I have a 1 ft space between the top of the bucket to the screen.. to drain just bend the drain tube down..easy..

Lucas is a formula using just the Micro and bloom with the 3 step GH flora series nutes... Its pretty close to the same thing as GH Flora Nova bloom... Except Flora Nova bloom I like better cause the ph buffers work better.. also Flora Nova bloom is just one bottle threw the entire grow..

I got 3 oz off a 100w hps my first time with a waterfarm many years ago.. just make sure you have every single thing coated in mylar to get the most out of your 150.. but yeah you should have got the 250


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, it sounds really easy to get the germinated seed going. 

Oh so with the drain tube, I won't have to take the bucket out of my tent which simplifies the process. I just need to make a SCROG screen, which should be placed a little lower than 1 foot since I'll only be using a 150w. Where did you get all the supplies to build your SCROG screen? I'm not very handy or crafty, so I'll have to have a friend help me build it. 

I also love the idea of using only the Flora Nova. I remember someone telling me that they did that in the chat rooms when I first started researching how to grow hydro. I chose to do soil last minute, but I think it's time to give the waterfarm a try.


----------



## albinor (Aug 3, 2010)

hey, nice update scotty, just wandering about the lucas formula nutes, even though i never did a hydro grow before, ive had done alot of research on different people using the lucas formula. Anyways arent you supposed to use the Micro nutes also, or is the flora nova different than the 3part gh (regular)? just curious, cause when i can afford it i am gonna certainly plagerize your setup. especially if you only have to buy one bottle of nutes only, im not gonna ever knock anybodys grow, but yours is great, or even better than alot of grows that have all kinds of expensive nutes, and a long list of additives, i think its pretty amazing the results you get by just one bloom nute!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 3, 2010)

albinor said:


> hey, nice update scotty, just wandering about the lucas formula nutes, even though i never did a hydro grow before, ive had done alot of research on different people using the lucas formula. Anyways arent you supposed to use the Micro nutes also, or is the flora nova different than the 3part gh (regular)? just curious, cause when i can afford it i am gonna certainly plagerize your setup. especially if you only have to buy one bottle of nutes only, im not gonna ever knock anybodys grow, but yours is great, or even better than alot of grows that have all kinds of expensive nutes, and a long list of additives, i think its pretty amazing the results you get by just one bloom nute!!


Flora Nova is not the same as the 3 part mix.. its another product from GH there are actually 2 parts to Flora Nova series Grow and Bloom.. oh and yes there are Micro Nutes (floralicious) that you can add to it but dont worry about any of that stuff its all gimick imo.. All you need Is flora Nova Bloom start to finish.. Dont use the Flora Nova Grow either it just causes problems.. Remember this is not rocket science you dont need any High dollar nutes or additives keep it simple and there is less chance of falure..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 4, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Day 33 from seed Day 5 of flower
> 
> PPM 950 steady with water uptake
> PH 5.85
> ...


That looks great man. You're gonna get a good amount from that bitch

I'm thinking of doing some scrog this sept-oct. Maybe with 8 plants and 800w hps. May have to for some advice later.


----------



## albinor (Aug 4, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> No need to cover the seed up with hydroton I leave the top of the seed facing up towards the light and the tap root down in the hydroton..
> 
> I changer the water by pouring it in the top of the bucket... I have a 1 ft space between the top of the bucket to the screen.. to drain just bend the drain tube down..easy..
> 
> ...




sorry about that , once again you answered that question before i even asked this , any ways, i still think its amazing just one nute from start to finish.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 4, 2010)

Grew 2" in last light cycle... finished weaving time to let her stretch her legs.. multiple hairs starting to pop out still no signs of male flowers.. chance of hermie getting slim

PPM 964
PH 5.90
Cabinet Temp 78 with light on


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice weave work. Looking real good!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 4, 2010)

looking good. still idk how your gonna pull 10 oz. Cant wait for you to prove me wrong! 

Just threw a update on my thread. check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 4, 2010)

silent,
nice avater


----------



## machnak (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking really nice Scotty. Great job!


----------



## rolo (Aug 4, 2010)

good job growin cant wait to see end results


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 4, 2010)

THanks guys...

Hey Silent how about replacing then leaves in your avatar with somthing more sativa dominate


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 5, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> THanks guys...
> 
> Hey Silent how about replacing then leaves in your avatar with somthing more sativa dominate


Or some skinny thai sticks work better?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 5, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Or some skinny thai sticks work better?


Well if your taking orders how about canna butter lol...


----------



## HellssBellss (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi guys and gals. I have been growing plants outside that I got form a cloner for 3 years now I joined this forum to Lern how to start my own. Well to get to what I'm posting about  after reading and seeing the pics in your post I think I want to do the same thing as you hehe. But it would be a shame to have just under 200 achers of land with no pot on it lol


----------



## Serapis (Aug 5, 2010)

That would indeed be a true shame...


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 5, 2010)

stick plants on the baselines of the feilds.


----------



## 67westy (Aug 6, 2010)

cant we all just get a bong?


----------



## 67westy (Aug 6, 2010)

Scotty- Your grow looks great, I'm a outdoor guy, but you cabinet is great for a limited space grow.I'm building an 8'x8' room and may try a coule of waterfarms.It looks pretty easy way to go. I do plan on still using soil for some of my girls, But I can remember a friend of mine growing in a small hydro setup about 30 years ago. I dont remember the strain, But we called it Dumbo weed, & it fucked you up. Cant wait to see more pics of you grow.


----------



## Belling (Aug 7, 2010)

So when you put germinated seed straight into Waterfarm , are you also adding nutes immediately or waiting for more natural development?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 7, 2010)

Belling said:


> So when you put germinated seed straight into Waterfarm , are you also adding nutes immediately or waiting for more natural development?


no nutes for first 10 days.. after that I start with 2.5ml of flora nova flower per gallon 250-300ppm


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 7, 2010)

OK starting to put out flowers and first lil bud shot for my PE.. plant top height is about 7" past screen..

Note bluish green tint to leaves.. I really like how the Ceramic metal hylide bulb makes them so much more healthy looking then when using HPS.. usally with a HPS leaves have more of a yellow green tint.. still debating with myself weather or not to leave the CMH in the whole way or switch to HPS in a few weeks for more red spectrum.. I kinda would like to leave the CMH in just cause there is so lil info out there about them and if I did leave it in there It would be a good refrence for CMH.. however I doubt bud formation would be as dense as if I was running HPS wich may hurt yeild... 

PPM 850
PH 5.9


----------



## londonfog (Aug 8, 2010)

looking nice ...The PE really matures very fast...just wish I knew the parents of the plant


----------



## albinor (Aug 8, 2010)

man scotty, I have to get one of those waterfarms, i'm just about to harvest the "unknow kush ". but im sold on the waterfarm!! very nice Job!!


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 8, 2010)

dank grow...when is it best to put that screen down? right before you switch the cycle to veg or...?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 8, 2010)

londonfog said:


> looking nice ...The PE really matures very fast...just wish I knew the parents of the plant


Did you have this strain? how was the end product? 



mr.swishas&herb said:


> dank grow...when is it best to put that screen down? right before you switch the cycle to veg or...?


In a water farm you better put the screen down the same time you go 12/12 cause the plant is going to start growing crazy fast have to weave every day ive seen a good 3" of plant growth and the plant usally grows at least another 2 1/2ft after flower and thats with less then 30 days vege and using scrog..


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 8, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Did you have this strain? how was the end product?
> 
> 
> In a water farm you better put the screen down the same time you go 12/12 cause the plant is going to start growing crazy fast have to weave every day ive seen a good 3" of plant growth and the plant usally grows at least another 2 1/2ft after flower and thats with less then 30 days vege and using scrog..


word thanks for the info what about in soil? FFOF w/ the nutes? maybe a little bit earlier than 12/12 or?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> word thanks for the info what about in soil? FFOF w/ the nutes? maybe a little bit earlier than 12/12 or?


Oh sorry... Soil you could weave away in vege and flower after the screen is filled..


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 9, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Oh sorry... Soil you could weave away in vege and flower after the screen is filled..


haha no need to be sorry for helping...not like you were supposed to guess i use soil (however would love to move to hydro), but thanks for the useful information, i will definitely use chicken wire screen for my next grow

it just makes so much sense to have a bunch of tops w/ even lighting than a vertical plant where lower branches develop smaller buds


----------



## G.J. Stoner (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey SCOTTYBALLS,

Nice grow, and a great thread. +rep. Subscribed.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 9, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Did you have this strain? how was the end product?


 very nice plant to grow...only complaint is not knowing the heck what it is ...lol... but heck its worth it ...very frosty plant.. finishes very fast and sticky..have had the pleasure of seeing two different phenos... one was very stinky with a coffee hint the other had strong odor but not the coffee hint..funny can't say that either had the smell of pineapple or god's vagina but still I say both were very nice broads...another thing is the PE is nitrogen hunger slut..you will see when the leaves start to turn yellow ...more then I have ever seen, but don't get me wrong still a nice plant to grow..she can really take nukes, but always add slowly to see response, but I think you will see that she can take it !!!!! love the waterfarm you got me hook !!!!!!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 9, 2010)

londonfog said:


> very nice plant to grow...only complaint is not knowing the heck what it is ...lol... but heck its worth it ...very frosty plant.. finishes very fast and sticky..have had the pleasure of seeing two different phenos... one was very stinky with a coffee hint the other had strong odor but not the coffee hint..funny can't say that either had the smell of pineapple or god's vagina but still I say both were very nice broads...another thing is the PE is nitrogen hunger slut..you will see when the leaves start to turn yellow ...more then I have ever seen, but don't get me wrong still a nice plant to grow..she can really take nukes, but always add slowly to see response, but I think you will see that she can take it !!!!! love the waterfarm you got me hook !!!!!!!


Excelent thanks for the great review! And its funny you say how hungery she is just tonight I plucked off 6 lower leaves that had yellowed.. not a dead yellow but a nice drained soft yellow that was used up for upper growth.. Usally I dont see that for another few weeks.. that tells me you know exactly what your talking about.. And yes I wish G13 would just go ahead and tell us what the parents are but in a way its kinda fun not knowing.. I can tell you one thing its the most indica dominate strain Ive grown wich probly is not saying much cause I mainly grow sativa or sativa dominate hybrids other then a few greenhouse white widows.. Im going to start bumping up the nutes on my change out wich is tomarrow.. maybe another 200-300 then step it up again in another week or so.. right now Im only around 850-950 ppm ...

And yes the GH waterfarm has never failed me not once in the last 10 yrs.. growth is faster then my custom built $2000 aeroponic unit I built a few years back.. I think the water is just super oxygenated do to all the water driping over the rocks (wich is all surface water) and 95% of O2 is picked up in the suface layer.. and really aeroponic is not that efficent unless you can get the droplet size down to 10mu's if not you might as well be doing DWC imo... but thanks for the review, that was really what i was looking a experienced grower's opinion with PE.. +rep if I have any


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 9, 2010)

Scotty, I've decided that I'm going to purchase a waterfarm system and run it in my small tent. I have a question about the tucking and weaving. You just bend the plant under the SCROG screen so everything grows horizontal right? You don't go up through the screen and then down another hole and so on right? I hope I'm making sense. Thanks.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 9, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Scotty, I've decided that I'm going to purchase a waterfarm system and run it in my small tent. I have a question about the tucking and weaving. You just bend the plant under the SCROG screen so everything grows horizontal right? You don't go up through the screen and then down another hole and so on right? I hope I'm making sense. Thanks.


 
yes i go under the screen then let the tip come up threw another hole once that tip is about 2-3" tall i carfully pull it back down and find another hole further away basically just spreading thr branches secondary growth will start growing faster do to the extra light and fill in the gaps..


----------



## Belling (Aug 10, 2010)

Great thanks for the tip. Do you ever clean the bottom bucket during grow? How about your drip ring or any other parts..do they ever get clogged?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 10, 2010)

Belling said:


> Great thanks for the tip. Do you ever clean the bottom bucket during grow? How about your drip ring or any other parts..do they ever get clogged?


No need to clean the bottom bucket.. the drip ring can clog but I find that it comes from nute water evaporating around the holes leaving behind salt build up.. you can eliminate that by covering the whole top with a peice of foil.. like the pictures in my first few post... if it dose become clogged it can be removed without harming anything clean and put back in....


----------



## londonfog (Aug 10, 2010)

glad to find what I said helpful...and your waterfarm is blowing my mind +rep+..lol.. so thanks for you !!!!!! yes you will see yellow leaves ...she is going to do that....but you can about 4th week of flower add a nitrogen base nute to help with that...foxfarm growbig is nice... you don't really have to but it does help due to the fact that this broad can eat some nitro !!!!!!


----------



## albinor (Aug 11, 2010)

ok, Scotty, got a couple of questions, 

Do you keep the waterfarm on constantley?
And since its a modified waterfarm ( with extra holes on the bottom) do you have an EXTRA air stone in the resivour under the first bucket , or does that airstone in the tube that forces the water up and on the plant good enough to keep the roots from drowning in the water. ? ) I was just looking at that picture of the cut away view of the waterfarm. thanks

hope that makes sense


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 11, 2010)

albinor said:


> ok, Scotty, got a couple of questions,
> 
> Do you keep the waterfarm on constantley?
> And since its a modified waterfarm ( with extra holes on the bottom) do you have an EXTRA air stone in the resivour under the first bucket , or does that airstone in the tube that forces the water up and on the plant good enough to keep the roots from drowning in the water. ? ) I was just looking at that picture of the cut away view of the waterfarm. thanks
> ...


Yes it stays on. With the air pump off you risk root rot, you want to keep the water moving and no air stones.. the water is very oxygenated no need for stones


----------



## albinor (Aug 12, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yes it stays on. With the air pump off you risk root rot, you want to keep the water moving and no air stones.. the water is very oxygenated no need for stones



Thanks scotty, its just from the picture it looked like the roots will just sit in water , now i see that as long as that super oxynated water keeps flowing then its all good!! thanks scotty.

I am fixing to move, and im getting on of those for sure, cause its too messy with soil and too labourous mixing, ect . that is one of the best KISS, setups that i seen. that really produces, and thats all this medical patient needs. thank you your info.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 12, 2010)

What kind of pH/PPM tester are you using? Do you have a device that continuously monitors the reservoir?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 12, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> What kind of pH/PPM tester are you using? Do you have a device that continuously monitors the reservoir?


I have hanna ppm and ph meter and a Nutri-test EC meter.. I prefer PPM over EC no particular reason other then thats what i started with.. no I take a sample everyday I am the continuous monitor.. Continuous monitors can become caked up with salts and sediment and cause false readings.. also dont go crazy with adjusting PH up and down long as you fall somwhere between 5.2 and 6.1 you will be fine.. I think the plant is capable of changing the ph to its prefrence.. Some days my PH is 5.5 somdays its 5.9.. I never add ph up or down.. unless you are running hard water and you cant keep ph below 6.5 .. depending on you water you may need a reverse osmosis water filter.. Im lucky enough that where I live my tap water is 28 PPM damn near as good as deer park spring water wich is 24ppm from what I remember.. IMO 200 PPM + and you will need a RO system.. or GH's line of nutes for hardwater.. basically there 3 part mix with more PH buffers..

Sorry I know you just asked what kind of meters I use.. I try to throw extra tips in to help pepole new to hydro..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey could you post up a pic of the inside of you cab. Maybe some pics of how you have your vent/filter/light system setup. Thanks


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 12, 2010)

@ SCOTTY
Can't thank you enough for taking the time to answer my questions. I have the Hanna 98129 all-in-one combo meter, so thankfully I won't have to buy a new meter because they are expensive. For my first 2 grows (soil), I used 218 PPM tap water with the pH somewhere between 8.0-8.5, but this was from a house built in 1935 with old piping and what not. When I start my next grow, I'll be living in a newer building, so hopefully the PPM is lower. I would love to have 28 PPM water! Unfortunately, a reversed osmosis filter is out of the question for now, so I'll cross my fingers and hope for the best. Going to make a scrog screen with legs so I can keep it 6-8" above the waterfarm. Just going with the 150w HPS. I'll be happy if I yield an oz +.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 13, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ SCOTTY
> Can't thank you enough for taking the time to answer my questions. I have the Hanna 98129 all-in-one combo meter, so thankfully I won't have to buy a new meter because they are expensive. For my first 2 grows (soil), I used 218 PPM tap water with the pH somewhere between 8.0-8.5, but this was from a house built in 1935 with old piping and what not. When I start my next grow, I'll be living in a newer building, so hopefully the PPM is lower. I would love to have 28 PPM water! Unfortunately, a reversed osmosis filter is out of the question for now, so I'll cross my fingers and hope for the best. Going to make a scrog screen with legs so I can keep it 6-8" above the waterfarm. Just going with the 150w HPS. I'll be happy if I yield an oz +.


I promiss you will get at least a 1oz if you just do what i do.. oh put the screen about 12" from the top remember your going to have to tilt the container up to get it all in there.. trust me it wont be to high a water farm is going to grow your plant about 4X faster then soil for the same length of time.. I want you to try Flora Nova bloom with your tap water the ph buffers are really strong in the Nova series and may be enough to stablize your tap water.. and make sure you build some kind of enclosure and have everything coated with mylar... also rinse your hydroton before putting it in the waterfarm..


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll take your advice and try it out. I somehow completely forgot that certain nutrients drop the pH of your water substantially. Sounds like Flora Nova Bloom will do exactly this, but won't know for sure until I test it out. I have a Homebox XS tent, so it has some reflective material on the inside which should be adequate. I noticed earlier in your journal, you said get a bigger air pump than the one it comes with. Which one do have? Eco-Plus, Elite (the one that comes with the waterfarm package), Active Aqua or something else?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 14, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I'll take your advice and try it out. I somehow completely forgot that certain nutrients drop the pH of your water substantially. Sounds like Flora Nova Bloom will do exactly this, but won't know for sure until I test it out. I have a Homebox XS tent, so it has some reflective material on the inside which should be adequate. I noticed earlier in your journal, you said get a bigger air pump than the one it comes with. Which one do have? Eco-Plus, Elite (the one that comes with the waterfarm package), Active Aqua or something else?


This is the one i use http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=472 however its way over kill I could run 8 waterfarms with it if i wanted too.. you can go that route or just get a fishtank pump big enough for 50 gallons.. your grow tent will work great along with the reflective material inside that should be fine..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 14, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> This is the one i use http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=472 however its way over kill I could run 8 waterfarms with it if i wanted too.. you can go that route or just get a fishtank pump big enough for 50 gallons.. your grow tent will work great along with the reflective material inside that should be fine..


Why such a big pump?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 14, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Why such a big pump?


actually my normal pump that was for 50 gallons had stoped on me one night do to electric going out.. water siphoned back into the pump I did not have a check valve inline and my pump was lower then the water farm.. I had this pump from back when I had a 8 unit waterfarm with controller set up. I think im going to just keep it thoe cause water flow is unreal when powering a single water farm lol... btw ill get your cab shots when I update the PE..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 14, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> actually my normal pump that was for 50 gallons had stoped on me one night do to electric going out.. water siphoned back into the pump I did not have a check valve inline and my pump was lower then the water farm.. I had this pump from back when I had a 8 unit waterfarm with controller set up. I think im going to just keep it thoe cause water flow is unreal when powering a single water farm lol... btw ill get your cab shots when I update the PE..


Right on man!


----------



## 46andTwo (Aug 15, 2010)

Lookin good man, sub'd


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 15, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Ok here is the set up coleman cabinet and pineapple express @ day 18
> 
> The top chamber of the cab holds the ballast and Blower the blows into a carbon airfilter.
> I you will see the screen setup with the plant gets about 5" taller..
> The cabinet is made by colman.


I thought you only use 1 waterfarm? I can see another in the last two pics.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 15, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> I thought you only use 1 waterfarm? I can see another in the last two pics.


I only use one at a time. I have 2 in rotation.. I somtimes start a seedling the last few weeks of flower...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 15, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I only use one at a time. I have 2 in rotation.. I somtimes start a seedling the last few weeks of flower...


How does the seedling get light with the canopy filled?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 15, 2010)

Its not started in the same cab.. the bucket you are seeing was from my last harvest with blue mystic. you dont want to start a seedling off on 12/12 even if it could get light


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh. I just picked up a cabinet today and was thinking about using a waterfarm. I have a problem though I don't buy seeds off the internet, just bag seed. I'm trying to figure out the best way to sex my plants if I was to use a waterfarm. The problem is me not being able to grow more than one plant in a waterfarm. Suggestions?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 15, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Oh. I just picked up a cabinet today and was thinking about using a waterfarm. I have a problem though I don't buy seeds off the internet, just bag seed. I'm trying to figure out the best way to sex my plants if I was to use a waterfarm. The problem is me not being able to grow more than one plant in a waterfarm. Suggestions?


Clones or Fem seeds.. if neither are avalible then you just have to take a crap shoot because you can only use one plant per bucket.. if you end up with 1 male and 1 female when you remove the male you would tear up the root system of the female plus you will never get the males roots completly out..posibly resulting in root rot...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah that suck. Might just have to have the seeds ordered to a friends house.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 17, 2010)

Everything looking good.. crystals and buds comming along nice.. Light is just a plain jain bat wing with a 400w ceramic metal hylide.. may switch to 400w son-t hps this week..

PPM 1500
PH 5.85


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 18, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Everything looking good.. crystals and buds comming along nice.. Light is just a plain jain bat wing with a 400w ceramic metal hylide.. may switch to 400w son-t hps this week..
> 
> PPM 1500
> PH 5.85


How loud is your system?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking real good. I'm about to place my order. Just need to choose an air pump. Would you say that the one you are using is loud?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 18, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Looking real good. I'm about to place my order. Just need to choose an air pump. Would you say that the one you are using is loud?


Really I dont even notice it my exhaust fan is 10x louder then the air pump.. overall with doors closed and exhaust blowing threw my carbon filter the system is pretty quiet..


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 18, 2010)

Right on. I decided to go with the same air pump you are using just in case I decide I want to add more waterfarms down the road. Still contemplating forking another $230 for a Hydrofarm Sunburst 250w MH/HPS. And I'll just hold onto the 150w HPS or sell it to a friend.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 18, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Right on. I decided to go with the same air pump you are using just in case I decide I want to add more waterfarms down the road. Still contemplating forking another $230 for a Hydrofarm Sunburst 250w MH/HPS. And I'll just hold onto the 150w HPS or sell it to a friend.


You can get a 250w hps ballast at lowes or home depot under $100. I wouldn't waste that kind of money on such a small lamp. You can buy mh conversion bulbs pretty cheap to.


here is a diy thread for it

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/8499-convert-common-home-security-light.html


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 18, 2010)

What's she smell like?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 18, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> You can get a 250w hps ballast at lowes or home depot under $100. I wouldn't waste that kind of money on such a small lamp. You can buy mh conversion bulbs pretty cheap to.
> 
> 
> here is a diy thread for it
> ...


 
I agree 200% if you dont want to make one here is one on ebay free shipping with digital ballast and hps bulb for $154 ive had a $500 PL 600w reflector and air cooled hood with all the bells and crap suposed to be the top dog.. well I did not see any difrence in yeild what so ever from my cheap ass 600w bat wing .. Not worth the money at all I dont care what watt you go with unless you had the funds to go water cooled..
http://cgi.ebay.com/250-Watt-HPS-MH-sun-Grow-Light-250w-Halide-Big-Hood-/170529179065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 19, 2010)

What about this one? It's really cheap, but maybe too cheap. I was going to go with the hydrofarm sunburst and then attach the cooling fan to the top. Will be running a 4" 171cfm fan attached to a 4" carbon filter for exhaust. I also considered ordering a digital greenhouse package, but decided not to after reading about problems with these digital ballasts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Bulb-Reflector-System-/370418486059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 19, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> What about this one? It's really cheap, but maybe too cheap. I was going to go with the hydrofarm sunburst and then attach the cooling fan to the top. Will be running a 4" 171cfm fan attached to a 4" carbon filter for exhaust. I also considered ordering a digital greenhouse package, but decided not to after reading about problems with these digital ballasts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Bulb-Reflector-System-/370418486059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


That's still to much for a 250w. You only need one ballast... the hps ballast is what you want. You can buy a mh conversion bulb for about 40 bucks here. 

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=55092

You can build your own ballast for about another 40-50 bucks here

http://1000bulbs.com/product/6008/BS-LU0250480.html

If you go this route you get off with only spending around $100. The ballast is pretty simple to wire, there are very detailed instructions you can find on here. There are even a ton of people on here that could walk you through it. Check out the diy threads and there is a sticky under grow setups 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best.html

This thread will help you find the cheapest prices for stuff. Great thread!

I guess it all comes down to if you like doing the diy stuff or just spending the extra money to save your time and energy on building stuff yourself.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've decided to just fork out the money for this. Digital 250w MH/HPS with both bulbs and a simple reflector.

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/250w-hpsmh-digital-ballast-bulb-and-economy-reflector-120240-p-2296.html?osCsid=78817465a8fed876c8e00517f16811f7


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 21, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I've decided to just fork out the money for this. Digital 250w MH/HPS with both bulbs and a simple reflector.
> 
> http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/250w-hpsmh-digital-ballast-bulb-and-economy-reflector-120240-p-2296.html?osCsid=78817465a8fed876c8e00517f16811f7


That's ok. I won this on ebay the other day for $187.50 I thought it was a great deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGITAL-AIR-COOL-TUBE-GROW-LIGHT-400-WATT-HPS-MH-400W-/380228243018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## ganjaman6666 (Aug 21, 2010)

from what i heard pe is pineapple kush x hawaian something mate might not be true but its what i erd


----------



## Serapis (Aug 21, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Yeah that suck. Might just have to have the seeds ordered to a friends house.


That must suck that you can't even order seeds to be delivered directly to you in your own castle. Nirvana's website now has an anon feature where you can order seeds and have them shipped to you anonymously. You won't earn points to future purchases, but they'll ship to john Doe to your address. All you need is one good plant then you are on your way to cloning new plants, much cheaper. You don't want to do online seeds for long anyways, unless you want to grow a bunch of different strains.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 21, 2010)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> That's ok. I won this on ebay the other day for $187.50 I thought it was a great deal!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGITAL-AIR-COOL-TUBE-GROW-LIGHT-400-WATT-HPS-MH-400W-/380228243018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


That is not a bad price or system. Congrats


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 21, 2010)

Serapis said:


> That is not a bad price or system. Congrats


That cool tube is 31in though... my cabinet is 36in wide. Gonna have to mount that shit diagonally or something.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

I just grew some PE last grow and they're beautiful plants and a POWERFUL smoke.......enjoy dude


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 24, 2010)

Moving on.. Stretch has slowed thankfully and starting to pack on some weight. So what do I think about PE so far? let me just start off by saying im really starting to like this strain.. I was removing some of the lower growth and my arm brushed up on one of the buds and man I just cant stop sniffing my arm its super lemony I mean just like a damn lemon with a skunk aftertone smells fucking awsome I would have to think gods vagina cant be far from this Crystals are freaking everywhere she is a sticky mess!

PPM 1600
PH 5.78


----------



## kronmeo (Aug 24, 2010)

Scotty,

First off I would like to say great thread! Looks beautiful and you know your stuff. I had have some questions and you seem to know all the right answers. I have spent countless months debating the pros and cons of soil vs. hydro. At first i was all about soil and the great results from threads like subcools supersoil mix. However, after going around town trying to find bat poo and everything else just got me frustrated. So after tonight reading dozens of journals and I came upon yours and all of the hydro hype on dozens of nutes to make plants huge is a bold lie and your proving it with a simple feeding schedule. I plan on going a simple route and use the 1200 dollars i have set aside for growing and use a trusted hydro website to purchase the things i need. What i wanted help with is do you think a simple 3x3x6 tent and scrubber /can fan combo with 400w mh/hps switchable ballast and a couple fans will be good? I also am going to attempt the scrog method. I found pretty much everything on one site if i follow your thread to a T. my other question is which seed bank do i attempt to use? i have emailed a few about shipping to the u.s. and the methods and all that to see if I can actually get a legit reply but days go by without one. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 24, 2010)

kronmeo said:


> Scotty,
> 
> First off I would like to say great thread! Looks beautiful and you know your stuff. I had have some questions and you seem to know all the right answers. I have spent countless months debating the pros and cons of soil vs. hydro. At first i was all about soil and the great results from threads like subcools supersoil mix. However, after going around town trying to find bat poo and everything else just got me frustrated. So after tonight reading dozens of journals and I came upon yours and all of the hydro hype on dozens of nutes to make plants huge is a bold lie and your proving it with a simple feeding schedule. I plan on going a simple route and use the 1200 dollars i have set aside for growing and use a trusted hydro website to purchase the things i need. What i wanted help with is do you think a simple 3x3x6 tent and scrubber /can fan combo with 400w mh/hps switchable ballast and a couple fans will be good? I also am going to attempt the scrog method. I found pretty much everything on one site if i follow your thread to a T. my other question is which seed bank do i attempt to use? i have emailed a few about shipping to the u.s. and the methods and all that to see if I can actually get a legit reply but days go by without one. any help would be appreciated.


You dont need a bunch of high dollar nutrients and additives. Over the years I found them to cause more problems then they helped. I feel the MOST important thing is the roots the better your root system the better the end product.. I would try to find a growtent in the 7ft + range.. If you go with a waterfarm the stretch is unreal ive seen close to 3" growth a day and a scrog screen really helps spread the love.. If your going to run a scrubber get as big of a fan as possible 450+ Cfm range.. attitude seed bank or Nirvana are good seed companys and there sponsors of rollitup.. Ive excelent service from both.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn man that bitch is looking DANK!!! +rep coming your way! 

Sucks I can't use a waterfarm... the strain I wanna grow doesn't have fem. seeds. I'm gonna get jilly bean. I'll probably end up using soil to... starting to run out of my already limited funds. I'll be constructing the rest of my cab sometime next week. Probably have my lights by Friday. 

Bout to pass out man and I'm definitely gonna have a wet dream bout this. Peace bro!


----------



## kronmeo (Aug 24, 2010)

scotty thanks for the fast reply. yeah i found a perfect tent with a size of 4x4x7. i was just looking at a hydro store and saw a water farm 20gal ? you seen it? my thing I cant really grasp is how to keep a tent cool and also to control the odor. im setting up in my basement and since winter is near and i get 30 degree days here i think cool temps around the tent are going to be simple. I just dont get the whole fresh air deal? I mean with a scrubber and a inline fan cooling the vented shade will floor fans circulating keep the air fresh enough? im worried about pulling fresh air in from the basement cuz i dont wanna get dust and bugs coming in. also I dont wanna have the res temp climb and lead to algae or root rot. I have little experience on ventilation as you can see!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Holy Fuck Scotty!
Looks like your goonnaa pull so weight!

Now this grow is making me think hydro farm..


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 25, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Moving on.. Stretch has slowed thankfully and starting to pack on some weight. So what do I think about PE so far? let me just start off by saying im really starting to like this strain.. I was removing some of the lower growth and my arm brushed up on one of the buds and man I just cant stop sniffing my arm its super lemony I mean just like a damn lemon with a skunk aftertone smells fucking awsome I would have to think gods vagina cant be far from this Crystals are freaking everywhere she is a sticky mess!
> 
> PPM 1600
> PH 5.78


Looking awesome Scotty!! I want to go skiing down the 4th picture.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 25, 2010)

kronmeo said:


> scotty thanks for the fast reply. yeah i found a perfect tent with a size of 4x4x7. i was just looking at a hydro store and saw a water farm 20gal ? you seen it? my thing I cant really grasp is how to keep a tent cool and also to control the odor. im setting up in my basement and since winter is near and i get 30 degree days here i think cool temps around the tent are going to be simple. I just dont get the whole fresh air deal? I mean with a scrubber and a inline fan cooling the vented shade will floor fans circulating keep the air fresh enough? im worried about pulling fresh air in from the basement cuz i dont wanna get dust and bugs coming in. also I dont wanna have the res temp climb and lead to algae or root rot. I have little experience on ventilation as you can see!


Fresh air is important. You can regulate when it comes in with a thermometer switch or a timer. As far as bugs and dust go, cover the intake vent duct with a pair of pantyhose. I assume you are going to keep the tent in negative pressure by using a 450 cfm exhaust fan passing through a carbon scrub. As that fan pulls in air from the tent to exhaust it, a passive intake allows new air in. You'll use a separate fan to pull outside air through your air cooled hood and exhaust that air back outside. (However in the winter, you may want the heat from the light to stay in the tent.)

I also recommend you get some insulated construction sheets and lay them on the floor and tape the seams. That concrete is going to get real cold and transfer that into the floor of your tent. That will not be good for your reservoir or roots. You may need a reservoir heater in winter as well.

Scotty, did I get it right?

Your grow is looking fucking fab man!... I can't wait to ID my mother plant...


----------



## kronmeo (Aug 25, 2010)

serapis thanks for the info. hey scotty whats the feeding schedule look like? i was wondering how much you took the ppm up each week and if you used h202 to clean them roots every once in a while.. I noticed in a lot of hydro journals guys like to add it to the water.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 25, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Looking awesome Scotty!! I want to go skiing down the 4th picture.


Yeah skiing comes to mind when I see your Av lol.. 



Serapis said:


> Fresh air is important. You can regulate when it comes in with a thermometer switch or a timer. As far as bugs and dust go, cover the intake vent duct with a pair of pantyhose. I assume you are going to keep the tent in negative pressure by using a 450 cfm exhaust fan passing through a carbon scrub. As that fan pulls in air from the tent to exhaust it, a passive intake allows new air in. You'll use a separate fan to pull outside air through your air cooled hood and exhaust that air back outside. (However in the winter, you may want the heat from the light to stay in the tent.)
> 
> I also recommend you get some insulated construction sheets and lay them on the floor and tape the seams. That concrete is going to get real cold and transfer that into the floor of your tent. That will not be good for your reservoir or roots. You may need a reservoir heater in winter as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks man and yeah summed it up to me..



kronmeo said:


> serapis thanks for the info. hey scotty whats the feeding schedule look like? i was wondering how much you took the ppm up each week and if you used h202 to clean them roots every once in a while.. I noticed in a lot of hydro journals guys like to add it to the water.


I have used H2O2 in the past and its good stuff when used right.. however its not necisary if you cover the top of the water farm with foil wich stops light from hitting the hydroton wich stops allgey from forming in the first place.. also stops water from evaporating and leaving behind salt build ups.. I take the nutes up depending on what the plant is using with a PPM meter.. but on average about 150-200ppm


----------



## kronmeo (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks scotty,

been spending all day making the purchase list on everything i will need to order to get growing  hopefully within the next few weeks i will have a journal up! BTW i wanted to pick your brain on a good beginner scrog strain?. I have my heart set on TGA Subcools Cheese Quake but also know this is my first time at growing and dont wanna get in over my head. especially since im kinda paranoid on having to mess with the plant to fill out the screen. hope i do it right! also are you just taking a daily water/ppm sample from the drain tube or is there a way to check ppm uptake without actually having to dip the pen in the rez? i also will be a monitoring my plants daily . i work from home so i can tend to my garden as much as it needs me


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 25, 2010)

kronmeo said:


> thanks scotty,
> 
> been spending all day making the purchase list on everything i will need to order to get growing  hopefully within the next few weeks i will have a journal up! BTW i wanted to pick your brain on a good beginner scrog strain?. I have my heart set on TGA Subcools Cheese Quake but also know this is my first time at growing and dont wanna get in over my head. especially since im kinda paranoid on having to mess with the plant to fill out the screen. hope i do it right! also are you just taking a daily water/ppm sample from the drain tube or is there a way to check ppm uptake without actually having to dip the pen in the rez? i also will be a monitoring my plants daily . i work from home so i can tend to my garden as much as it needs me


I was really happy with Nirvana's blue mystic.. bendable branches decent yeild and powerful enough to knock you on your ass and awsome price + feminized. Yeah I take a sample everyday after topping off with fresh water.. I just keep a cup in the cabinet drain a lil take reading and Im done..


----------



## londonfog (Aug 26, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Moving on.. Stretch has slowed thankfully and starting to pack on some weight. So what do I think about PE so far? let me just start off by saying im really starting to like this strain.. I was removing some of the lower growth and my arm brushed up on one of the buds and man I just cant stop sniffing my arm its super lemony I mean just like a damn lemon with a skunk aftertone smells fucking awsome I would have to think gods vagina cant be far from this Crystals are freaking everywhere she is a sticky mess!
> 
> PPM 1600
> PH 5.78


 looking real good..yeah that PE matures quick...and she is a stinker...


----------



## kronmeo (Aug 27, 2010)

hey scotty gotta quick question. for an area say 4x4x6 im wondering the proper distance for the light? i know the water farm is 15" and i plan on placing the screen 12-15" above that. i ordered a 6" vented hood so i could get the light pretty close after i get the screen filled out. I just didnt know if i should just leave it at a set distance due to my height restrictions. also my basement gets pretty cold at night during the winter so i may need to not vent the hood to keep the cab warm. i went crazy and got a 450+cfm fan/filter combo and then in gonna run a inline duct booster fan to pull fresh air in. it says the cfm is 425 so if it holds true i should be in business.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Aug 28, 2010)

Scotty, I'm getting ready to fire up my project this week. 250w MH/HPS and 1 waterfarm with flora nova bloom. CH9 Jack. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 28, 2010)

kronmeo said:


> hey scotty gotta quick question. for an area say 4x4x6 im wondering the proper distance for the light? i know the water farm is 15" and i plan on placing the screen 12-15" above that. i ordered a 6" vented hood so i could get the light pretty close after i get the screen filled out. I just didnt know if i should just leave it at a set distance due to my height restrictions. also my basement gets pretty cold at night during the winter so i may need to not vent the hood to keep the cab warm. i went crazy and got a 450+cfm fan/filter combo and then in gonna run a inline duct booster fan to pull fresh air in. it says the cfm is 425 so if it holds true i should be in business.


My light is not even adjustable its mounted to the shelf..... 54,000 lumens in a area this small and there is no need to get the light close as poslible.. my cab is coated from the ceiling to the floor with mylar. even seedlings 4ft away grow short with tight nodes.. consentrate more on keeping the temps down..

Your ventilation sounds perfect.. your going to want to run that exhaust fan whenever that light is on if your running a 400w.. i dont care if its only 30 degrees its will still get up in the 90's to 100's without any ventalation.. ideal for you would be to get a thermastat switch that you could plug your fan into so it kicks on a say 78 degrees and off at 74 ish.. I have a portable A/C that regulates my grow room so I dont need a switch...


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 28, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> My light is not even adjustable its mounted to the shelf..... 54,000 lumens in a area this small and there is no need to get the light close as poslible.. my cab is coated from the ceiling to the floor with mylar. even seedlings 4ft away grow short with tight nodes.. consentrate more on keeping the temps down..
> 
> Your ventilation sounds perfect.. your going to want to run that exhaust fan whenever that light is on if your running a 400w.. i dont care if its only 30 degrees its will still get up in the 90's to 100's without any ventalation.. ideal for you would be to get a thermastat switch that you could plug your fan into so it kicks on a say 78 degrees and off at 74 ish.. I have a portable A/C that regulates my grow room so I dont need a switch...


where can you get a switch like that?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 29, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> where can you get a switch like that?


here is a pretty simple one for $64.95 http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=294


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 29, 2010)

what is your cfm on your fan, and what do your temps normally run at? do you have an intake fan? sorry for all the questions, i'm just trying to set up something similar


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 30, 2010)

damn looks nice bro great plant.


----------



## tikihutkid (Aug 30, 2010)

Scotty, im follwing you. I have had g13 PE sitting here for quite some months. Ive been a bit busy with my other ones but after seeing this you have put it back on my priority list. will be germing them tonight. 

Single use of blooms is quite intriguing. I will do some research on it. 

Good looks.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 31, 2010)

tikihutkid said:


> Scotty, im follwing you. I have had g13 PE sitting here for quite some months. Ive been a bit busy with my other ones but after seeing this you have put it back on my priority list. will be germing them tonight.
> 
> Single use of blooms is quite intriguing. I will do some research on it.
> 
> Good looks.


No need to research it experienced growers have been doing it for years.. its also the same forumula as the Lucas formula except has better PH buffers..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 31, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> what is your cfm on your fan, and what do your temps normally run at? do you have an intake fan? sorry for all the questions, i'm just trying to set up something similar


450 CFM Dayton blower No need for intake fan as the blower has plenty enough power to pull a gust of wind up from the bottom of the cab via a big ass notch i cut out the back of the cab on the bottom.. my temps run about 78-79 I keep my room cool with a Portable A/C..


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> 450 CFM Dayton blower No need for intake fan as the blower has plenty enough power to pull a gust of wind up from the bottom of the cab via a big ass notch i cut out the back of the cab on the bottom.. my temps run about 78-79 I keep my room cool with a Portable A/C..


That was the same blower I was looking at until I found out I had a stanley just sitting in the shed.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 31, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> That was the same blower I was looking at until I found out I had a stanley just sitting in the shed.


Your friend stanley must have a mean set of lungs dose he blow during the whole 12hr light cycle?


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 31, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> 450 CFM Dayton blower No need for intake fan as the blower has plenty enough power to pull a gust of wind up from the bottom of the cab via a big ass notch i cut out the back of the cab on the bottom.. my temps run about 78-79 I keep my room cool with a Portable A/C..


is it loud or anything?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Your friend stanley must have a mean set of lungs dose he blow during the whole 12hr light cycle?


 And then some


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, look at what you inspired me to do....



Had to give you some credit

here is the link to the thread I made of it

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/362757-my-semi-diy-stealth-cabinet.html


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

Scotty, do you have even drip coming from all the drip ring holes? Right now, I have 4 holes with solid drip and the 2 holes farthest away from the pumping column are barely dripping. I have adjusted a readjusted the pumping column and support tube multiple times. Ran the drip ring under hot water and all the holes are fine. Not sure if this is normal or not, but it's frustrating. Oh and I followed the exact setup directions given by General Hydroponics. Other than that everything is going well. Caught like 2 or 3 bugs roaming around on the hydroton. Going to cover it with aluminum once the seed sprouts. I wasn't careful when I added nutes to the res and was running at 500ppm with a pH of 6.4 when I checked this morning. So I flushed and corrected it this morning. pH of 5.4 and running 250ppm flora nova bloom. Gonna try the tap. It's a little under 200ppm.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 1, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> is it loud or anything?


 its not real loud but but its muffled by the carbon filter



oOBe RyeOo said:


> Man, look at what you inspired me to do...
> 
> View attachment 1130050View attachment 1130051
> 
> ...


Ill subscribe and Looks great man! I remember back in the day when my cab was all fresh and new looking.



bongmarley2009 said:


> Scotty, do you have even drip coming from all the drip ring holes? Right now, I have 4 holes with solid drip and the 2 holes farthest away from the pumping column are barely dripping. I have adjusted a readjusted the pumping column and support tube multiple times. Ran the drip ring under hot water and all the holes are fine. Not sure if this is normal or not, but it's frustrating. Oh and I followed the exact setup directions given by General Hydroponics. Other than that everything is going well. Caught like 2 or 3 bugs roaming around on the hydroton. Going to cover it with aluminum once the seed sprouts. I wasn't careful when I added nutes to the res and was running at 500ppm with a pH of 6.4 when I checked this morning. So I flushed and corrected it this morning. pH of 5.4 and running 250ppm flora nova bloom. Gonna try the tap. It's a little under 200ppm.


Dont worry about a perfectly even drip it will spit more out some holes then others no worries just the nature of the beast


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just checked the waterfarm again and the last 2 holes are spitting out little to no water. The other 4 holes are spitting like crazy.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 1, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> I just checked the waterfarm again and the last 2 holes are spitting out little to no water. The other 4 holes are spitting like crazy.


Its fine stop looking at it


----------



## rotunda1887 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Scotty!

I have been lurking around since the beginning of this thread...I must say that you certainly know what you are doing. Just absolutely amazing!!!!!! Not to be a prick or anything, but I believe it's time for some new pics sir! 

I am officially tuned in my friend, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 4, 2010)

Been kinda disapointed in myself fighting back nutrient burn should have just ran everything as normal but seeing that some had lack of nitrogen problems I was paranoid and bumped up my nurtrients up to 1900ppm ... needless to say she did not like it and now Im flushing for a week with straight water to try to get her back under control..

all well still going to get some good smoke out of her anyway..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are great looking buds. not good to hear about your nute burn. but youll get her under contral. 
i say this grow is gonna be amazing from here on out. Just for 35 days those are massive buds.
Would give you rep but i need to spread it eslewhere. lame. but great grow.keep it up!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 4, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Those are great looking buds. not good to hear about your nute burn. but youll get her under contral.
> i say this grow is gonna be amazing from here on out. Just for 35 days those are massive buds.
> Would give you rep but i need to spread it eslewhere. lame. but great grow.keep it up!


Yeah it may come around, I just keep kicking myself in the but for not flushing sooner .. she went from drinking 1.3 gallons of water a day to a half gallon.. roots have been damaged we will see how it go's over the next week if she starts to drink a gallon a day again i will start to intoduce nutrients again but not till she can at least drink her normal amount of water.. also have switched back to ceramic meatal hylide bulb in hopes of healing her..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 4, 2010)

i threw a update on my grow if you want to check it out.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 4, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> i threw a update on my grow if you want to check it out.


 just checked it out looking good other then you death bringer spider.. I cant wait for my next grow.. 2 high time cup winners 

Barneys Farm vanilla kush
Greenhouse Lemon Haze 

Whoot whoooot!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> just checked it out looking good other then you death bringer spider.. I cant wait for my next grow.. 2 high time cup winners
> 
> Barneys Farm vanilla kush
> Greenhouse Lemon Haze
> ...


lookin good man!! its funny how PE takes sooooo long to start pushin out those orange hairs.. sumtimes u can be at like week 6 b4 any even start showing.. it changes colors soo quickly in the last week or so. i germed a PE seed.. but it didnt survive.. =/ gonna try again soon tho


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 4, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lookin good man!! its funny how PE takes sooooo long to start pushin out those orange hairs.. sumtimes u can be at like week 6 b4 any even start showing.. it changes colors soo quickly in the last week or so. i germed a PE seed.. but it didnt survive.. =/ gonna try again soon tho


Yup I was thinking the same.. they just started to turn here and there.. 2 days ago I was seaching all over for a single red hair cause I just wanted to know what color they were going to be and could not find a single one.. there just starting to pop out here and there now.. I was guessing they will all start to change pretty rapidly over the next few weeks instead of a gradual effect.. really interesting the way this strain grows, and the smell when brushing up aginst a bud is somthing else..


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 6, 2010)

Whats your opinion on the CMH lights for a full grow? I'm really really considering of getting CMH instead of a MH/HPS system.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 6, 2010)

i just finished a vanilla kush grow, some dank stuff


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 6, 2010)

I was jus browsing the threads AFTER jus cutting down my first P E at 60 days..and seen this one..+rep for making a thread..im 2 lazy sometimes 2 start them
i jus made a post about them its in the club600 thread


----------



## TweedleD (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing thread! +rep!
Just read the whole lot, and it has really opened my eyes.

Pineapple express was going to be my next seed.
Do you reckon i could grow this in a very limited space?
60cm height, by 70cm width? pots are about 20cm tall.

In soil, hand feeding, LST'ing the plant or scrog?

Your advice would be greatly apprteciated!
Subbed!

Peace!


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 7, 2010)

Update Update Update hahaha!


This is probably one of the best/informative grow journals I've ever read.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 7, 2010)

Did anybody get a sativa like pheno from there P E..I have the fat bud pheno and another frosty! sativa like buds ..the buds never really get that big..and when i touch her and smell my fingers it has that hazey pine smell..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 7, 2010)

djsniffles said:


> Whats your opinion on the CMH lights for a full grow? I'm really really considering of getting CMH instead of a MH/HPS system.


I really like CMH.. Plants overall health was better then just using HPS as a matter a fact I had no nute burn till I switched to HPS for a week.. and within 2 days I had some ill looking leaves after running the CMH they are starting to look better.. they also run much cooler then hps.. 



TDooda said:


> Amazing thread! +rep!
> Just read the whole lot, and it has really opened my eyes.
> 
> Thanks that was my goal when I came to this site.. I was looking around and noticed many growers here using high dollar nutes and a bunch of additives.. hardly anyone had a simple how too log.. hopfully the newbys will read up and keep it simple.. later on after they understand the plants life cycle and what problems to look for and how to correct them, then maybe they can try some other stuff out but IMO none of it is going to give you more cystals or double your yeilds.. the best thing you can do is keep the plant healthy give it plenty of light and it will give you its genetic potential..
> ...


Yes this is a short plant and the 12 hour flower stretch is really short... I would scrog no matter what the strain is if you have limited space.. its a good way to get a few extra ounce's with hardley any work.. however Ive only grown one PE Im not sure how many phenos there are..but im pretty sure most of them are somwhat short..



silverhazefiend said:


> Did anybody get a sativa like pheno from there P E..I have the fat bud pheno and another frosty! sativa like buds ..the buds never really get that big..and when i touch her and smell my fingers it has that hazey pine smell..


Ive only grown one but defintly no sativa... I would say close to pure indicas and my buds are not that big either but they are getting pretty fat and dense..


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 7, 2010)

Its a indica dominat with the way it grows and the speed..but compared 2 the other pheno i have..the buds arent that big..and they have long orange hairs like a haze plant..its still a nice plant tho


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 8, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I really like CMH.. Plants overall health was better then just using HPS as a matter a fact I had no nute burn till I switched to HPS for a week.. and within 2 days I had some ill looking leaves after running the CMH they are starting to look better.. they also run much cooler then hps..


I'm not gonna look for it because it's late. Maybe tomorrow but this guy who has been growing for 20+ yrs in the ICMAG forum and is using a 1000w HPS + 400w CMH hybrid for a large grow broke down why CMH for veg then HPS for flower doesn't work. I mean...... real horticulture type explanation. With his education and experience he TRULY believes a CMH grow for small (1-4 plants) spaces will out due a HPS any day, but large grow he learned within the past 2 years dialing in the right amount of lighting that HPS and CMH will do everything multiple HPS's couldn't. 

I can link to the thread but its like 250+ pages


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2010)

djsniffles said:


> I'm not gonna look for it because it's late. Maybe tomorrow but this guy who has been growing for 20+ yrs in the ICMAG forum and is using a 1000w HPS + 400w CMH hybrid for a large grow broke down why CMH for veg then HPS for flower doesn't work. I mean...... real horticulture type explanation. With his education and experience he TRULY believes a CMH grow for small (1-4 plants) spaces will out due a HPS any day, but large grow he learned within the past 2 years dialing in the right amount of lighting that HPS and CMH will do everything multiple HPS's couldn't.
> 
> I can link to the thread but its like 250+ pages


Please post link as Ive not read hardley anything on CMH other then a thread I saw a ways back showing the color wave lengths.. would like to compare my results with his...


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 8, 2010)

So....

Somewhere in this thread "whiterasta" gets all philosophical on the horticulture reasoning as to why CMH/Veg to HPS/Flo is bad. I'll find the direct link but here is a post link within the same 258 page thread as to his results of using 1k HPS + 400w CMH on a grow and the improvements he's getting along with next poster explaining that the trichs are growing on top and bottom of leafs

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=3448290&postcount=3633


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 8, 2010)

Pay attention to my timestamp!


LOL Found it that fast

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=3419208#post3419208

Read it and take what you will


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry for the triple post but....

Any thoughts on this?

http://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm/product/2565/mid/16/nid/0/home.html


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 8, 2010)

djsniffles said:


> So....
> 
> Somewhere in this thread "whiterasta" gets all philosophical on the horticulture reasoning as to why CMH/Veg to HPS/Flo is bad. I'll find the direct link but here is a post link within the same 258 page thread as to his results of using 1k HPS + 400w CMH on a grow and the improvements he's getting along with next poster explaining that the trichs are growing on top and bottom of leafs
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=3448290&postcount=3633



Ughhh.....

Quad post - F*cked the link up 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=3448290#post3448290

Full thread page on 1st link instead of single post page


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the nute burn...but I'm sure she recovered...the fix for her lack of nitrogen was to add a nitrogen only based nute during like week 4 or 5 of flower ...either way she still looking like frosty the snow plant...sure she will still be some awesome smoke..keep up the ggod work can't wait to read your smoke report


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is one hell of a ride!! Thanks for sharing the grow with us bro trully outstanding work and it looks so simple..Peace and happy token..Cant wait for final weight


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2010)

londonfog said:


> Sorry to hear about the nute burn...but I'm sure she recovered...the fix for her lack of nitrogen was to add a nitrogen only based nute during like week 4 or 5 of flower ...either way she still looking like frosty the snow plant...sure she will still be some awesome smoke..keep up the ggod work can't wait to read your smoke report


Im starting to think it may not have had anything to do with high nutrients levels or lack there of.. everything was fine till I switched over to HPS.. wich is weird cause Ive run MH to HPS with no problems... soon as I get some time Ill read over djsniffles link to see why some guy says its bad to switch from CMH to HPS.. who knows might have been the problem my next grow will not see any HPS at all and we will see what happens.. but on a good note shes drinking a lil over a gallon again so the roots must have healed up.. will start to feed her again tonight with a mild nute solution then monitor her water uptake and ppm to see how much she eats..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2010)

djsniffles said:


> Sorry for the triple post but....
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> http://www.ecogrow.com/index.cfm/product/2565/mid/16/nid/0/home.html


Hmmm to tell you the truth I cant tell you Ive never used Co2...


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2010)

djsniffles said:


> Pay attention to my timestamp!
> 
> 
> LOL Found it that fast
> ...


Awsome thanks for this link djsniffles.. Its all starting to make sence now I should never had changed over to HPS..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2010)

Day 39 12/12

and here are a few bud shots for the update whores! geeesh its only been 4 days lol...

Notice shes starting to ripen up..


----------



## TweedleD (Sep 9, 2010)

Ahhh man! I am deffinately going to grow this next! 
Not long to go before the smoke! 

Those buds look so tasty and resinious! Hmmm! So jealous! 

Peace!


----------



## grapesnowcone (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice screen bro.. Nice thick nuggets!


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 9, 2010)

beautiful plants my guy good luck on them too. definitely gonna subscribe to see how they turn out


----------



## londonfog (Sep 10, 2010)

hell you about at that two week count down...how long you letting her go ??????


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 10, 2010)

londonfog said:


> hell you about at that two week count down...how long you letting her go ??????


She is really getting ripe fast! she went from all white hairs to 50% pretty damn quick like within a few days... Im going to say 2 week countdown is in effect as of yesterday.. Im keeping my eye on them trichs.. aagghhh I hate harvest somtimes... sticky fingers, gooey scissors and Stuck clippings all over the place what a pita lol..., However my bubble bags just came in so it will be my first go making my own bubble hash I am excited about that.. I cant smoke the stuff but I will enjoy spikeing all my friends bowls and watching them turn into *vegetable's* 

Overall good looking stuff, buds are small compared to most my other strains but hopfully the density will make up for it.. she may pack on some weight over the next week but height growth has pretty much stopped.. Im going to guess 10oz give or take 1 ... however overall quality seems better.. not sure if its the CMH or the strain but either way I think Im going to stick with the CMH I really liked how healthy they were up to the point I switched to HPS, wich will not happen next time


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gooey goodness in the end.  
great plant man. harvest is right around the corner. 
My plant is starting its 2nd week of flowering.


----------



## TweedleD (Sep 15, 2010)

Loving your plants! Cant wait to see how much you yeild off one plant!

Im limited on space, so your water warm is a little too tall, but what is your opition on this little bad boy?

http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-the-flo-gro.cfm

Ive never dabbled in hydroponics. How easy would it be for a first timer like me?

Peace!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 15, 2010)

TDooda said:


> Loving your plants! Cant wait to see how much you yeild off one plant!
> 
> Im limited on space, so your water warm is a little too tall, but what is your opition on this little bad boy?
> 
> ...


Looks like that kit will work.. only thing I see is that it uses a water pump instead of a air pump, and there will be no double resivor for the roots... the water farm will also fill the bottom bucket with a brick of roots.. however looks like a good system for limited space as a waterfarm can be tricky cause the plants will get so damn big even if you start off on 12/12 you can still end up with a 5ft plant by the time harvest comes around if you dont scrog.. hydroponics for beginers is very easy as long as you keep it simple.. dont go adding a bunch of crap that is not necisary... water qualtiy must be decent I would say 150ppm or lower.. other then that its cake.


----------



## TweedleD (Sep 16, 2010)

I think my plan will be to buy one, grow an identicle plant, one in soil and one in that water farm.
See how i go with both and decide which works best for me! 
Peace!


----------



## KrAzY80 (Sep 16, 2010)

looking great almost done!


----------



## MICAHLOVESWEED316 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea man that shit looks excellent .. Great Job


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 16, 2010)

Almost done, Density is solid, crystals are 90% milky white. Im going to give it till sunday and she is getting the chop.

56 ppm
ph 5.5


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Sep 16, 2010)

god i love your grow!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 16, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> god i love your grow!


lol thanks man.. nothin to it but to do it


----------



## knubs (Sep 16, 2010)

man, this is beautiful!!!! i've been just kinda watching this grow for a while now. i cant wait to hear how harvest turns out! i am in so cal as well and just got my med card. should be starting my grow up october first. i have some questions for you though if you dont mind. they are about your scrog method. do you start the chicken wire off at one height and train them through and raise it as they grow into it or do you have it set at one height and let the plant grow to it and just train the branches through as they get long enough to do so? i think i remember something saying you have it at a fixed height? if so do you just let the plant grow naturally and train it through or is there some secret crazy method you use? finally, how do you know when you want to start flowering with this method? what are the tell tale signs it's at the best point to flower?

Thanks and congrats again on the awesome grow!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 16, 2010)

knubs said:


> man, this is beautiful!!!! i've been just kinda watching this grow for a while now. i cant wait to hear how harvest turns out! i am in so cal as well and just got my med card. should be starting my grow up october first. i have some questions for you though if you dont mind. they are about your scrog method. do you start the chicken wire off at one height and train them through and raise it as they grow into it or do you have it set at one height and let the plant grow to it and just train the branches through as they get long enough to do so? i think i remember something saying you have it at a fixed height? if so do you just let the plant grow naturally and train it through or is there some secret crazy method you use? finally, how do you know when you want to start flowering with this method? what are the tell tale signs it's at the best point to flower?
> 
> Hi Knubs welcome!
> 
> ...


 
I bend the top of the plant over under the screen, as the side branching gets longer I do the same with them.. the goal is to get as many tops as posible and to keep the tops even as possible that way each branch will get just as much light as the other and there will be no dominate branch trying to soak up all the goodness... you want to try and spread all the goodness to each branch evenly for best results.. it takes time to learn this just keep reading and examining everyones grow..

The best way to do this is find the grow on here that you think has the best results.. then disect every single thing they do.. what nutes are they using? Soil or hydro?, what light? Ceramic metal hylide, high presure sodium, Metal hylide.. (stay away from CFL please unless vegging) what wattage of light, specs on the grow room or grow cabinet, there ventalation, avg temps, PH, PPM/electric conductivity.. that might sound like alot to you since your just getting into this but the more you read the more you will understand.. eventually you will develope your own style and what works for you.. 

Good luck in your venture there are few things that compare to the harvest of a big ripe crystally plant with a mind knumbing buzz only nature can provide.. Im sorry if nothing I said made any sence what so every Im very medicated with nivana blue mystic and it sounds good right now at this moment but tomarrow I might be like wtf did I type this time lol...

Oh yeah here is a picture below the screen so you get a idea of how I spread all the goodness.. I know you guys love bud shots but this is probly my favorit picture in this thread it just looks cool to me I dont know why..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 16, 2010)

now how did attitude seed bank insert there advertisment in my last post..? LOL you sneaky lil bastards! your lucky I love you guys


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 17, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> now how did attitude seed bank insert there advertisment in my last post..? LOL you sneaky lil bastards! your lucky I love you guys


Because there is a new script inserting advertisement. lol I have it blocked with adblock for firefox because it also kicks a java exploit message on some of the advertisements.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok half way threw still have allot more to go.. just wanted to post up a few mid-way pictures Im really happy thoe the buds are not huge there alot of them and they are solid as a rock and coverd in crystals I think were going to see at least 10oz off this pineapple express!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 18, 2010)

All done other then all the lower secondary branching.. 30 main colas in all.. 3rd picture is whats left wich will go towards the bubble hash


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 18, 2010)

That shit is WILD, man! Congrats on the good chop!

My mouth is watering pretty damn bad right now.

*would have given you some rep but gotta spread it around*


----------



## N!pples (Sep 18, 2010)

Ya nice grow my friend! Keep it up!

N!ps


----------



## rotunda1887 (Sep 19, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic Scotty! Can't wait till we get a dry weight. I hope you post your results with the bubble hash in this thread. Love to hear how that sh#t turns out! Much appreciation for the ride and again congrats!!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, this ended in great fashion, and I will be getting a hydrofarm and OMG if I get 6 oz off one plant with my 400w I will be ecstatic.


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 19, 2010)

So final verdict on CMH? I'll take that as a win

Seeing this grow, I'd be stupid not to grow with a SCROG. 30 freaking main colas. Nice


----------



## remi11 (Sep 19, 2010)

WOW! just went through this whole journal and SIMPLY AMAZING. just...speechless


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys and yes Ill throw up some bubble hash shots soon.. And final verdict on the CMH? It is the fucking shit from what ive seen so far.. I dont think I lost any weight at all the buds were a lil smaller but very freaking dense.. I could smack somone on the head and leave a welt. Crystals formed everywhere fan leaves, stalks and stems.. I had to where gloves there was no way in hell I was going to touch them sticky nuggs.. Now Im not sure if its the Pineapple Express just grows this way or the CMH is just that much better... either way Im sticking with the CMH for the next grow. 

And From what I can tell PE is the real thing. It may be taking a ride off the movie or whatever but Im going to tell you right now it is worth every seed you can get ahold of.. I dried a small bud out the other day and its very strong stuff.. to tell you the truth I dont even like to get that high... I was checking my pulse to make sure my heart was still beating I felt like I was no longer walking around my house but floating like a out of body type thing.. next time I will take a baby hit as that was just one hit from my bubler.

Full Smoke report will be up in a few days 

below is a pic recap of the grow so you dont have to go threw the whole thread..


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 19, 2010)

You da man Scotty. Awesome recap and thanks for sharing!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> You da man Scotty. Awesome recap and thanks for sharing!


Thanks SR.. Hopefully I helped some relize there is not much to hydroponics if you keep it simple...


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 19, 2010)

Such a nice grow. Followed it from flowering till now. Had to abandon my grow due to time constrictions, but passing on everything I've learned to a friend so all will be well hopefully. Congrats on the harvest. Just had one on Friday.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Such a nice grow. Followed it from flowering till now. Had to abandon my grow due to time constrictions, but passing on everything I've learned to a friend so all will be well hopefully. Congrats on the harvest. Just had one on Friday.


oh man sorry to hear you had to pull out, but better safe then sorry


----------



## remi11 (Sep 19, 2010)

look what i got today. and this blueberry kush i got last night had some seeds lol i have a 1000w and 2 150w hps so i dont know but ya i got this today at a local headshop for 65$ you sir have inspired me...kiss-ass


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

remi11 said:


> look what i got today. and this blueberry kush i got last night had some seeds lol i have a 1000w and 2 150w hps so i dont know but ya i got this today at a local headshop for 65$ you sir have inspired me...kiss-assView attachment 1165826


There we go GH In the house! Dont forget to add more 1/4" holes in the top bucket and if your a beginer I would go with GH flora Nova bloom nutes.. however the 3 part mix is good to but applying difrent ratio's at difrent times can throw many new growers off.. Ive used it with same results as Nova bloom thoe, so really it personal choice..


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 19, 2010)

remi11 said:


> look what i got today. and this blueberry kush i got last night had some seeds lol i have a 1000w and 2 150w hps so i dont know but ya i got this today at a local headshop for 65$ you sir have inspired me...kiss-assView attachment 1165826


dude get rid of the foil


----------



## remi11 (Sep 20, 2010)

didnt have the cash for mylar. atleast not for a few weeks. buddy werks at the dollar store and let me pick em up for free


----------



## remi11 (Sep 20, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> There we go GH In the house! Dont forget to add more 1/4" holes in the top bucket and if your a beginer I would go with GH flora Nova bloom nutes.. however the 3 part mix is good to but applying difrent ratio's at difrent times can throw many new growers off.. Ive used it with same results as Nova bloom thoe, so really it personal choice..


 ya i drilled the holes. waiting to get a piece of plywood to build an enclosure in this huge closet i got. and i wouldnt mind using the three part nutes it comes with if i had a chart or something. it didnt give me anything. i mean if not i can definatley get some of that nova bloom


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Sep 20, 2010)

remi11 said:


> didnt have the cash for mylar. atleast not for a few weeks. buddy werks at the dollar store and let me pick em up for free


Just use flat white paint... foils not good for growing.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 20, 2010)

*what a great grow man, what was the final weight ? *


----------



## vertise (Sep 20, 2010)

very nice grow good job


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 20, 2010)

remi11 said:


> ya i drilled the holes. waiting to get a piece of plywood to build an enclosure in this huge closet i got. and i wouldnt mind using the three part nutes it comes with if i had a chart or something. it didnt give me anything. i mean if not i can definatley get some of that nova bloom


Here is a link to the keep it simple chart from GH

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf


----------



## WhiteBerryBoy (Sep 20, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *what a great grow man, what was the final weight ? *



I Agree,, U got the weight =)


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 20, 2010)

WhiteBerryBoy said:


> I Agree,, U got the weight =)


LOL .. trust me I want to know the weight too.. but still have one more day to go stems are still green and rubbery


----------



## greenKandy (Sep 20, 2010)

You have a great grow. I have a couple questions about your SCROG setup:

1. I know you used chicken wire but how did you assemble it with the wood?

2. How do you keep your SCROG in place without the plants pushing it upward?

Thanks for your reply. Radical grow Scotty B.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 20, 2010)

greenKandy said:


> You have a great grow. I have a couple questions about your SCROG setup:
> 
> 1. I know you used chicken wire but how did you assemble it with the wood?
> 
> ...


1. Build the wood frame to whatever size you need it.. 

2. Roll chicken wire out on top of your wood frame..

3. Use a staple gun and staple it down

4. Cut off excess wire sticking out from frame

The screen stays in place with push in pins like the ones used for adjustable cabinets shelves.. it has 4 on the bottom and 4 on the top wich locks it in..


----------



## stoup1187 (Sep 20, 2010)

do u have to remove the top bucket outta your system to check and balance your ph? if so how do u do this with the scrog system in place?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 20, 2010)

stoup1187 said:


> do u have to remove the top bucket outta your system to check and balance your ph? if so how do u do this with the scrog system in place?


 
No there is a drain tube on the side.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 20, 2010)

Scotty, what do you think about running 2 waterfarms in a 3x3x6 tent with 1 scrog screen?


----------



## Serapis (Sep 20, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> All done other then all the lower secondary branching.. 30 main colas in all.. 3rd picture is whats left wich will go towards the bubble hash


What I find amazing is those buds! They all look identical! That is the sign of a GREAT SROG grow. All of your tops were even. Nice show!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 20, 2010)

Serapis said:


> What I find amazing is those buds! They all look identical! That is the sign of a GREAT SROG grow. All of your tops were even. Nice show!!


Thanks it dose take some work when ever I saw one branch getting bigger then the other I would knock off a fan leaf for two till others caught up..


----------



## greenKandy (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey thanks scotty for answering my question. I have been browsing these forums for about 2 years and you answered my first post! Thanks I have many more questions is there a way I could pm you?

I also noticed that Nirvana put a little ad in your post where's the Attitude


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 20, 2010)

Scotty!!! You know what I think....I've told you. You are invaluable!


----------



## SmokingW33D (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey man props to your grow, I been reading every single page of it for the past hour and a half. Im really impressed! I've always done outdoor grow since I dont have my own place yet, but when I do I will do it hydro.

Can't wait for the final dry weight!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

310 Grams Dry 

(touch over 11oz) Pretty good have seen better but for a indica dominate strain its not bad at all.. I dont think the CMH effected the final weight at all and the extra UV from the CMH Probly gives it a extra kick in THC..


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 21, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> 310 Grams Dry
> 
> (touch over 11oz) Pretty good have seen better but for a indica dominate strain its not bad at all.. I dont think the CMH effected the final weight at all and the extra UV from the CMH Probly gives it a extra kick in THC..


Very nice Scotty!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> Very nice Scotty!


Thanks SR, Im pretty happy with it, short flowering period, decent yeild, kick ass smell... cant go wrong with the PE..


----------



## Serapis (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats again on a great grow!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 21, 2010)

11oz from 1 plant with short veg period = ridiculous
Job well done

My buddy just started the Dinafem Power Kush. 400w MH/HPS. I'm going to guide him along step by step. 2x2 screen in a 3x3 tent. Going to have to figure out a way to keep the screen in place.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.. 

OK First go around with bubble hash Did ok I think..

I got kinda carried away with the drill and paint mixer and made a mess of the bathroom all well i think it will be worth the time and mess..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

Bubble Hash weight was 12.1 gr. Now I just have to find somone brave enough to smoke it!


----------



## rotunda1887 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting the Bubble Hash pics! Looks tasty...volunteer #1 right here. Good work Scotty and thanks for answering everyone's questions. I have been able to get some great information from this journal.


----------



## The Snowman (Sep 22, 2010)

that shit looks dank as hell


----------



## growalater (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice ass job man. After reading thru this whole thing past couple days I am going to get a waterfarm at the hydro shop on payday. I saw it there last week and was thinking about it. 69 dollars they had it for. Going to try it with the Kandy Kush.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 22, 2010)

growalater said:


> Nice ass job man. After reading thru this whole thing past couple days I am going to get a waterfarm at the hydro shop on payday. I saw it there last week and was thinking about it. 69 dollars they had it for. Going to try it with the Kandy Kush.


You really cant go wrong with a GH waterfarm dose not matter if your a beginer or oldschooler. Like Ive said a ways back in this thread Ive been threw them all Aero, dwc, etc.. I always went back to this unit cause its so Fucking consistant Ive never had a plant die in one unless it was a male I have no love for males. Long as you dont try and over do it like putting 2 plants in one bucket type shit or over fertilizing its almost impossible to fuck up.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 22, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> 11oz from 1 plant with short veg period = ridiculous
> Job well done
> 
> My buddy just started the Dinafem Power Kush. 400w MH/HPS. I'm going to guide him along step by step. 2x2 screen in a 3x3 tent. Going to have to figure out a way to keep the screen in place.


you could just add four legs to your screen say around 24-25" would be kinda like a table..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 22, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Scotty, what do you think about running 2 waterfarms in a 3x3x6 tent with 1 scrog screen?


 sorry missed this one... It can be done but if it were me I would do one plant and vege a few extra days and grow one big monster plant with great big leg sized buds..


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, we are sticking with the 1 plant setup. Seed sprouted today so it's on its way. I'll tell him to veg longer. When do you know when its time to flower? Do you go by how many current budsites you have? I noticed that you flowered when you had about 8-10 budsites popping up through the screen. Thanks for all the info. It's crazy what this setup can produce. Just harvested 5 plants and ended up with about 5ozs total. Plants were flowered at 1.5-2ft and stretched to about 4ft. All under a 400w MH/HPS. We are both beginners so there is a lot to still to learn. Haha.


----------



## stoup1187 (Sep 23, 2010)

> No there is a drain tube on the side.


 how do u balance the water in your rez each day? do u empty into a separate bucket, balance, and replace? could u please explain cause i would like to do this with my grow but currently i have to remove the top buckets to get to my water but i can change that..(its a diy waterfarm setup)


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 23, 2010)

Geez, only came in for a quick squiz then end up reading the whole f#ing thing,.. backwards.


----------



## growalater (Sep 23, 2010)

Scotti, only nut u used was floranova bloom the whole grow? Why not the Flora Grow? Just wondering?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 23, 2010)

growalater said:


> Scotti, only nut u used was floranova bloom the whole grow? Why not the Flora Grow? Just wondering?


He said earlier that FN Bloom has everything needed from start to finish. After seeing his grow...I'd have to agree that it worked wonderfully for him. So much so that I am trying it out as my only nute as well. lol

+love Scotty


----------



## djsniffles (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread needs to be stickied in a hall of fame or something haha. Great info in here.


----------



## greenKandy (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey SCOTTYBALLS, I won't be able to use a ceramic MH light, so I will be using cfl's maybe with some 4-6 ft. long T-5 or T-8(your thoughts are much appreciated on this) for each corner. 
I did want to try out some "party" color cfl's like red and blue, to see if it will enhance the color spectrum. 

I also want to use either of these Workforce 30 In. Wide Resin Tall Utility Cabinet (30 In.W x 19 In.D x 70 In.H) or this one 25-3/4" L x 19" W x 69-1/2" H.

I want to use that fan you used on your cab. So, my question is should I worry about the heat from the lights melting or weakening the cabinets since they are made from "heavy-duty plastic"? 
With a set-up like this, how much would I yield(I'm going to be using a water farm just like yours )?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 29, 2010)

greenKandy said:


> Hey SCOTTYBALLS, I won't be able to use a ceramic MH light, so I will be using cfl's maybe with some 4-6 ft. long T-5 or T-8(your thoughts are much appreciated on this) for each corner.
> I did want to try out some "party" color cfl's like red and blue, to see if it will enhance the color spectrum.
> 
> I also want to use either of these Workforce 30 In. Wide Resin Tall Utility Cabinet (30 In.W x 19 In.D x 70 In.H) or this one 25-3/4" L x 19" W x 69-1/2" H.
> ...


Well to be onest with that kind of light setup your not going to yeild much.. even a 150w hps would out perform that set up.. cfl's are good for vegging and micro grows but it's not enough to sustain a plant grown in a waterfarm.. to me that would be like buying a corvette with a 4 cyl. Water farms grow extreamly fast and need a ton of light to keep the plant short. IMO If I were you I would save your money and get a 250w HPS and go with the 30 x19 x70" cab.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 29, 2010)

Just finished cleaning up my WaterFarm for the next go around.. I took some pictures of the root system to give you an Idea why it grows plants so damn big and fast.. 

The roots are normally better looking but that is after the plant was cut and sitting in stagnate water for 2 weeks.. the smell is horrible like rotten eggs from sitting and rotting lol..


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2010)

Great Job Scotty...love the look of that hash !!!!! Gotta love the PE


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 29, 2010)

londonfog said:


> Great Job Scotty...love the look of that hash !!!!! Gotta love the PE


Thanks londonfog! I was real happy with the PE she gave me a few problem's but nothing that effected the final product.. the smoke is very smooth after curring for 2 weeks it really is a nice strain...However Im moving on to Barneys farm Vanilla Kush next since I cant seem to grow the same strain twice and im such a seed whore... 

The Hash turned out really good I think?.. none of my friends will hit it either so I cant say how good it really is I guess Its going to collect dust... next time I think I will make a Dinosaur or somshit out of it least it would have been cooler to look at if knowone is going to smoke it.. how many pepole you know have a Hash dyno?


----------



## greenKandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Scotty for the advice! I will get the bigger cab and get a Ceramic MH light. How much did you pay for your CMH and how much did your electric bill increase from seed to harvest?
Do you reuse the hydroton? How many bottles of FloraNova Bloom do you generally use throughout a grow? Is $18 for one pint of it too expensive?

I know I have a TON of questions and thank you so much for answering them


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 29, 2010)

@ GreenKandy
Many people reuse their hydroton. There are many ways of sterilizing them. Just search RIU. I believe boiling water works as does letting them soak in Flora Kleen or any flushing agent for a period of time. Purchase the quart of FloraNova Bloom for $27-$30. 

@ Scotty,
Vanilla Kush sounds great. I hope you are going to start a new journal. I want to try Barney's LSD and Pineapple Chunk next. 

When you flush after adding 2 gallons of plain water back into the res, do you run some plain water through the res to get the residue/build up at the bottom of the res before you add in fresh nutrient solution? 

Got the power kush going, but from what my buddy said, it's got a slow start. The cots are stuck together and one of the leaves is twisting. Told him to just let it grow since seedlings are sometimes bitches. 

Also, do you do anything to prevent the salt buildup on the drip ring? I hear they make something you can buy to put in the res so it reduces the salt buildup.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 29, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ GreenKandy
> Many people reuse their hydroton. There are many ways of sterilizing them. Just search RIU. I believe boiling water works as does letting them soak in Flora Kleen or any flushing agent for a period of time. Purchase the quart of FloraNova Bloom for $27-$30.
> 
> @ Scotty,
> ...


Yeah fresh hydroton will leave a build up of mud on the bottm should let it run for a week or so then clean out the bottom bucket.. I dont boil my hydroton at all I just get as much roots in shit out as possible and back in that shit go's ... Ive probly got 10 grows on this hyroton...

as far as salt build up gos that what I use the aluminum foil for, long as there is no evaporation going on around the ring salts cant build up .. Im not going to do another journal with the VK but ill post up some budshots when harvest comes.. Im all questioned out after this thread lol..


----------



## rollgreen (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey scotty I just wanted to say great job man Im def getting one of those waterfarm units at some point. Question for you how well did your filter on top of the cabinet work? How was the smell outside the cabinet?minimal?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 30, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Thanks guys and yes Ill throw up some bubble hash shots soon.. And final verdict on the CMH? It is the fucking shit from what ive seen so far.. I dont think I lost any weight at all the buds were a lil smaller but very freaking dense.. I could smack somone on the head and leave a welt. Crystals formed everywhere fan leaves, stalks and stems.. I had to where gloves there was no way in hell I was going to touch them sticky nuggs.. Now Im not sure if its the Pineapple Express just grows this way or the CMH is just that much better... either way Im sticking with the CMH for the next grow.
> 
> And From what I can tell PE is the real thing. It may be taking a ride off the movie or whatever but Im going to tell you right now it is worth every seed you can get ahold of.. I dried a small bud out the other day and its very strong stuff.. to tell you the truth I dont even like to get that high... I was checking my pulse to make sure my heart was still beating I felt like I was no longer walking around my house but floating like a out of body type thing.. next time I will take a baby hit as that was just one hit from my bubler.
> 
> ...



*Applause* goes to you buddy. Excellent job! Those buds look fucking beautiful and delicious. What strain where they again? Either way I bet that's some dank ass bud. 

Keep up the good work man.

peace..


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 2, 2010)

Bud porn Bud porn Bud porn!


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 2, 2010)

Very nice...I was trying to read page by page but when they started budding i found myself click page after page looking for more bud shots haha


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 2, 2010)

Nunotmp said:


> Very nice...I was trying to read page by page but when they started budding i found myself click page after page looking for more bud shots haha


I did the same thing. Seriously one of the best journals I've ever seen. Insane you get that much and do it consistently.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 2, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Bud porn Bud porn Bud porn!


lol all sold out


----------



## wookieslinger (Oct 5, 2010)

I got 2 water farms couple weeks ago due to this journal. Truly impressive scotty. I've never printed a forum thread in my life, lol. Write a book man, seriously.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Im glad I could help out, I have not done a grow log in over 8 years but when I came to the site I saw much of the same problems I saw a long time ago back on Overgrows website.. not that its a bad thing just that it seems to be a common misconception that more is better.. when in fact 9 times out of 10 keeping it simple will yeild you greater rewards.. when it comes to hydro it really is simple if you just stick with the basics.. I have put together a thread that if you follow to a T there is no reason you cant yeild just as much if not more depending on the strain you choose.. I have not used any Kabloom, epson salts, darkenergy, BC nutes, or any other BS thats marketed towards growing MJ.. remember its just a fucking weed and long as the plant is happy your going to be rewarded in the end. 

There are 3 main keys to getting a good harvest

1. Roots- This is probly the most important and is why the waterfarm is so good at what it dose.. why? Surface water!! all the water that is pumped over hydroton is all surface water and 95% of the oxygen is picked up on the surface layer. The bigger your root mass the bigger your yeild will be period. Its also really easy to kill roots in hydro just a day or 2 of to high ppm levels and its going to crush your root system mess that up and the plant is going to have issues getting even basic's like water and if it cant even take up water forget about the nutes, the plants main concern is water at that point.. How do you know if the roots are damaged? have a look back in my thread when I too was guilty of this with my Pineapple Express... the plant went from drinking a gallon a day to drinking less then a half gallon.. this means the plant is not happy.. Flush with plain water 2-3 times a day for about a week dont worry about PH as we are not worried about nute lock out or uptake. Soon you will start to see her drink more when the roots have repaired them selves.. when it starts to drink its normal amount gradually start to introduce the nutes again.. I have had wonderfull harvest using just 1/2 strength nutes with no lack in yeild so keep in mind less is always better.

2. Light- LED's, CFL's, T5's will all yeild you bud... However if you want big dense nugs you MUST buy a decent light. 250w-400w HPS or the new CMH will give you great yeilds as long as make the most of it.. by that I mean MYLAR EVERYTHING the more you can get that light bouncing around and hitting the sides of the bud the bigger and denser them nugs are going to get.. I would go as far to say the Mylar yeilds me a extra 4oz.

3. Nutes- you all should know my take on nutes by now if you have read the thread.. GH Flora Nova Bloom is all you need one fucking bottle pepole. you dont need 3 part mixes +3 additives all that shit should be in one bottle like GH has done.. If you want to waste your money on that shit then go for it but your buds will be no bigger or have more crystals then if you used one bottle of Nova bloom. Also its almost impossible to fuck up a one part nute program.. If not have fun calculating and trying to remember how much bloom,grow,micro,flower,Micronutes Etc.. just to make a gallon of fucking plant food.


----------



## malady (Oct 5, 2010)

amen^ haha


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 6, 2010)

malady said:


> amen^ haha


I probly could have got my point across without using the word fuck and fucking so much I was really excited to get that out lol


----------



## northernsmoker (Oct 6, 2010)

This is truly an amazing grow; and equally amazing yield...


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Oct 6, 2010)

@ Scotty, thanks again for all the advice and tips. My buddy and I have the power kush going right now in a 3 x 3 tent with a 400w MH/HPS. The growth is so much faster than soil. I am already impressed. Using only Flora Nova Bloom, and going to make our own feeding schedule based off of yours. Will veg longer than you because we have more space to work with. But yeah, so far so good. I'm sold on your setup. When I am able to grow in my own place, I'm going to go with 2 tents and 2 waterfarms.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 6, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ Scotty, thanks again for all the advice and tips. My buddy and I have the power kush going right now in a 3 x 3 tent with a 400w MH/HPS. The growth is so much faster than soil. I am already impressed. Using only Flora Nova Bloom, and going to make our own feeding schedule based off of yours. Will veg longer than you because we have more space to work with. But yeah, so far so good. I'm sold on your setup. When I am able to grow in my own place, I'm going to go with 2 tents and 2 waterfarms.


Cool man keep me updated on how it turns out for ya!


----------



## djsniffles (Oct 7, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS...... I want you to try an experience since you seem to be able to judge your yields pretty well.

Next time, put a lil speaker in your grow tent playing "happy music". They say plants grow better when they have happy music haha


----------



## topchoice617 (Oct 8, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS... I've been reading a bunch of different shit from all kinds of forums/treads for so long and just could not make up my mind in what to use and how to use it! But THANKS to YOU my search is finally OVER! WOW... Your well explained and easy to fallow system seems SOOOOO FOOL PROOF!
Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us!

I had a LARGE notebook full of info of all the thing I needed to use costing in the $1000's , tossed it and replaced it with a SMALL sticky post-it piece of paper w/everything I needed on it costing in the $100's... lol Bottom line... "Small box, Small light Small budget" = BIG SWEET GROW!!!!! 

You're the man... Thanks Again!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 8, 2010)

djsniffles said:


> SCOTTYBALLS...... I want you to try an experience since you seem to be able to judge your yields pretty well.
> 
> Next time, put a lil speaker in your grow tent playing "happy music". They say plants grow better when they have happy music haha


just not sure what kind of music a mj plant likes and im sure it verys by strain one may like opra and one might like rap there is just to many veribles and I dont want to piss them off with somthing they dont like 



topchoice617 said:


> SCOTTYBALLS... I've been reading a bunch of different shit from all kinds of forums/treads for so long and just could not make up my mind in what to use and how to use it! But THANKS to YOU my search is finally OVER! WOW... Your well explained and easy to fallow system seems SOOOOO FOOL PROOF!
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us!
> 
> I had a LARGE notebook full of info of all the thing I needed to use costing in the $1000's , tossed it and replaced it with a SMALL sticky post-it piece of paper w/everything I needed on it costing in the $100's... lol Bottom line... "Small box, Small light Small budget" = BIG SWEET GROW!!!!!
> ...


I hear ya trust me Ive went threw all kinds of diffrent set ups some costing in the thousands.. waste of time and money is what it came down too.. nothing Ive done yet has ever matched the efficency of this simple set up..


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Scotty, is this the Hanna PPM meter you use, and do u have to buy extra calibrating solution for it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hanna-Primo-TDS-Meter-PPM-Conductivity-Hydroponic-Teste-/120625308214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c15d42236


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 11, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Scotty, is this the Hanna PPM meter you use, and do u have to buy extra calibrating solution for it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hanna-Primo-TDS-Meter-PPM-Conductivity-Hydroponic-Teste-/120625308214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c15d42236


yes that will work fine just make sure to get the calibration solution with it..


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Oct 11, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> yes that will work fine just make sure to get the calibration solution with it..


What PPM calibrating solution do you get, is it specific to the wand or does it have to do with with a nuetral setting which I have no clue what that is. Or is the PPM in the calibrating solution just used to make sure its set right so it doesnt matter what PPM solution I get.

Hope that makes sense, im pretty blazed off my Red Diesel from Barneys Farm(If you haven't grown it you should its on my Top 3 strains I have ever smoked I got the seed for free from attitude) and just want to make sure I get the right solution.

Is this stuff ok its a great price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-oz-1500-ppm-Calibration-Solution-General-Hydroponics-/200519792000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eafe93580


----------



## unispanman (Oct 11, 2010)

hey mate if your starting a new grow comon over to the comp!!

Congrats on the harvest !!! Looks fucking sensational!!


----------



## rotunda1887 (Oct 12, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> What PPM calibrating solution do you get, is it specific to the wand or does it have to do with with a nuetral setting which I have no clue what that is. Or is the PPM in the calibrating solution just used to make sure its set right so it doesnt matter what PPM solution I get.
> 
> Hope that makes sense, im pretty blazed off my Red Diesel from Barneys Farm(If you haven't grown it you should its on my Top 3 strains I have ever smoked I got the seed for free from attitude) and just want to make sure I get the right solution.
> 
> ...


I have that PPM meter and that is not the correct callibration solution. The calibration solution is 1382ppm. This is where I purchased my pH and ppm meters:

www.eseasongear.com

Their prices are excellent and they ship fast as well. Hope this helps


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Oct 12, 2010)

rotunda1887 said:


> I have that PPM meter and that is not the correct callibration solution. The calibration solution is 1382ppm. This is where I purchased my pH and ppm meters:
> 
> www.eseasongear.com
> 
> Their prices are excellent and they ship fast as well. Hope this helps


Ahh yes, I have seen people refer to this site, I will order from them thanks for the info.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2010)

VERY PROPER

As a Scrog master, I hand you the torch. Run my friend, run!

Woodsman


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 13, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> VERY PROPER
> 
> As a Scrog master, I hand you the torch. Run my friend, run!
> 
> Woodsman


 
LOL thanks Im running with it woodsman!! Where do I take it?


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 13, 2010)

GREAT GROW Scottyballs very impressive, i hope i am not to late to ask but could i use that same nute in a soil grow?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 13, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> GREAT GROW Scottyballs very impressive, i hope i am not to late to ask but could i use that same nute in a soil grow?


 
Yes you can .. I would not go over Half strength and feed every other week. Fresh water inbetween feeding.


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 13, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yes you can .. I would not go over Half strength and feed every other week. Fresh water inbetween feeding.


thanks so much for fast reply i am about to build my rooms space is not a prob for me,but you really have me wondering if i should grow hydro instead i found the waterfarms you really got my brain working thanks


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Oct 13, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> thanks so much for fast reply i am about to build my rooms space is not a prob for me,but you really have me wondering if i should grow hydro instead i found the waterfarms you really got my brain working thanks


 Letme help you decide, I use to grow soil and loved it hydro always seemed like more work or too difficult. well now I dont know what I was thinking, I bought this water farm and it is so simple and I have more control then I ever had with soil. I say you buy a waterfarm and give it a go.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 13, 2010)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Letme help you decide, I use to grow soil and loved it hydro always seemed like more work or too difficult. well now I dont know what I was thinking, I bought this water farm and it is so simple and I have more control then I ever had with soil. I say you buy a waterfarm and give it a go.


 they are pretty cheap too, even the starter kit that has nutes and stuff is only 80 bucks or so.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> they are pretty cheap too, even the starter kit that has nutes and stuff is only 80 bucks or so.


Yeah cant go wrong all I would recomend is drilling a ton more 1/4" holes in the top bucket to let them roots get down in the lower res.. waterfarms make MJ happy.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Oct 13, 2010)

My seed is germed, and its in the bucket. I noticed today my water smelt really bad so I am doing a change it is 2 days old so i guess its fairly old is that normal. I was also wondering when I should start feeding this girl I have never grown Hydro before.

I also started a grow journal if you want to check it out.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/375459-white-widow-waterfarm-1st-journal.html


----------



## greenKandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Scotty, were your PE seeds at all pale or light in color?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Oct 15, 2010)

greenKandy said:


> Scotty, were your PE seeds at all pale or light in color?


 That doesn't sound good, did you order from attitude.


----------



## greenKandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah. I got it as this months promo. The other promo seeds match Jorge Cervantes's books on "quality seeds" but not the PE Feminized, which looks like it would be nothing but "trouble" according to the pictures of what a low quality seed looks like. 

Other people have mentioned of their PE seeds being the same color as mine, checkout this https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/373039-attitude-october-promo-droped-blueberry-19.html forum. 

So, not sure what the seed is "supposed" to look like.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 15, 2010)

> =greenKandy;4775051]Yeah. I got it as this months promo. The other promo seeds match Jorge Cervantes's books on "quality seeds" but not the PE Feminized, which looks like it would be nothing but "trouble" according to the pictures of what a low quality seed looks like.
> 
> Other people have mentioned of their PE seeds being the same color as mine, checkout this https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/373039-attitude-october-promo-droped-blueberry-19.html forum.
> 
> So, not sure what the seed is "supposed" to look like.


Mine are somwhat pale or greyish in color there fine. Like a book, you cant judge a seed just by looking at them.. if there white like white paper then there no good but long as they have a greyish tint to them there perfectly fine.. I have a few strains like this C-99 for instance has the same look to them Ive never had a problem with germination or growth.. the plant you see in this growlog came from a greyish color seed.


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 15, 2010)

To Scottyballs i am still so blown away by your thread and i am going with your system no doubt read it 3 times now simply awesome.Still a ? if my city water is no good due to clorine would a brita container work or should i buy distilled or spring water or take water from a creek your opinion would be great, also how do you know water level? Is it from the drain tube height thank you man again awesome skills!!!!!!


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry to keep bugging you Scotty but what test meter do you use so many choices and i only want to do it once I know you said hanna part# please thanks,also i was wondering are you 24/7 in veg. or 18/6


----------



## greenKandy (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Scotty for getting back @ me. How was that C-99 compared to PE?


----------



## Spoc (Oct 16, 2010)

What a great read..was hesitant on going Hydro but feel a little more confident on starting one via these waterfarms. I've got a 400w CMH and will put it to use with the waterfarm. I didn't notice any mutant growth as CMH seems to excellerate cell division. Its recommended to add a Silica agent to aid in this rapid growth. Got all my strains and just waitin on my Landlord to leave for warm weather in January..


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 16, 2010)

wonderful!!! 310 wow i got a fem seed of these


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 16, 2010)

i saw that about the silica as well i figured i wouldnt worry about it since it appeared Scottyballs had great success without it.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Oct 16, 2010)

@ T.M.B. I use the hanna 98129 combo meter (pH, EC, ppm) and if you follow Scotty's grow exactly all you need to use is the pH and ppm. On the blue drain tube, there is a white line and that white line represents the approximate 2 gallon water mark.Scotty also recommended that if you do use your tap water to make sure it's below 215ppm, but I've heard of people using higher ppm's with no problems. If you do go the tap water route, get a 5 gallon bucket and either add an airstone or let it sit for 24 hours before using it. Hope this helps.


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 16, 2010)

yes,that helps me out for sure ty.


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 16, 2010)

do you think your set up would work in soil? with like a 5 gallon pot or what? what would you use if you didn't do the waterfarm?


----------



## remi11 (Oct 19, 2010)

mannn i sooo should have nNOT used a starter plug its day 12 and the root is BARELY reaching the water i say your day 18 shot and is NOTHING what mine looks like but then too im growing white widow with only a 150w hps atleast until this friday  heres a pic i swear ive read your journal three times already lol


----------



## Serapis (Oct 19, 2010)

Scotty, you sold me! I'm getting a tent and two water farms and a 600 Watt hid lamp to start out. I may end up with a controll unit and 8 waterfarms if this goes well. Now I need to figure out a way to set up a scrog in a tent.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 19, 2010)

remi11 said:


> mannn i sooo should have nNOT used a starter plug its day 12 and the root is BARELY reaching the water i say your day 18 shot and is NOTHING what mine looks like but then too im growing white widow with only a 150w hps atleast until this friday  heres a pic i swear ive read your journal three times already lol View attachment 1221300


Yup it defintly slowed it down with the root plug.. they had to adapt to there enviorment with the Plug then they were kicked out of there home to be thrown into another home like some unwanted orfin.. its all good man they will forgive you in a week or two..  



Serapis said:


> Scotty, you sold me! I'm getting a tent and two water farms and a 600 Watt hid lamp to start out. I may end up with a controll unit and 8 waterfarms if this goes well. Now I need to figure out a way to set up a scrog in a tent.


Sounds good Serapis just a warning for the 600w they put out allot of heat and must keep them a good ways from the tops of plants with out burning.. another option that I always wanted to try would be dual 250's its the side lighting that makes them big fat leg size buds.. and if you had one in each corner you would have light waves boucning all over the fucking place like a pin ball instead of straight down with reflected side lighting.. not only that but you can get 250's really close without light burn also you could run a 250 CMH + HPS combo for a true full spectrum with extra red.. However if your grow tent is big enough and have enough airflow go for it! I have had 600's but I could not control the heat back when I ran them for my small lil room.. keep me posted and send me a link when you get it going...


----------



## remi11 (Oct 19, 2010)

What if say I had just dropped the seed in the hydroton u think it would have germed that way. Its just I have had a 0% siccess rate with paper towel/chill in water till crack method and have had a 100% success with the grow plugs lol


----------



## P. STONIE (Oct 20, 2010)

I picked up the powerfarm. Its the 5 gallon version of the waterfarm. So Scotty you say you germinate a seed and when the taproot is developed you put it in the hydroton?


----------



## P. STONIE (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol I just noticed the post above mine is relatively similar!


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 23, 2010)

scotty hope you get this 2 final ?s do you put the germinated seed right in your cab or under flouresence first,and how do you drain the farm if it sits on the ground? hope you get this thanks for a great journal.


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Scotty... there is mine day 15... you seem to have down pat so im just gonna follow line by line...

Even had a bottle of flora nova bloom around from earlier...

Fucking Marketing!... im such a sucker


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 23, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> View attachment 1228597
> Hey Scotty... there is mine day 15... you seem to have down pat so im just gonna follow line by line...
> 
> Even had a bottle of flora nova bloom around from earlier...
> ...


Cool thread man I posted up.. are you using Nova in the aero and waterfarm or just the waterfarm? both setups are nice Ive had both but never did a side by side cant wait to see the outcome...


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 24, 2010)

thaks alot... Yep, Nova in both... and I cant wait til my order for nutes is for one bottle...


----------



## MarcusTweed (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey fella awesome grow...what was the total days from seed to harvest?

keep it up!

rep+


----------



## kronmeo (Nov 3, 2010)

scotty you mentioned dual 250w 1 cmh and 1 hps. would you run them together for 18/6 and 12/12?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Nov 3, 2010)

@ Scotty, the plant is doing outrageously well. Threw it into flower because it was topped once and has more than 15 different budsites. Working with a 3 x 3 tent. We may have vegged too long, but we'll see what happens. Right now the ppm is at 650.


----------



## kronmeo (Nov 10, 2010)

dunno if anyone will respond but im having trouble finding a decent size screen for the scrog... ideas? hydro store didnt have anything...lowes had some chicken wire but 1 inch holes and i figured those were to small..


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Nov 10, 2010)

You want the 1" chicken wire. Those holes will be just fine. I know they seem really small, but you can weave pretty easily.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> You want the 1" chicken wire. Those holes will be just fine. I know they seem really small, but you can weave pretty easily.


 1" works for me I use chicken wire. Some people who scrog like the 2" holes though.


----------



## kronmeo (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks guys.. yea i looked at it and questioned it but im gonna go pick some up now. Hopefully buy the end of next week Ill have my journal started. After reading this I have to try the PE!


----------



## kronmeo (Nov 12, 2010)

scotty checked my tap water ppm and its 302! you think nova bloom will still work or should i go another route? im ready to germ this PE seed just wondering if i should wait till i get a better water source?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 14, 2010)

if thats on the .5 ppm scale its doable... 200ppm on that scale is .4EC I grew PE all summer with it that high no problem. As long as u don't have a well or something u should be ok.


----------



## frogster (Nov 18, 2010)

Great thread,,,thx.... keeping everytrhing noted for my first scrog grow.... I was thinking of running air&stones to each of my ebb&gro 2gal buckets.... Frog


----------



## Serapis (Nov 18, 2010)

Dang you Scotty!!! LOL  Attitude is sold out of G13 Pineapple Express mix n pic seeds.... I'm betting this thread had something to do with it.


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 18, 2010)

You know it!!! Some thirty thousand views, beautiful buds and descriptive...


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 18, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Dang you Scotty!!! LOL  Attitude is sold out of G13 Pineapple Express mix n pic seeds.... I'm betting this thread had something to do with it.


Haha I got mine


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 20, 2010)

Damn straight - got my freebie from the 'tude and will be getting a Waterfarm in the next month to give this a go.... can't wait!! I think I'll have to pick up a litre of the Nova bloom as well - much more simple to feed.


----------



## relisys (Nov 20, 2010)

i grew the g13labs p.e fem in soil, cloned the shit out of it and still had 11/1,2 ozs of the best herb ive ever smoked lol
i give it 9/10...


----------



## Megalith (Nov 20, 2010)

hey dude, 
Great read, I just finished it. Got me reallly intersted in the ring. It's somwhat simular to the bubblers I seen with the sprayers inside. But different in where the H20 comes in. Anyway, I'd like to compare. I got a tiny bit of nute burn to when I switched to hps on this grow. I also went and read the whiterasta link. Then dug a little further. All great stuff. I'll be interested in seeing the results of an all CMH. Do you really feel certain the HPS was the problem? Everything was stable in my system when I turned 12/12 and I didnt add or change anything. So the deficency in the HPS spectrum could be the culprit in stessing the plants. Alright, enough jibber-jabber. I'm looking forward to your next venture. Well done sir. Rep+


----------



## transcendence (Nov 23, 2010)

Wholly Balls I just read this tonight, Great job my Scottish friend! Bravo!


----------



## predd (Nov 27, 2010)

could someone tell me the dimensions of the waterfarm please?


----------



## Serapis (Nov 27, 2010)

9.75" x 9.75" x 15" high....

That does not take into account room for the blue level/drain pipe.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey guys been gone for awhile may throw up some Barneys farm vanilla Kush within the next week or so shes in week 5 of flower ... I think? Im not counting when shes done shes done


----------



## predd (Nov 27, 2010)

Serapis said:


> 9.75" x 9.75" x 15" high....
> 
> That does not take into account room for the blue level/drain pipe.


 thanks man i think i can fit 1 in my veg tent, I was really blown away by this grow even the nutes or lack of them to be more precise was impressive, i think i'm ready to give this a go!!!


----------



## Serapis (Nov 27, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Hey guys been gone for awhile may throw up some Barneys farm vanilla Kush within the next week or so shes in week 5 of flower ... I think? Im not counting when shes done shes done


Yay!! Scotty's back... Please catch up on Jim's waterfarm journal when you can and help us all out. Since it's the first time we are copying your method. many of us would love to have your word in on this.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 27, 2010)

predd said:


> thanks man i think i can fit 1 in my veg tent, I was really blown away by this grow even the nutes or lack of them to be more precise was impressive, i think i'm ready to give this a go!!!


Awesome grow!! I bought two WF's because of this thread and 4 bottles of Flora Nova Bloom....


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Nov 27, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Yay!! Scotty's back... Please catch up on Jim's waterfarm journal when you can and help us all out. Since it's the first time we are copying your method. many of us would love to have your word in on this.


Have a link ?


----------



## Serapis (Nov 27, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Have a link ?


Sorry, thought you had it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/375459-white-widow-waterfarm-1st-journal-25.html#post4959319


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Nov 28, 2010)

Week 4 or 5 flower..


----------



## Serapis (Nov 28, 2010)

Very healthy looking plant. Damn you are on it... didn't Vanilla Kush JUST win the 2010 Cannabis Cup?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Nov 28, 2010)

looking good. my hinduskunk is like that. 
i dont think its hindu because its not skunky or super indica.
The buds have yet to fill in like my apollo 11 x aurora indica clone. those buds are fat.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice scotty I was debating on getting that vanialla kush I saw it was like the number 2 bought seed for a while and I have never grown a kush strain before. I am ordering my seeds in a month so hopefully you are done by then and let me know how amazing she is. It seems like your buds are taller then they were last time is this due to strain or did you let them get a little bigger. Also I noticed you dont have any fans blowing on them and you didn't encounter any mold problems in your grows. Is it extremely windy in their, because I was concerned about the amount of bud sites I have and a mold possibility. I am going to focus on making sure they aren't right next to each other that should keep them safe from mold.


----------



## frogster (Nov 28, 2010)

Scotty,awesome pics. You fill those nets out so well.... can you give a rundown on your method? Do you just keep pushing them under, do you top or fim them at all? ,,,, I have read this journal 5 times , just want a little more info on your scrog work.. thx.


----------



## growalater (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking good scotty. Stop in and check on mine sometime https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380829-pineapple-express-kandy-kush-hydro-8.html


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Nov 28, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Very healthy looking plant. Damn you are on it... didn't Vanilla Kush JUST win the 2010 Cannabis Cup?


Yes I beleave it was runner up however most pepole think it should have won.. maybe it did win I cant remember but it should be kick ass either way 



jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Very nice scotty I was debating on getting that vanialla kush I saw it was like the number 2 bought seed for a while and I have never grown a kush strain before. I am ordering my seeds in a month so hopefully you are done by then and let me know how amazing she is. It seems like your buds are taller then they were last time is this due to strain or did you let them get a little bigger. Also I noticed you dont have any fans blowing on them and you didn't encounter any mold problems in your grows. Is it extremely windy in their, because I was concerned about the amount of bud sites I have and a mold possibility. I am going to focus on making sure they aren't right next to each other that should keep them safe from mold.


Yes they are taller and no same amount of vege time... remember all strains are diferent animals... and yes I have a shit load of air moving threw the cab wich is a must 450 cfm unrestricted unless company is over and I throw on a carbon scruber.. and yes there are tons of fan leaves I dont cut them off .. the leaves are very sativa like and skinny unlike the super indica dominate PE I recently grew.



frogster said:


> Scotty,awesome pics. You fill those nets out so well.... can you give a rundown on your method? Do you just keep pushing them under, do you top or fim them at all? ,,,, I have read this journal 5 times , just want a little more info on your scrog work.. thx.


I topped this one right below the screen.. somtimes I top, somtimes they break on there own, somtimes I do nothing but tuck braches and no topping.. but for this one I topped just below the screen..



growalater said:


> Looking good scotty. Stop in and check on mine sometime https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380829-pineapple-express-kandy-kush-hydro-8.html


Ill check it out


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2010)

at least ten characters


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 9, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant.
> 
> It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


 

SCOTTY great grow, love how it's all done, but don't understand how air is connected so air/water are pushed or pull to the drippers ( thinking of building one myself ) a pic and instructions would be greatly appreciated. anyone may anwser, Thanks inadvance


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 9, 2010)

You cant tell by that picture... the air tube from the pump runs down the side of the water tube and enters in the bottom of the water tube.. water enters the the tube and as the air tube pumps air bubbles in the tube .. the bubbles push water up the water tube.. thats how it works cause air is lighter then water.. its really simple but hard a shit to explain..


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 9, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> You cant tell by that picture... the air tube from the pump runs down the side of the water tube and enters in the bottom of the water tube.. water enters the the tube and as the air tube pumps air bubbles in the tube .. the bubbles push water up the water tube.. thats how it works cause air is lighter then water.. its really simple but hard a shit to explain..


 
TYVM scotty think i got it will attempt to build one, again thanks and great grow


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Scotty - amazing grow by the way - because of this journal I bought myself a Waterfarm as well! One thing I wanted to ask - I've seen other Waterfarm journal online and one big thing I noticed on other journals is that people tend to drill more holes in the 2 gal part of the unit - did you do this? Another guy claimed to get 500% more root mass in the bottom reservoir using this step...thoughts? One other thing - did you ever add an extra air-pump for the bottom reservior and change the timer on it to different intervals during the grow or did you leave it on the same on/off interval?

thx in adv!


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 10, 2010)

Scotty - 2 more questions: 1 does the temp. in the res. matter if so how do i raise or lower. 2 gonna put a clone in the bucket, was wondering how long do the roots have to be for them to catch water ( noticed that the center was drying up on top), but put foil over and will see if that keeps moisture. thanks in advance. P.S. sure looks sweet - much respect.


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 10, 2010)

I was a little nervous of my just cracked seed drying up so i made a v trench out of foil and put one end under a drip hole so it drained to the center for first couple days worked out great.


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 10, 2010)

Dayzt said:


> Hey Scotty - amazing grow by the way - because of this journal I bought myself a Waterfarm as well! One thing I wanted to ask - I've seen other Waterfarm journal online and one big thing I noticed on other journals is that people tend to drill more holes in the 2 gal part of the unit - did you do this? Another guy claimed to get 500% more root mass in the bottom reservoir using this step...thoughts? One other thing - did you ever add an extra air-pump for the bottom reservior and change the timer on it to different intervals during the grow or did you leave it on the same on/off interval?
> 
> thx in adv!


I read scottys journal many times yes he makes many more 1/4 inch holes just remember it has to handle the weight of hydroton and plant.No he does not use any additional air stone but he does reccomend larger air pump.One tip i can give that i fucked up on is I didnt pre soak my hydroton in my prefered ph range first and i have battled that a bit but i love the 1 nute method my pe and sharksbreath are 28 days old today from 1/4 inch tail on a seed and they just hit my screen today which is 13 inches above waterfarms and they are beautiful plants indeed. I cant thnk scotty enough for writing this journal i am using two 400 cmhs for the whole grow so for very impressed.


----------



## teamgreen2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

nice journal scotty, very impressed. so one question do you think i can use cfl instead of a hps?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 10, 2010)

You can use CFL's to grow, but if you can deal with the heat, go with a 250w MH/HPS and run this setup. Depends on your budget I guess. Currently got a power kush entering week 5 of flowering under a 400w MH/HPS in a 3'x3'x6' tent. Ppm is at 1200 right now with tap water at 210ppm.


----------



## wangyunan (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome bro&#65281;&#65281; the left over after u chopped off main colas looks still better than mine, BTW, where can I get a screen like that? and just in case the screen comes in different sizes, what is the best size of each hole on the net?


----------



## wangyunan (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to ask, does a aeroponic system sprinkle water 24/7 nonstop or you have to set up a timer for it just like how you do on flowering lights?


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 11, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> I was a little nervous of my just cracked seed drying up so i made a v trench out of foil and put one end under a drip hole so it drained to the center for first couple days worked out great.


 
Thanks TMB gonna first clone in rockwool in mini version bucket ( 3" pod ) so i can get the roots a bit longer and then put it in the main bucket ( pod and plant together )using your method. was also wondering if I can just put a cutting straight in main bucket and go from there ( veg first then move to flower room )? peace.


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 11, 2010)

i would not reccomend the rockwool you will not need much root growth trust me they will take of in the farm,actually the method i am going to try is first drilling holes in the bottom of my net cups ,then put some hydroton in and placing my cutting in that. I made my own clone bucket and i will be trying this very soon.I am hopeing i will then be able to place the net pot right in the farm with no change in the medium as well as no root damage,I am pretty sure it will work like a charm and the plant wont have to adapt to a new medium.


----------



## Serapis (Dec 11, 2010)

I would not place a cutting directly into hydroton. You could place it in a rapid rooter and then place that in the waterfarm. At least then, moisture will be wicked to the stem/roots.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 11, 2010)

it works serapis me and my friend did it with a tiny tupperware that we turned into a mini water warm complete with top drip from the air pump we also ran an air stone in the water because it was a diy version and not as well made as the GH ones are but they were fully rooted in two weeks. Dont be scared to just pop it in the hydroton. I used a powder rootone cloning agent and put a a pinch into the water worked like a charm.


----------



## T.M.B (Dec 11, 2010)

Kaptain Kron I am pleased to hear that it worked good, i knew it would i am only useing 2 inch net pots and my clone bucket is bad ass,my reason is i dont want any foreign medium and im not worried abot my cutting being dry whatsoever.Serepis I am copying king scottyballs to a t with my grow and my plants are bad ass.I would never believe they are only 29 days old today since i put that little seed with 1/4 inch root in the waterfarm,I will never be able to thank scotty enough loving 1 nute only and my plants are definately not missing a thing.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 12, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> i would not reccomend the rockwool you will not need much root growth trust me they will take of in the farm,actually the method i am going to try is first drilling holes in the bottom of my net cups ,then put some hydroton in and placing my cutting in that. I made my own clone bucket and i will be trying this very soon.I am hopeing i will then be able to place the net pot right in the farm with no change in the medium as well as no root damage,I am pretty sure it will work like a charm and the plant wont have to adapt to a new medium.


got it in rockwool and hydroton right now in mini farm ( figure i dont have to hit the plant right on and will still get watered ). I too am planning on just moving net pot from mini farm to big farm with no shock. But i like your idea with drill hole and just hydroton, will try that next time. thanks.

P.S. Is there a way i can search this thread for just SCOTTYBALLS posts only, that way i dont have to read every " WOW " lol. so i can follow from beginning w/out going though 40 pages. thanks in advance. again WOW great thread.


----------



## Serapis (Dec 12, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> Kaptain Kron I am pleased to hear that it worked good, i knew it would i am only useing 2 inch net pots and my clone bucket is bad ass,my reason is i dont want any foreign medium and im not worried abot my cutting being dry whatsoever.Serepis I am copying king scottyballs to a t with my grow and my plants are bad ass.I would never believe they are only 29 days old today since i put that little seed with 1/4 inch root in the waterfarm,I will never be able to thank scotty enough loving 1 nute only and my plants are definately not missing a thing.


I have two farms going. One was a seedling in a rapid rooter. The other was too, but it germinated upside down and I carefully removed it and the seed/husk and placed the tap root down into the hydroton. I had to be very careful, as the plant needed to be supported a bit. I misted it several times a day until it was obvious that roots had grabbed a hold and the plant quit twisting with the sprayed water.

Both look well, however the first plant looks very odd, as EVERY leaf, every node and every tgrow tip is trying to be the main stem. I did nothing to it yet, however it seems ready to go under a net. You would have thought I pinched or lst it. EVEN NODES are popping out and branching off. It makes for a very weird looking plant. If anyone asks to see, I'll post a pic. I'm thinking this plant will need no training. The seed I rescued is growing fine and looks normal.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 12, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I have two farms going. One was a seedling in a rapid rooter. The other was too, but it germinated upside down and I carefully removed it and the seed/husk and placed the tap root down into the hydroton. I had to be very careful, as the plant needed to be supported a bit. I misted it several times a day until it was obvious that roots had grabbed a hold and the plant quit twisting with the sprayed water.
> 
> Both look well, however the first plant looks very odd, as EVERY leaf, every node and every tgrow tip is trying to be the main stem. I did nothing to it yet, however it seems ready to go under a net. You would have thought I pinched or lst it. EVEN NODES are popping out and branching off. It makes for a very weird looking plant. If anyone asks to see, I'll post a pic. I'm thinking this plant will need no training. The seed I rescued is growing fine and looks normal.


 
pics r always good btw gonna look at ur grow to good luck


----------



## al3k5 (Dec 12, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Thanks londonfog! I was real happy with the PE she gave me a few problem's but nothing that effected the final product.. the smoke is very smooth after curring for 2 weeks it really is a nice strain...However Im moving on to Barneys farm Vanilla Kush next since I cant seem to grow the same strain twice and im such a seed whore...
> 
> The Hash turned out really good I think?.. none of my friends will hit it either so I cant say how good it really is I guess Its going to collect dust... next time I think I will make a Dinosaur or somshit out of it least it would have been cooler to look at if knowone is going to smoke it.. how many pepole you know have a Hash dyno?


Hell I'll smoke that shit! haha


----------



## Serapis (Dec 12, 2010)

Crystal Toy said:


> pics r always good btw gonna look at ur grow to good luck


Here they are.... This plant is totally crazy. Everything is trying to branch out and in the process, it is crowding the growth. I may have to take action and cut back some of the growth so some of it can thrive and grow out of that knot.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 13, 2010)

Scotty you def wont be dissapointed with that vanilla kush its some of the best herb i've ever smoked. You can break off a .1 piece of a nug its so dense and get like 2 bong tokes out of it lol tripped me out. I tried to take a little snap and it ended up being pretty damn smokey lol good stuff tastes like some really old school kush that my friend has been growing for years and years, only the VK smells way better has a crazy ass smell to it.


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 14, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> I read scottys journal many times yes he makes many more 1/4 inch holes just remember it has to handle the weight of hydroton and plant.No he does not use any additional air stone but he does reccomend larger air pump.One tip i can give that i fucked up on is I didnt pre soak my hydroton in my prefered ph range first and i have battled that a bit but i love the 1 nute method my pe and sharksbreath are 28 days old today from 1/4 inch tail on a seed and they just hit my screen today which is 13 inches above waterfarms and they are beautiful plants indeed. I cant thnk scotty enough for writing this journal i am using two 400 cmhs for the whole grow so for very impressed.


Thx TMB - that helps! I can't wait to get mine started too! I've been toying with the idea to add a waterstone to the bottom bucket for a bit more air but I think it makes more sense to just get a bigger pump...then I don't think I'd have to bother with a timer to run air at intervals then either... =)


----------



## Serapis (Dec 14, 2010)

Dayzt said:


> Thx TMB - that helps! I can't wait to get mine started too! I've been toying with the idea to add a waterstone to the bottom bucket for a bit more air but I think it makes more sense to just get a bigger pump...then I don't think I'd have to bother with a timer to run air at intervals then either... =)


I use a 50 gal air pump to run two farms. Good pressure with dripping all the way around the rings.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 14, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Scotty you def wont be dissapointed with that vanilla kush its some of the best herb i've ever smoked. You can break off a .1 piece of a nug its so dense and get like 2 bong tokes out of it lol tripped me out. I tried to take a little snap and it ended up being pretty damn smokey lol good stuff tastes like some really old school kush that my friend has been growing for years and years, only the VK smells way better has a crazy ass smell to it.


Yeah last week I was cutting all the lower growth off (under the screen) and I was just going to flush it or save it for bubble hash... well I noticed it was really crystally so I let it dry out and give it a toke to get a idea of how it was going to taste and how strong it was.. well fuck flushing it in the toilet and fuck scraps for bubble hash Im smoking this shit right fucking now and let me tell you this is some ggggoooooooddddd shit! lol

Taste is fucking amazing cant really explain it very strong skunkish dankish undertones and really fucking smooth with out a cure WOW ! I see why it was a high time cup winner that for sure... other things I noticed dose not make me tierd at ALL low paranoia... could be cause the peices are so imature too.. I normally harvest earlyier then most just for this reason.... god I love early buds


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 14, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yeah last week I was cutting all the lower growth off (under the screen) and I was just going to flush it or save it for bubble hash... well I noticed it was really crystally so I let it dry out and give it a toke to get a idea of how it was going to taste and how strong it was.. well fuck flushing it in the toilet and fuck scraps for bubble hash Im smoking this shit right fucking now and let me tell you this is some ggggoooooooddddd shit! lol
> 
> Taste is fucking amazing cant really explain it very strong skunkish dankish undertones and really fucking smooth with out a cure WOW ! I see why it was a high time cup winner that for sure... other things I noticed dose not make me tierd at ALL low paranoia... could be cause the peices are so imature too.. I normally harvest earlyier then most just for this reason.... god I love early buds


Yo man - the VK is the REAL DEAL - I'm another happy farmer who can vouch for that! So far, this shit is twice as good as any other strain I've grown. Just wait until you try it in a bong-hit! I remember the first time I tried it that way and I ended up just staring at the wall for three quarters of an hour...lol. We've been smoking it (~9 oz) since July and it's really making it hard to switch to something else...but now we have Barney's Acapulco Gold just being harvested which is also turning out nice!

One question about your waterfarm - did you ever use a timer on your reservoir? (on/off for 15 min etc) Did you use any kind of water-stone in it either? I'm just setting mine up now and was wondering if it was worth doing that.... cheers man! Oh, if you like you can check out my VK and AG grow journals linked below. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/318748-bf-fem-vanilla-kush-x4.html 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/378028-acapulco-gold-red-dragon-feminized.html


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 14, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yeah last week I was cutting all the lower growth off (under the screen) and I was just going to flush it or save it for bubble hash... well I noticed it was really crystally so I let it dry out and give it a toke to get a idea of how it was going to taste and how strong it was.. well fuck flushing it in the toilet and fuck scraps for bubble hash Im smoking this shit right fucking now and let me tell you this is some ggggoooooooddddd shit! lol
> 
> Taste is fucking amazing cant really explain it very strong skunkish dankish undertones and really fucking smooth with out a cure WOW ! I see why it was a high time cup winner that for sure... other things I noticed dose not make me tierd at ALL low paranoia... could be cause the peices are so imature too.. I normally harvest earlyier then most just for this reason.... god I love early buds


yeah man VK is KILLER, you will get tired off of it when its finished out and cured up. But its not like some indica's that make you REALLY tired you know. But it def makes takin a nap easier. kills pain. The flavor is very old school kush flavor. Im picking some VK up as well as some tangerine dream and some PE =) Thats the next order should make for a nice batch of mothers.


----------



## Serapis (Dec 14, 2010)

At least save your waste trim for cannabutter....


----------



## londonfog (Dec 15, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Pineapple Express 7 days From Germination Flora Nova grow @350ppm. Tap water 32ppm BTW its so much easyier to get a picture using Ceramic meatal hylide then HPS!


Scotty here it says that you started with Flora Nova grow, so did you just use that at the very beginning or was that a typo ????? This grow still has my mouth wide open saying OMG  insane for one plant indoors doing it so easy..!!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 15, 2010)

Dayzt said:


> Yo man - the VK is the REAL DEAL - I'm another happy farmer who can vouch for that! So far, this shit is twice as good as any other strain I've grown. Just wait until you try it in a bong-hit! I remember the first time I tried it that way and I ended up just staring at the wall for three quarters of an hour...lol. We've been smoking it (~9 oz) since July and it's really making it hard to switch to something else...but now we have Barney's Acapulco Gold just being harvested which is also turning out nice!
> 
> One question about your waterfarm - did you ever use a timer on your reservoir? (on/off for 15 min etc) Did you use any kind of water-stone in it either? I'm just setting mine up now and was wondering if it was worth doing that.... cheers man! Oh, if you like you can check out my VK and AG grow journals linked below.
> 
> ...


Airstones will not help at all.. you will pick up 10x more O2 with the water dripping over the rocks (all surface water)its somthing like 90+ % of O2 is picked up in the surface layer.. I run pump 24/7 just for this reason.. if you want more O2 just add a bigger pump this will increase the flow over the hydroton and increase O2.. airstons add O2 cause the bubbles agitate the surface layer the bubbles in the water itself dose not do hardly anything... Except for somthing like a Krusty bucket witch is practically using a shopvac blowing in a Resivor to make a foamy broth.. somthing no fishtank pump could ever come close to doing even a 500gal fish tank pump could not do it... Ill check out your links later 



Kaptain Kron said:


> yeah man VK is KILLER, you will get tired off of it when its finished out and cured up. But its not like some indica's that make you REALLY tired you know. But it def makes takin a nap easier. kills pain. The flavor is very old school kush flavor. Im picking some VK up as well as some tangerine dream and some PE =) Thats the next order should make for a nice batch of mothers.


Sounds like a nice batch to me  When you get some PE buds in flower lightly squeez one or just touch a bud and smell your finger!! gawd its Identical to pine sol My wife looks at me funny when I smell my fingers thoe..



Serapis said:


> At least save your waste trim for cannabutter....


Good Idea I have not made canna butter in over 5 yrs I think I will do that this year Serapis.. 



londonfog said:


> Scotty here it says that you started with Flora Nova grow, so did you just use that at the very beginning or was that a typo ????? This grow still has my mouth wide open saying OMG  insane for one plant indoors doing it so easy..!!!


There is no need to add anything I somtimes just add a small amount of Nova just to get the ph in check.. nothing to do with feeding..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2010)

mmm pine sol yeah everyone looks at me funny too when i smell my fingers, its my tell when im at my house that i been in the grow room lol shhh dont tell anyone that or they might figure out theres a grow going on under their stoner noses lol



SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Airstones will not help at all.. you will pick up 10x more O2 with the water dripping over the rocks (all surface water)its somthing like 90+ % of O2 is picked up in the surface layer.. I run pump 24/7 just for this reason.. if you want more O2 just add a bigger pump this will increase the flow over the hydroton and increase O2.. airstons add O2 cause the bubbles agitate the surface layer the bubbles in the water itself dose not do hardly anything... Except for somthing like a Krusty bucket witch is practically using a shopvac blowing in a Resivor to make a foamy broth.. somthing no fishtank pump could ever come close to doing even a 500gal fish tank pump could not do it... Ill check out your links later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## two2brains (Dec 17, 2010)

scotty awesome gro!

I just finished up a soil grow and have ordered a waterfarm. Should be read to get started by the first of the year. I know your questioned out but i have a couple. I got tds meter and cal solution but didnt have enough when i ordered to get the ph meter. Would the flora nova bloom keep me balanced enough to just keep track of the ppm? 

Also one more thing. When adding the flora nova bloom lets say at the end of the light cycle the bottom is down to 2 gallons. You add 2 gallon of fresh water and then check ppm and add flora nova bloom at that time depending on how much she took in? Do u just put the nute right in the top? (pour right onto the hydroton?)

And for the awesome grow/thread I would like for you to pick from the feminized seeds that I currently have and I will grow that one first! The scottyballs appreciation grow! lol

i have g13 pineapple express, g13 blueberry gum, dna sour cream, dna lemon skunk, and a reserva privada kandy kush! 

thanks


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 17, 2010)

@ two brains

My buddy and I have one plant currently in week 6 of flowering using 1 400w MH/HPS, a waterfarm, and ONLY flora nova bloom for nutrients just like Scotty. We are using tap water with a pH of 6.2 with a ppm of around 150. The flora nova bloom buffers allowed us to stop using pH down completely at about 900-1000ppm. 

What we are doing is replacing the water with new nutrient solution everytime we add 2 gallons of plain tap water back into the waterfarm. And the water and nutrient solution is poured in through one corner of the waterfarm. You don't need to treat the hydroton like soil. We would bump up the ppm of the nutrients about 100-150ppm each week and right now it's at 1300ppm and for now that's what it will be getting for the remainder of the grow. Only about 3 weeks left till harvest.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 17, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ two brains
> 
> My buddy and I have one plant currently in week 6 of flowering using 1 400w MH/HPS, a waterfarm, and ONLY flora nova bloom for nutrients just like Scotty. We are using tap water with a pH of 6.2 with a ppm of around 150. The flora nova bloom buffers allowed us to stop using pH down completely at about 900-1000ppm.
> 
> What we are doing is replacing the water with new nutrient solution everytime we add 2 gallons of plain tap water back into the waterfarm. And the water and nutrient solution is poured in through one corner of the waterfarm. You don't need to treat the hydroton like soil. We would bump up the ppm of the nutrients about 100-150ppm each week and right now it's at 1300ppm and for now that's what it will be getting for the remainder of the grow. Only about 3 weeks left till harvest.


Thanks for helping out here with questions bongmarley.. you seem to get me very well.. btw I have about 3 week left myself with the Vanilla Kush


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Dec 18, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ two brains
> 
> My buddy and I have one plant currently in week 6 of flowering using 1 400w MH/HPS, a waterfarm, and ONLY flora nova bloom for nutrients just like Scotty. We are using tap water with a pH of 6.2 with a ppm of around 150. The flora nova bloom buffers allowed us to stop using pH down completely at about 900-1000ppm.
> 
> What we are doing is replacing the water with new nutrient solution everytime we add 2 gallons of plain tap water back into the waterfarm. And the water and nutrient solution is poured in through one corner of the waterfarm. You don't need to treat the hydroton like soil. We would bump up the ppm of the nutrients about 100-150ppm each week and right now it's at 1300ppm and for now that's what it will be getting for the remainder of the grow. Only about 3 weeks left till harvest.


You have a grow journal?
2


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 18, 2010)

@ Scotty, you are growing all the strains that I can't wait to grow. Pineapple Express, now Vanilla Kush...What's next? Better not be Tangerine Dream....My buddy's dad just got a medical card, so he is going to put his basement to good use. Pretty sure he is going with an ebb and flow setup instead of the 8 waterfarm setup, but he will be using only flora nova bloom. As for the power kush, the leaves are coated in frosty sugars. Will post final yield weight when the time comes and yes we could have done a few things differently, but you can just tell it's going to be good if not great weed. Anyways, i love growing and I will help answer anyones questions. 

@Obrye, I do not have a grow journal and probably won't have the opportunity to take any pictures from now till harvest since I'll be at home.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 18, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ two brains
> 
> My buddy and I have one plant currently in week 6 of flowering using 1 400w MH/HPS, a waterfarm, and ONLY flora nova bloom for nutrients just like Scotty. We are using tap water with a pH of 6.2 with a ppm of around 150. The flora nova bloom buffers allowed us to stop using pH down completely at about 900-1000ppm.
> 
> What we are doing is replacing the water with new nutrient solution everytime we add 2 gallons of plain tap water back into the waterfarm. And the water and nutrient solution is poured in through one corner of the waterfarm. You don't need to treat the hydroton like soil. We would bump up the ppm of the nutrients about 100-150ppm each week and right now it's at 1300ppm and for now that's what it will be getting for the remainder of the grow. Only about 3 weeks left till harvest.


 
OK OK Let me get this str8. Start with say 3 gallon of water/solution (from empty) and as the plant takes it, top it off daily with plain water till 2 gallons are used, then drain and change water/solution and start all over. is there a flush period, like 24 hrs of just water before adding new water/solution or is the topping up daily with plain water (up to 2 gallons) considered as the flush? Thanks in advance. 
PS. still cant believe my eyes. amazing grow. thanks for sharing.Almost forgot. SCOTTY, what is your veg light time at before you go 12/12. 18/6 or 20/4 ?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 18, 2010)

@ Crystal Toy, the waterfarm reservoir holds 2 gallons. For every 2 gallons of plain water added back into the reservoir, the next day we will drain everything completely and replace with 2 gallons of fresh nutrient solution right away. And right now our plant is drinking about a half a gallon of nutrient solution a day, so we will completely drain and replace with new nutrient solution about every 3-4 days or once 2 gallons of plain water is added back in. In my opinion, this is much easier than the add back method where you have to check your ppm and pH levels more frequently to figure out whether your plant wants more water or a stronger nutrient solution. Also, I believe Scotty said that he only vegged the PE for 35 days. I know it was less than 40 days for sure. Plants grow really fast in waterfarms.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 18, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ Crystal Toy, the waterfarm reservoir holds 2 gallons. For every 2 gallons of plain water added back into the reservoir, the next day we will drain everything completely and replace with 2 gallons of fresh nutrient solution right away. And right now our plant is drinking about a half a gallon of nutrient solution a day, so we will completely drain and replace with new nutrient solution about every 3-4 days or once 2 gallons of plain water is added back in. In my opinion, this is much easier than the add back method where you have to check your ppm and pH levels more frequently to figure out whether your plant wants more water or a stronger nutrient solution. Also, I believe Scotty said that he only vegged the PE for 35 days. I know it was less than 40 days for sure. Plants grow really fast in waterfarms.


Thanks Bongmarley, just wanted to be sure. BTW i believe he vegged for 3 weeks only. good luck on your grow.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 18, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ Scotty, you are growing all the strains that I can't wait to grow. Pineapple Express, now Vanilla Kush...What's next? Better not be Tangerine Dream....My buddy's dad just got a medical card, so he is going to put his basement to good use. Pretty sure he is going with an ebb and flow setup instead of the 8 waterfarm setup, but he will be using only flora nova bloom. As for the power kush, the leaves are coated in frosty sugars. Will post final yield weight when the time comes and yes we could have done a few things differently, but you can just tell it's going to be good if not great weed. Anyways, i love growing and I will help answer anyones questions.
> 
> @Obrye, I do not have a grow journal and probably won't have the opportunity to take any pictures from now till harvest since I'll be at home.


Green house Super Lemon Haze up next


----------



## Serapis (Dec 18, 2010)

Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream here....


----------



## mango tango (Dec 18, 2010)

YUPPPPP Tangerine Dream and Super Lemon Haze i got those and a few more that im going to mother and clone for this summer. cant wait


----------



## mango tango (Dec 18, 2010)

i already have a dozen patches set up over my land for this spring so i hope they make lots of clones too!
...scottyballz your thread inspired lots of people and encouraged me to order pineapple express and go to Brew N Grow and get a hydrofarm. + rep


----------



## Crystal Toy (Dec 19, 2010)

SCOTTY or BONG. Do you adjust PH in water daily or do you just adjust it in water change and leave it alone? I noticed my PH going up from 6.0 to 7.0 in one day. Even at 7.0, the plant is looking very healthy, just concerned she wont eat ( just day 2 ) and i see a big difference in how she's pointing/pushing toward the light.very impressed Thanks again SCOTTY for your great thread. REP+


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Crystal, I believe Scotty said that the pH can be higher and out of the suggested hydroponic range during veg. I wouldn't worry too much if it's growing and looks healthy. When you get closer to flower, the pH buffers will kick in. I'm guessing you are using tap water?


----------



## JeromeT (Dec 19, 2010)

Scotty: Thanks for taking the time out to teach everyone what you know. I havent grown since I was a teen in the early 80's but with the help of you and others my learning curve shouldnt be too bad. I am duplicating your cabinet grow journal but I am growing Blue Hash instead of PE. I am using a 400 watt CMH light for vegetating and also plan on using it for flowering. You mentioned that you regretted switching over to hps to finish off your PE grow. Are you finishing your current grow with CMH or have you reconsidered? Thanks.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2010)

you bastards with the tangerine *shakes fist* damnit well ill pick some up soon with my VK and PE im pretty dissapointed right now, by black berry that i got from nirvana didnt take =( 4-10 seeds cracked open thier shells 3-4 showed tap roots 2-3 popped out of soil and both died right away type shit made me very sad. The mystery seeds they sent me i got 8-10 cracked and out of soil only 2 or 3 may make it though but they werent good seeds you could tell took me 2 weeks to get tap roots from em. My black jack i got from them 9-10 in 2 days so its not me =( ah hopefully they replace my black berry with something better or different i dont want it again. Small seeds and green. Sorry to jack the thread lol im upset at nirvana right now those 5 wonder woman i just put into the plate better germ lol


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 21, 2010)

Crystal Toy said:


> SCOTTY or BONG. Do you adjust PH in water daily or do you just adjust it in water change and leave it alone? I noticed my PH going up from 6.0 to 7.0 in one day. Even at 7.0, the plant is looking very healthy, just concerned she wont eat ( just day 2 ) and i see a big difference in how she's pointing/pushing toward the light.very impressed Thanks again SCOTTY for your great thread. REP+


 If she is in plain water she doesn't need any nutrients so the pH doesn't matter. Once she is older and you are adding nutrients you will want to adjust the pH anytime nutrients are in the bucket. In the beginning the pH will go crazy because of the hydro ten it just seems to happen it will slowly settle down.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2010)

wow can anyone clarify for me if im wrong in my thinking here. Nirvana sent me a bad batch as mentioned above they want to send me more of the same seeds from what i think is a bad batch. I payed for their most expensive pack. I asked to have it replaced with a pack that was not black berry and actually cheaper than the blackberry but they are dead set on sending me more of those bullshit ass seeds what should i do?


----------



## Serapis (Dec 21, 2010)

Accept the seeds. It doesn't mean they came from the same pheno or the same plant. 

As for PH in the waterfarms.... when I was running just water, no plant or nutes, my PH was all over the place. Now that I have an 8" plant and nutes in the reservoir, I have not had to adjust PH. In fact, once you dial in the PPM correctly, your PH should need very little adjusting.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think they are just confident in the seeds and know you wont have a bad batch this time, I would just take them.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 22, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> wow can anyone clarify for me if im wrong in my thinking here. Nirvana sent me a bad batch as mentioned above they want to send me more of the same seeds from what i think is a bad batch. I payed for their most expensive pack. I asked to have it replaced with a pack that was not black berry and actually cheaper than the blackberry but they are dead set on sending me more of those bullshit ass seeds what should i do?


I agree with the others just take them, Ive had nothing but good things to say about nirvana over the last 10yrs..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 22, 2010)

i cancelled my order its bullshit i refuse to take the same bullshit blackberry seeds, reasoning behind this is because i did a lil more research before i cancelled the credit card order and 98% of the posts i read on blackberry from sativa or nirvana is that it is crap and didnt germ. So i told them not to send me the same ones it was like beating my head against a wall until i cancelled the credit card then alice herself decided to deal with me but too little too late. Ive got what i want from their stock i wont be ordering from them again.

anyways hows the plants lookin scotty


----------



## Serapis (Dec 23, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i cancelled my order its bullshit i refuse to take the same bullshit blackberry seeds, reasoning behind this is because i did a lil more research before i cancelled the credit card order and 98% of the posts i read on blackberry from sativa or nirvana is that it is crap and didnt germ. So i told them not to send me the same ones it was like beating my head against a wall until i cancelled the credit card then alice herself decided to deal with me but too little too late. Ive got what i want from their stock i wont be ordering from them again.
> 
> anyways hows the plants lookin scotty


If you believe that cancelling a credit card is going to make the charge go away, you might want to keep an eye on your statements. You see, you contacted a merchant and gave your number out. They fulfilled your order. Your protection and chargeback ability is a moot point if the purchase broke any laws. Technically, ordering marijuana seeds and then admitingly germinating them is illegal in the United States. I wouldn't be surprised if Alice fights the chargeback and discloses the details of the transaction to Visa or Mastercard. They might just write you off, but that may depend on how you treated Alice.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2010)

i was extremely polite i told her i did not like her employees and how they handled my situation before she spoke to me and she spoke to me after it was done. Im a medical patient in California with a state med card let them try and come after me i could care less.


----------



## Serapis (Dec 24, 2010)

Didn't say anyone was coming after you. I merely meant that technically, you can't chargeback or deny the transaction. I doubt they'll fight the reversal, if that was the route you intended. Just be careful with the information you submit in the affidavit your credit card company is going to send you, before they reverse the charge. What are you going to tell them, that you were buying marijuana seeds? It might be legal in Cali, it ain't transporting it across state lines using the postal system.... just sayin....


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 25, 2010)

Serapis said:


> It might be legal in ali, it ain't transporting it across state lines using the postal system.... just sayin....


Touche


----------



## frogster (Dec 25, 2010)

I see no problem wanting different strains, I would be aggravated in poor performing seeds...,,, Just be polite for everyone's sake... Obviously the CC companies don't know what either party is up too, lets keep it that way! Thx...


----------



## londonfog (Dec 25, 2010)

and to keep this thread on track..AWESOME GROW SCOTTY...lol..went out and got 2 waterfarms...had girls already in the oven so when they finish I will be WATERFARM MAN..lol damn too much egg nog and Big Buddah blue cheese


----------



## Serapis (Dec 25, 2010)

londonfog said:


> and to keep this thread on track..AWESOME GROW SCOTTY...lol..went out and got 2 waterfarms...had girls already in the oven so when they finish I will be WATERFARM MAN..lol damn too much egg nog and Big Buddah blue cheese


Smart man... I got two too, thinking I would stage grows... well, both of mine are under the screen now.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 25, 2010)

londonfog said:


> and to keep this thread on track..AWESOME GROW SCOTTY...lol..went out and got 2 waterfarms...had girls already in the oven so when they finish I will be WATERFARM MAN..lol damn too much egg nog and Big Buddah blue cheese


Should have some harvest shots within the next 2 weeks


----------



## Top5 (Dec 26, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant.
> 
> It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


any way you could explain that in detail? with a list of parts and such. looks incredible!


----------



## Serapis (Dec 26, 2010)

He did desribe it in detail.... All the parts are available on ebay or gh dot om

ost is about $50, and it omes with some ferts, hydroton, and all you need to get started exept seeds...


----------



## TaintMonger (Dec 26, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Should have some harvest shots within the next 2 weeks


 I cannot fucking wait. This thread is already the best one ever posted on the internet I can't believe its getting better. Scotty, when you were new, did you ever grow anything that wasn't worth a fuck? How much do you blame genetics in that? I know now you are growing the best shit. Do you do clones or grow from seed? What's your source?


----------



## Serapis (Dec 27, 2010)

TaintMonger said:


> I cannot fucking wait. This thread is already the best one ever posted on the internet I can't believe its getting better. Scotty, when you were new, did you ever grow anything that wasn't worth a fuck? How much do you blame genetics in that? I know now you are growing the best shit. Do you do clones or grow from seed? What's your source?


I'm not being a smart ass, but if you look at page one of the thread, he shows a seed paket. If you read the title, it says from seed to harvest, indiating a seed was used....


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 27, 2010)

Top5 said:


> any way you could explain that in detail? with a list of parts and such. looks incredible!


If you google Waterfarm and click on the shopping tab you can get a whole waterfarm kit for like 30 bucks it has everything you need


----------



## TaintMonger (Dec 27, 2010)

Serapis said:


> I'm not being a smart ass, but if you look at page one of the thread, he shows a seed paket. If you read the title, it says from seed to harvest, indiating a seed was used....


How bout for the vk? What about the slh? What about other stuff he's done, I kinda want to know about that a little to see how he came to be scrogging with waterfarm short veg time expecting 10-15 OZ dependent on strain. 

I am currently finishing up on my first good grow with smokeable herb, and part of this grow (aside from the tiny GDP plants that I've started to yield) are a 5 pack of feminized slh. I scrogged (sloppy training job, I think) 3 of them in a 18 gallon rubbermaid with a 30 day veg period. The thing that concerns me is of the 3 in this rubbermade that have had the same conditions, they all look very different. I don't know if they all 3 will yield low/mid/high/non quality bud or what, yet, as I haven't chopped them yet. Its close though. So I know scotty sees different phenos. The thing I'm wondering these days is just cuz the slh is winner of cannibis cup, probably arjan is hand picking the best pheno for the smoke and making sure thats what gets submitted. Maybe some strains are really uniform without multiple phenos (like maybe the g13 PE he grew more or less is very reliable to yield real heavy like it did for scottyballs) and maybe some strains like the SLH mostly produce crap results but occasionally you get a real beauty that you should be mothering out... But I see scotty doesn't really seem to be looking to preserve his geneitcs I think he said he was a seed whore on one of his posts. What do you think scotty, are these top quality renowned strains name brand ones we've all heard of are they mostly uniform or do you ever think you just end up with an underwelming plant that is just gonnabe somewhat underwhelming no matter what...?


----------



## londonfog (Dec 27, 2010)

I have seen bag seed that came out to be winners...I really feel that its all on the grower as to how succesful his/her grow will be..Hell you could have some top notch breeder cup winner, but if you don't know what you doing with nutes, airflow, light,etc etc...you will grow crappy weed..period!!!! Now far as this PE goes have not seen a bad PE grow yet...everyone says the same stuff about how well it grow and how quick...All weed will have different pheno's thats part of the fun of growing to catch that pheno that stands out from your good looking plant to be that plant that makes you say OMG WTF... I suggest you grab some PE and see for yourself if you like the way it grows...you must also understand what each strain does...although I like haze it takes to long for me to finish...now kush love it and it does not take as long..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 27, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> Touche


actually im pretty sure it is as long as you dont germinate them... Something to look into a little further, i could be wrong but that is what i heard and i could care less its not like i was a dick to them or something i was very polite just didnt like beating my head against a wall trying to get satisfaction.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 27, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> actually im pretty sure it is as long as you dont germinate them... Something to look into a little further, i could be wrong but that is what i heard and i could care less its not like i was a dick to them or something i was very polite just didnt like beating my head against a wall trying to get satisfaction.


and a touche to you hitting the technicality someone said with another technicality well played sir well played


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Dec 29, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> and a touche to you hitting the technicality someone said with another technicality well played sir well played


Im really high right now but what the fuck is a touche?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2010)

ah its a french term coming from fencing i believe, ah touche sir =)


----------



## londonfog (Dec 29, 2010)

touche come from a french expression term but used by americans to admit that an opponent in an argument has made a good point. Ah touche


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2010)

ah ^^^ yesh


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2010)

So heres a general weed related question, i got some GDP last night looked KILL smelled KILL but i smoked it and it didnt hit very hard off the bat it crept a bit but not as much as i would want for somthing that creeps and the taste just was not there at all. Whats with all the crap ass purple herb lately. I mean i remember when i used to be able to get some kill purps that would blow my mind every time i took a toke. hmmm im still on the hunt for that ultimate purple strain, maybe i need to make one =(

I think ill take a bong toke now


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 30, 2010)

Kaptain Kron said:


> So heres a general weed related question, i got some GDP last night looked KILL smelled KILL but i smoked it and it didnt hit very hard off the bat it crept a bit but not as much as i would want for somthing that creeps and the taste just was not there at all. Whats with all the crap ass purple herb lately. I mean i remember when i used to be able to get some kill purps that would blow my mind every time i took a toke. hmmm im still on the hunt for that ultimate purple strain, maybe i need to make one =(
> 
> I think ill take a bong toke now


Yea we have some pretty decent GDP that comes around sometimes and its not as potent as I remember Im into the white weeds now White Widow White Rhino Crystal they get me blitzed


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 30, 2010)

londonfog said:


> touche come from a french expression term but used by americans to admit that an opponent in an argument has made a good point. Ah touche


Yup Ive been saying it since American Pie the first one I dont remember the part Exactly But I believe it was Shit Break that said Touche Jim Touche been stuck in my head since


----------



## Oriah (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! new to rollitup, and im building my first scrog setup. Ive been looking through the thread, but i cant seam to find where the scrog experts have talked about there favorite strains for scrog. Im planing on doing 3 setups ultimately, and would like to rotate between 3 different strains. If you had to pick for favorite 3 strains for scrog, what would they be? Thanks SOOO much in advance. ive learned soo much from this thread already. 
-Oriah


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 3, 2011)

yea i like white strains too but man there is just nothin like the taste of a pristine example of some purps, i mean its like a good haze example you just dont find em all that often and when you do the smell and flavor are always out of this world. Purp Haze yesh, i hope this purple haze clone i have turns out to be bomb.... I love haze and i love purps (gotta be STRONG though)

Funny thing one of my Wonder Woman seeds that lived (yea i had issues with these too damn i got a shitty nirvana batch) well its whorled (polyploid) however you wanna call it =) made me a very happy camper. Thanks to a kind soul on this forum i also got 2 TGA genetics in the bag now some jilly bean and some qleaner. When given to me they were pretty buggy and i was given an apollo13 as well but it was too far gone (got droughted lol) I had no neem, so i just put em under the faucet 3 times a day and blew the fuckers off now i can get neem today YES!! time to kill the last 10% of bugs i may have missed. Also all the black berrys my friend gave me have been doin real well. I had one black berry that i saved from my original batch it was goin real good i looked at it yesterday and it had just keeled over and died for no reason. 

Anyways i know i had bad luck with nirvana this time but dont let that discourage you if you are thinkin about goin with em. Everything my friend gave me that he got was great so far. Just thought i'd let ya guys know since i was bitching about em.

Hows it growin scotty


----------



## two2brains (Jan 4, 2011)

scotty im confused a bit here...

U say somewhere in the thread start nutes after 10 days and that you only use flora nova bloom..

But on page 1 you post day 7 @ 350ppm flora nova grow ???


The reason i say this is that I just set up my first water farm grow and germed a blueberry gum, dropped it in and its on day 5 and doing good. My tap water ppm is 182 and I was planning to start nutes on day 10. 

I only bought flora nova bloom but I also have some advance nutrients iguana juice grow and bloom from previous grow. 

I will post some pics hopefully. It pretty have much same setup as yours but gonna be a 38" x 21" screen and using 600w mh/hps


----------



## londonfog (Jan 4, 2011)

two2brains said:


> scotty im confused a bit here...
> 
> U say somewhere in the thread start nutes after 10 days and that you only use flora nova bloom..
> 
> ...


I had asked the same thing, but he said that he only did that to control his PH.


----------



## two2brains (Jan 4, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I had asked the same thing, but he said that he only did that to control his PH.



thanks bro.

I'm just gonna go water only till day 10 i guess, start light on the flora nova bloom and feed her what she wants as she grows...


----------



## frogster (Jan 10, 2011)

Twobrains... I made the mistake of using floranova bloom for my vegg nute.. . It doesnt have all the essential elements for vegg (look at gh website).. during vegg. plants dont need the extra P in the bloom but the do need the extra N in the grow that the bloom formula is missing... ... I finally switched to the vegg nutes and my plants are way happy.. I ran across all kinds of lockout with the novabloom in vegg, even with a little extra micro grow (high n) Stick with the standard grow for grow and the bloom for flower... for some reason GH makes it this way! i would not use h202 for this either.(semi-organic nute).. You would be better served using benifitial microbes... I have read many a post where people use the nova series with h202 and developed brown algae in the rez (h202 just feeds algae) , especially if they added any amount of superthrive... Of course my setup is way different than the water farm... So in retrospect, if I had a waterfarm, I would copy just what Scotty did.. Perhaps? I would like to see two waterfarms with clones , one with grow one with bloom... A nute Farm-off


----------



## WvMade (Jan 10, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Here they are.... This plant is totally crazy. Everything is trying to branch out and in the process, it is crowding the growth. I may have to take action and cut back some of the growth so some of it can thrive and grow out of that knot.


wow i wanna see what the outcome is outa that knot thats awsome lol


----------



## frogster (Jan 10, 2011)

Twobrains, you must also consider Scotty had a very short vegg, and the nutes were changed out often (the plants took what they needed), with more plants, longer vegg, and extended times between rez changeout im sure there would be problems... I was thoroughly impressed by this One plant until I realized that it produced .77 gram per watt....Kuddos to Scotty on a fine plant ( he usually gets more per watt) .. Im just speaking from what happened from my personal observations of using novabloom in vegg... In reality the grow formula doesnt cost more, provides other elements and provides more N, the essential element for growth.


----------



## two2brains (Jan 11, 2011)

frogster said:


> Twobrains, you must also consider Scotty had a very short vegg, and the nutes were changed out often (the plants took what they needed), with more plants, longer vegg, and extended times between rez changeout im sure there would be problems... I was thoroughly impressed by this One plant until I realized that it produced .77 gram per watt....Kuddos to Scotty on a fine plant ( he usually gets more per watt) .. Im just speaking from what happened from my personal observations of using novabloom in vegg... In reality the grow formula doesnt cost more, provides other elements and provides more N, the essential element for growth.



thanks for the input.

I have pretty much the same setup as scotty just using a 600w mh for veg and 600w hps for flower. I'm doing only 1 plant with a 36" x 20" scrog screen. I am also monitoring nute ppm everyday and will adjust if shes hungry. She looks real healthy right now so im just going to stick with flora nova bloom for this grow and see what happens.

EDIT: Meant to say I will be very satisfied if I just get 0.49 GPW.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 15, 2011)

frogster said:


> Twobrains, you must also consider Scotty had a very short vegg, and the nutes were changed out often (the plants took what they needed), with more plants, longer vegg, and extended times between rez changeout im sure there would be problems... I was thoroughly impressed by this One plant until I realized that it produced .77 gram per watt....Kuddos to Scotty on a fine plant ( he usually gets more per watt) .. Im just speaking from what happened from my personal observations of using novabloom in vegg... In reality the grow formula doesnt cost more, provides other elements and provides more N, the essential element for growth.


Ive been using this formula for quite some time now and have quite a few strains under my belt pure indicas, sativas, Runderali,s hybrids, even tomato's.. I started using the Lucas formula about 10yrs ago which eliminates the grow in GH flora series nutes.. Never have I had any kind of nutrient deficiency's.. GH just made it simple and stable with ph buffers With flora Nova bloom.. There is no need for the Nova Grow as the Nova Bloom is basically the same thing as the Lucas formula which has everything the plant needs vege to flower.. Ive used this on aeroponic units holding 20gal reservoirs, DWC, Krusty buckets and of course waterfarms..


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 15, 2011)

scotty got any pictures?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Scotty I was going to buy some of those bubble bags, what brand did u use I see a bunch on ebay for like 60 bucks I was thinking about just getting that didn't want to go too expensive. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-GALLON-5-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE-HASH-ICE-BAGS-KIT-/150544521601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230d271981


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes they are the same bags I have they work great !

Sorry I did not get anymore grow shots but here is the Finished product of the Barneys Farm vanilla Kush.. Its another Kick ass strain.. Big sticky dence buds, Excelent balanced high.. However Stinky as all hell carbon scrubers and ozone did not kill the smell !! reminds me of skunk with vanilla extract .. Pretty good yeild @14.2 oz

here is a few quick shots


----------



## frogster (Jan 16, 2011)

Scotty , Your waterfarm journal mentions how often you add fresh nutes and h20... Perhaps in a larger reservoir with extended time between rez change-outs caused my nute deficiency. You have done a 20gal rez..grow, how often did you change out nutes and how many plants were you running in this setup... ? perhaps the novabloom is fine for the vegg with my 55gal, 30 plant setup, but the rez may have needed to be changed out sooner... Greenthumbsucker mentions he has issues using the standard lucas formula if he doesnt change our the rez at the 5-6 day mark... I was using the add back method and ran 2 weeks... perhaps too long? (obviously now) Why would you prefer the bloom over the grow for vegging? The added N would certainly give the plants an added kick... Thx, frogster


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

frogster said:


> Scotty , Your waterfarm journal mentions how often you add fresh nutes and h20... Perhaps in a larger reservoir with extended time between rez change-outs caused my nute deficiency. You have done a 20gal rez..grow, how often did you change out nutes and how many plants were you running in this setup... ? perhaps the novabloom is fine for the vegg with my 55gal, 30 plant setup, but the rez may have needed to be changed out sooner... Greenthumbsucker mentions he has issues using the standard lucas formula if he doesnt change our the rez at the 5-6 day mark... I was using the add back method and ran 2 weeks... perhaps too long? (obviously now) Why would you prefer the bloom over the grow for vegging? The added N would certainly give the plants an added kick... Thx, frogster


He answered the question already, so why do you keep going on about it? Feel free to adjust the formula and grow as you wish. Scotty has done many grows with Bloom nutes only, I am on my first Bloom food only grow and my plants are kicking ass. They have never been healhier. The grow and proof is in my sig.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to take my time and read all the details on this grow but i wanted to skip to the end and ask or clarify rather, are the legal buds named pineapple express and the real weed strain by G13 labs connected or related in any way? If i remember correctly the fake pineapple express bought in headshops was used in the movie.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

That's going to be hard to answer as the genetics behind PE are classified. There is no way of knowing how long they were working on it when the movie came out. All I know is, I have a 5 pack of them on the way to me, as Attitude finally re-upped. One of my UFO's is a PE also, so I'll have six beans... If they grow as well as everyone says, I'll be cloning it for awhile.


----------



## lonestand (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats! i look forward to the smoke report you get off them


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice Job.
I cant wait to germ mine after reading this grow.
*Those last pics are incredible!*


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

lonestand here is the harvest and smoke report from the PE.......... https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/368501-g13-labs-pineapple-express-harvest.html


----------



## frogster (Jan 16, 2011)

Serapis, I have read Scotty's journal start to finish about 5times, I did not read anywhere why he believes the novabloom is better for vegging than the grow , and he did not mention his rez change out methods on the 20gal rez... I tried to pm you this as Im not looking for an argument on this thread. I will review the entire thread again... Im just asking why give up the benefits of the extra N in the grow when the grow formula doesn't cost more.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

frogster said:


> Serapis, I have read Scotty's journal start to finish about 5times, I did not read anywhere why he believes the novabloom is better for vegging than the grow , and he did not mention his rez change out methods on the 20gal rez... I tried to pm you this as Im not looking for an argument on this thread. I will review the entire thread again... Im just asking why give up the benefits of the extra N in the grow when the grow formula doesn't cost more.


Sorry, I had to turn those off because of people abusing it. It's OK to question or chastise me in public, I don't assume you are looking for a fight as much as you are a discussion. I was merely pointing out that Scotty had done it his way, many times (he is an old old man  ), and that the first time I followed it, it worked out great for me as well. Now anyone could refine what was done and they may or may not get better results.

It is kind of hard to argue with a single PE seed that was raised to grow a pound of dry herb. You are free to wonder and question the merits of a single nutrient source, I understand that not everyone will simply accept the results and hard work of another. Scotty made it simple. He took the Grow formula out, pretty much just copying the Lucas formula. He made it easy, so easy, anyone can follow it and duplicate the grow. I believe that was his intention.

Now you can come back and say yes, well, adding one more nute is not mentaly hard, and you would be right. However this grow journal was Scotty's, and in the end, he was satisfied with his grow. Rather than PM me with your doubts and questions, contact the author of this journal. Your conversation will at least reach an interested party. If you were to look up my grow via the link in my sig, you would see I'm kinda following Scotty's plans, thoough I am adding some of my own nutrients to the mix. That's because it is my grow, and I can. I didn't question Scotty's expertise or reasoning, as it was his grow.

He inspired many to jump to hydroponics, in part due to the simplicity he demonstrated. The plant obviously did fine, many of those duplicating this thread are raising good looking plants. I don't understand your concern on this matter. If you personally want to use more N, then by God, please do so. But don't place yourself in the path of every other grower while doing so. I for one am happy as punch about one main nute.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 16, 2011)

ahhh i knew you would like that one yeah the VK reminds me more of some stanky kush with vanilla than skunk but it does have the same tendancies as skunk to overwhelm all odor control lol harvest looks quite nice man wiat til it cures up some more it turns a crazy brown color i would say it looks vanilla colored lol crazy.




SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yes they are the same bags I have they work great !
> 
> Sorry I did not get anymore grow shots but here is the Finished product of the Barneys Farm vanilla Kush.. Its another Kick ass strain.. Big sticky dence buds, Excelent balanced high.. However Stinky as all hell carbon scrubers and ozone did not kill the smell !! reminds me of skunk with vanilla extract .. Pretty good yeild @14.2 oz
> 
> here is a few quick shots


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

frogster said:


> Serapis, I have read Scotty's journal start to finish about 5times, I did not read anywhere why he believes the novabloom is better for vegging than the grow , and he did not mention his rez change out methods on the 20gal rez... I tried to pm you this as Im not looking for an argument on this thread. I will review the entire thread again... Im just asking why give up the benefits of the extra N in the grow when the grow formula doesn't cost more.


My Aeroponic unit held 10 grow sites. It had a 20 gallon nutrient reservoir with a 25 gallon fresh water controller.. How often I change the nutrients depended when I have used equal amount of water to my nutrient solution however that is maintaining a flat EC readings with no drops. if My starting point with fresh nutes was say 800ppm and the next day was 600 ppm I needed to increase the nute strength ideal is for the water to drop and the nutrient ppm to stay @800ppm. Then once I hit my 20 gallon fresh water mark I would change it out so it varied depending on what stage of growth I was in obviously a plant 4 weeks in flower is going to need a res change faster then a plant in 2 weeks of vege..

Flora Nova bloom has 4% Nitrogen to Grows 7% .. 4% is more then enough for dark green explosive growth during vege. You will not see faster or more healthier growth with the Nova Grow.. Bloom also has more Magnesium which is more important in growing MJ then the 4% - 7% difference in Nitrogen.. I feel there is no need to buy to bottles of nutrients when one bottle will do just as good if not better then two bottles.. Nitrogen deficiency's show up by slow stunted growth which I have yet to see.. Ive seen 3" growth in 24 hours during vege I would say there is not a snowballs chance in hell there was a Nitrogen deficiency going on..


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Sorry, I had to turn those off because of people abusing it. It's OK to question or chastise me in public, I don't assume you are looking for a fight as much as you are a discussion. I was merely pointing out that Scotty had done it his way, many times (he is an old old man  ), and that the first time I followed it, it worked out great for me as well. Now anyone could refine what was done and they may or may not get better results.
> 
> It is kind of hard to argue with a single PE seed that was raised to grow a pound of dry herb. You are free to wonder and question the merits of a single nutrient source, I understand that not everyone will simply accept the results and hard work of another. Scotty made it simple. He took the Grow formula out, pretty much just copying the Lucas formula. He made it easy, so easy, anyone can follow it and duplicate the grow. I believe that was his intention.
> 
> ...


I agree if you want to add other additives or try something different thats totally up to the grower.. I laid out a basic map which anyone should be able to follow and get excellent results there first time around. If you want to take a detour by all means go for it. However we are all going to the same place I just prefer to take the easier faster route which is a straight line.

Keeping it simple is somthing that you will learn for yourself after a few yrs of doing this.. Ive already been threw all the additives etc... I never seen any improvments personally. I look at it Like this.. If its not broke dont fix it... Fuck now i do sound like a oldman Serapis  OK Im off to smoke a bowl of Vanilla Kush and work on my canna butter !


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I agree if you want to add other additives or try something different thats totally up to the grower.. I laid out a basic map which anyone should be able to follow and get excellent results there first time around. If you want to take a detour by all means go for it. However we are all going to the same place I just prefer to take the easier faster route which is a straight line.
> 
> Keeping it simple is somthing that you will learn for yourself after a few yrs of doing this.. Ive already been threw all the additives etc... I never seen any improvments personally. I look at it Like this.. If its not broke dont fix it... Fuck now i do sound like a oldman Serapis  OK Im off to smoke a bowl of Vanilla Kush and work on my canna butter !


I was thinking about going over to advanced nutrients because I am the type of guy that doesnt mind buying expensive things and I always fall into all the marketing bull shit.

Anyways a few days ago I went to my local grow shop to buy a ton of items for my freind I finally got him to start growing . And I was just chatting with the guy and I noticed he had no advanced nutrients and I asked if he carried them. His response was classic "No, I carrey some other overley complicated and overpriced brand with fancey packages and names" He was like "you can use all of that stuff if u want but really" and he walks over to the nutirent section and brings back a bottle of flora nova and says "this is really all you need this has everything in it that those other brands have" I say bro that what I use "hes like good then dont switch your fine using this" now when the store owner talks you out of buying the more expensive brand because he believes its a rip off you know its the truth. He had all the power to say yea man that expensive stuff is worth the price buy the whole line and spend $150 bucks instead he said nah bro just keep spending $30 on a big old bottle of flora nova bloom.

Love that shop they always stop me from spending extra money I cant even count the times.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Scotty, that wasn't my intention to make you appear old.  I know you are looking forward to Spring Break just as much as I am!  I knew you would have a good explanation for doing what you did. Setting down a simple to follow road map was an excellent choice. I happen to have $90 worth of FF Bud Solubles left though, so I gotta work them in. I'm currently at 1150 ppm and will raise to 1400 with the addition of Open Sesame, now that I am in flower cycle. Beastie Bloomz onoly gets used for one to two weeks now in the new schedule.... I'll have that powder soluble for some time i guess... I had great results with the solubles before. I hate to let them sit around and cake up on me, after spending nearly $100. ( I learned my lesson )


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey scotty stop by my thread some time I am having some strange problems with the coletrain.


----------



## TweedleD (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW!
It has been a long time since i have been on the forum for a random read and i am shocked! This thread has doubled in size since the grow finished!

SCOTTY!
My LED grow is almost finished, and my growdrobe is finished and running!

I have a few questions though that i hope you can help me with!

-I have 2 Waterfarms with 2 of those small blue pumps, and fuck me do they vibrate and hum alot and loud! Is there a quieter pump out on the market? idealy from www.growell.co.uk?
-My tap water is 300ppm on the 0.5x scale, 0.6 EC. Ive never used an EC meter or pH meter, or hydroponics in that case. What EC/PPM and pH should i have it at?
-You put the fresh taproot straight into the hydroton right? How deep in did you put it in?
-How often did you water the seedling? 15mins every hour?
-How far away was the light away from the seedling heads and when did you move it up?

My seeds should be ready to go in tomorrow!

Also, this is for anybody else that can help too! Alongside the 2 waterfarms, i also have 4 pots, using Light-Mix soil. What nutes would you recommend i use?

Can i use the Lucas formula in soil too?

Just realised i bought Flora Bloom NOT FloraNOVA Bloom!!! Fucks sake! lol

Thanks to anyone that helps!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

TDooda said:


> WOW!
> It has been a long time since i have been on the forum for a random read and i am shocked! This thread has doubled in size since the grow finished!
> 
> SCOTTY!
> ...


U want Tetra brand air pumps they are for aquariums and barley make any sound at all, they wont move or shake around they are money. Sounds like u dont live anywhere near my country so u can get these on ebay or if u have a pet store with an aquarium section u can find them their, get a 60gallon model, they are like 20bucks. I use these for my aquarium and my grow they are awesome air pumps.

View attachment 1385257


----------



## frogster (Jan 16, 2011)

Thx, Scotty, You answered the questions I had ... I just wasnt sure why I had problems using the novabloom in vegg... Im sure I went too long between rez changes, and I did develop an Algae issue at one point, i started using microb tea, everything is good ... Serapis your comment "* Rather than PM me with your doubts and questions, contact the author of this journal. Your conversation will at least reach an interested party." I had no reason to contact you at all, I was asking Scotty a few legitimate questions and you jumped in... So, I was just responding to you being a buttinsky! lol... thx, all... 
*


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

frogster said:


> Thx, Scotty, You answered the questions I had ... I just wasnt sure why I had problems using the novabloom in vegg... Im sure I went too long between rez changes, and I did develop an Algae issue at one point, i started using microb tea, everything is good ... Serapis your comment "* Rather than PM me with your doubts and questions, contact the author of this journal. Your conversation will at least reach an interested party." I had no reason to contact you at all, I was asking Scotty a few legitimate questions and you jumped in... So, I was just responding to you being a buttinsky! lol... thx, all...
> *


I apologize, I missed you specifically addressing Scotty and mistakenly thought I was in a public forum, responding to public comments and questions. I expected you to take a parting shot at me, even when it became obvious I was indeed reflecting what Scotty had already said earlier. Thanks for not disappointing me. Now that you have been told 3 times why he skipped the Grow formula, twice by Scotty and once by me, I'm sure it has been cleared up to your satisfaction?

Thanks for reminding me why I have PM's blocked from strangers....


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

YourTroll said:


> Too late for that fuck face, welcome to your future pot board experience.


And how long do you think a screen name like that with messages such as yours is going to last? Is your life really that boring? Internet anonymity has made you brave.... LOL Enjoy your time here and welcome to Roll It Up!  Please don't forget to stop by and introsuce yourself.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

YourTroll said:


> lol, not very long asshole, which is why it's so nice that it takes like all of 10 seconds to make a new one. Yes my life is pretty boring but not now that I've found a hobby...trolling you till you quit this site


You've got a long wait Japanfreak.... I saw you got banned from Mr. Nice guy today too.... You must feel like an all around winner?


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> U want Tetra brand air pumps they are for aquariums and barley make any sound at all, they wont move or shake around they are money. Sounds like u dont live anywhere near my country so u can get these on ebay or if u have a pet store with an aquarium section u can find them their, get a 60gallon model, they are like 20bucks. I use these for my aquarium and my grow they are awesome air pumps.
> 
> View attachment 1385257


Excellent air pumps. They carry them at Walmart near the fish, go figure.... I'd put them in lawn and garden myself. 

I got a 60 gal pump with two air nozzles for $25. It is quiet and reliable.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

YourTroll said:


> Nobody asked you what you got fuckface, in fact anybody would be wise to not even talk to you because I'm dedicating all my free time to troll you now asshole. Any thread you're in is going to be complete shit but I bet you don't care, you'll still bring it with you. A few years though and people won't care, they will call you fuck face just like I do


No bro no one wants to talk to you facefuck your cries for attention are pathetic facefuck and we all know ur 10 yrs old facefuck so please get in bed facefuck you have to ride that short yellow bus too school tomorrow facefuck.

Sincerely, Fuck Face #5


----------



## dez13 (Jan 16, 2011)

We can all agree this thread has a lot of fuck faces.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 16, 2011)

LoL wow such a fuckfaceing facefucker thread jacker


----------



## frogster (Jan 16, 2011)

Come on, calling you a buttinsky is hardly constituting a parting shot... Why would I want an answer from you when you are on your first full novabloom grow, specifically a smaller grow,hence my buttinsky comment. And I dont know what your reading but my polite question about the larger rez change out& why he prefers bloom over grow was just answered recently not several times!!. , .. And if you did put your pm on we wouldnt have to fill his thread up with crap like you just posted above.., or what I just posted now. I think that would be more polite than this garbage,,, I apologize Scotty.. Carry on ...


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

frogster said:


> Come on, calling you a buttinsky is hardly constituting a parting shot... Why would I want an answer from you when you are on your first full novabloom grow, specifically a smaller grow,hence my buttinsky comment. And I dont know what your reading but my polite question about the larger rez change out& why he prefers bloom over grow was just answered recently not several times!!. , .. And if you did put your pm on we wouldnt have to fill his thread up with crap like you just posted above.., or what I just posted now. I think that would be more polite than this garbage,,, I apologize Scotty.. Carry on ...


I understood exactly what you were asking, and i answered it, pretty much the way Scotty did, that it was done that way for ease, so anyone could do it from scratch, and explain how to do it to others. Maybe I was eager to respond to your question put forth, because i knew the answer. I did not expect that to give you the right to nickname me. lol It's all good, but as I said, I expected something from your direction and you did not disappoint. Thanks!


----------



## frogster (Jan 16, 2011)

Serapis,,.. I just wanted to know specific information concerning problems associated with a larger rez, more plants and longer times between changeouts... I also wanted more specifics to the reasoning why Scotty likes the bloom over the grow formula... I do not see in your post where you answered either, anywhere!.... Do the laws of physics cease to exist in your kitchen? Are these magic grits?... (My cousin Vinny)..Lol... Ok, Thx for trying Serapis, either I missed it in your post or ? Its all good.. I kinda want to do a few waterfarms now, just for fun&learning... And would love to get some Pineapple Express going...


----------



## Serapis (Jan 16, 2011)

It's all good. I was sold a long time ago and 6 bottles of Flora Nova Bloom in my closet, along with 3 bottles orf Drip Clean. 

If you do decide to grow some PE, please do share. I'll sub that one. I have six of those beans coming and I think that would be a good summer crop. But yeah, def get the farms. They rock.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 16, 2011)

I got that Pineapple express too, those buds look so big.


----------



## sneakyheatsig (Jan 16, 2011)

> *And my #1 rule is to not use any additives like Kabloom other additives IMO they are all gimicks.. I use 1 fertilizer and that is GH Flora Nova bloom from start to finish it has everything a plant needs not even a need for flora Nova grow.. and keep in mind less is ALWAYS better.. running up 2000ppm nute solutions will not get you anymore then 1200ppm.. the plant is going to get what it wants.. forcing strong nute soulutions on the plant will just burn roots and hurt the plants ability to bring in even basic's up like water... *


So... in theory... you could run a perpetual grow with two waterfarms in veg and two in flower, connected to the same res and level controller?


----------



## bamse (Jan 17, 2011)

Pineapple Express G13 Lab's seed ,easy to grow ? good for beginners ?


----------



## TweedleD (Jan 17, 2011)

bamse said:


> Pineapple Express G13 Lab's seed ,easy to grow ? good for beginners ?


Piss easy to grow!
Germed within 12 hours, 4 nodes within a week.
Check out my LED thread. That is a very basic grow, no nutes added to soil until i hit flower where i started introducing a weak solution of bloom. I have a bigger grow, this was just an experiment.

Can anybody help me with my questions, before this random troll stepped in and soiled this amazing thread?

Peace!


----------



## two2brains (Jan 17, 2011)

Helped as much as possible just see the underlined answers below.


WOW!
It has been a long time since i have been on the forum for a random read and i am shocked! This thread has doubled in size since the grow finished!

SCOTTY!
My LED grow is almost finished, and my growdrobe is finished and running!

I have a few questions though that i hope you can help me with!

-I have 2 Waterfarms with 2 of those small blue pumps, and fuck me do they vibrate and hum alot and loud! Is there a quieter pump out on the market? idealy from www.growell.co.uk? *I put mine on a piece of carpet or rug and it takes away the vibrations.*

-My tap water is 300ppm on the 0.5x scale, 0.6 EC. Ive never used an EC meter or pH meter, or hydroponics in that case. What EC/PPM and pH should i have it at? *Might want to use different water if tap water is over 200ppm*

-You put the fresh taproot straight into the hydroton right? How deep in did you put it in? *This is what i did. Just make what looks like a (small) tornado in the center of the water farm so some of the water drains toward the center and just drop it in tap root down.* *Just make sure when u fill with water the first time after rinsing the hydroton that u pour it in the center so it stays wet for the seedling. *

-How often did you water the seedling? 15mins every hour? *Just run the waterfarm 24/7*

-How far away was the light away from the seedling heads and when did you move it up? *I had a 600w mh at 3 feet above mine. It depends on the lights. Just stay 2+ feet at first and make sure temps stay under 79ish at the top of the waterfarm*

My seeds should be ready to go in tomorrow!

Also, this is for anybody else that can help too! Alongside the 2 waterfarms, i also have 4 pots, using Light-Mix soil. What nutes would you recommend i use?

Can i use the Lucas formula in soil too?

Just realised i bought Flora Bloom NOT FloraNOVA Bloom!!! Fucks sake! lol

Thanks to anyone that helps!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 17, 2011)

hello growers, got a question for ya? pound for pound which grow style gives the most yeild?, sog V.S. scrog? Here's the set up, 4x4 tent 4x4 table ebb& drain system 1000w light system, aircool hood. 2 fans one on light the other on filther.all plants in 7x7x9 pots with hydroton. PS, i want to do a grow that will give me enough to smoke for 6months


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 17, 2011)

sneakyheatsig said:


> So... in theory... you could run a perpetual grow with two waterfarms in veg and two in flower, connected to the same res and level controller?


Not really because a plant in vege can not handle the same strength of the nutes for a plant in flower.. good question thoe




jojodancer10 said:


> hello growers, got a question for ya? pound for pound which grow style gives the most yeild?, sog V.S. scrog? Here's the set up, 4x4 tent 4x4 table ebb& drain system 1000w light system, aircool hood. 2 fans one on light the other on filther.all plants in 7x7x9 pots with hydroton. PS, i want to do a grow that will give me enough to smoke for 6months


 
SCROG unless you wanted to pack in 30 plants in a 4 x 4 foot area and good luck with that headach.. enough to last 6 months? that depends on how much you smoke.. My last harvest was 14.2 oz for me thats enough for 2 yrs easy but My shit is pretty strong I cant even pack a full bowl without having a out of body brain fuck experience.. I smoke once somtimes twice a day but there just good one hitters and hold in as long as you can. That will stretch out your supply and keep in mind you can only get so high after a point the rest you smoke after a point is a waste..


----------



## WvMade (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea Tolerance is a BITCH!

always chaseing that first High wake n bakes the best i think


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 17, 2011)

Question, how much did the PE stretch when you flipped to 12/12? Im currently 3 weeks in veg with the PE under CFL's and the plant is still 2 inches below the screen and i plan on veggin atleast another week, i just dont want to go to long before i switch.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 17, 2011)

@ Scotty, the power kush ended up yielding just a little over 4 oz's which we are more than happy with. The buds came out covered in crystally sugary goodness and it smells like the description and it's only been curing for a little over 1 week.

A few factors that might have reduced the yield include:
1. Sending the plant into flowering too late which resulted in too many tops with not enough holes.
2. Too many tops towards the middle with not enough holes to weave them outwards with.
2. Believe it or not, 3 days without weaving created an uneven canopy without weaving made the canopy uneven and the hps hortilux bulb has now been used for 4 straight grows (2x for autoflowers and 2x for normal strains) which may need to be thrown out and replaced.

With that being said, I will be using this simple growing method first chance I get to grow again. My buddy is going to be using the 8 waterfarm system for a medical grow using only flora nova bloom for nutrients. Trying to get him to grow PE from seed, but he can just go the clone route via dispensary.

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 18, 2011)

Junya951 said:


> Question, how much did the PE stretch when you flipped to 12/12? Im currently 3 weeks in veg with the PE under CFL's and the plant is still 2 inches below the screen and i plan on veggin atleast another week, i just dont want to go to long before i switch.


 stretches to about double, maybe 2.5 from my year of experience... but that is with HID lighting.


----------



## Junya951 (Jan 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> stretches to about double, maybe 2.5 from my year of experience... but that is with HID lighting.


 ok so i still have a little longer. I still notice a decent stretch even with cfls in most plants so im thinkin 1-2 weeks should be perfect. thanks


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 18, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ Scotty, the power kush ended up yielding just a little over 4 oz's which we are more than happy with. The buds came out covered in crystally sugary goodness and it smells like the description and it's only been curing for a little over 1 week.
> 
> A few factors that might have reduced the yield include:
> 1. Sending the plant into flowering too late which resulted in too many tops with not enough holes.
> ...


look at it this way you easily paid for your whole system plus seeds with one grow.. you will get it down in a few more grows.. defintly dont wait to long to flower unless your pushing a 600 or 1000w hps ... your light needs to be able to penitrate the canopy .. and your welcome for the help


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> stretches to about double, maybe 2.5 from my year of experience... but that is with HID lighting.


agreed 2.5 sounds good


----------



## Serapis (Jan 18, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> EDITED OUT
> 
> 2. Believe it or not, 3 days without weaving created an uneven canopy without weaving made the canopy uneven and the hps hortilux bulb has now been used for 4 straight grows (2x for autoflowers and 2x for normal strains) which may need to be thrown out and replaced.


 
I just want to point something out to other readers who may get the wrong idea about that statement. Using 8 weeks as the flower cycle on average, times 12 hours a day is 672 hours. Considering it takes 3000 hours of use before you lose 5% of the lumen, people might want to think twice about tossing an expensive bulb that still has some life left. 

It's a personal call. once the bulb gets to about 90% of it's original lumen, it does drop pretty fast after that. I've included a lumen maintenance chart if anyone needs it.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just took my hortilux bulb I bought back in 2008 to get tested at my hydro shop, and it is still at 95% efficiency I have used it too veg for 7 grows which is 3,969hrs of use.

So just take that into consideration, you can get a lumen tester, I have no clue what they are called or how much they cost. Or ask your hydro shop if they have one they will gladly test it. Just be prepared to be there for 30min or so cause they have to let the bulb warm up and get to max output then they have too let it cool completely.


Another moral of the story, buy the expensive bulbs they are worth the price Hortilux bulbs fuckin rock.


----------



## two2brains (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a 600w hybrid bulb (300w mh & 300w hps in the same bulb) that i got for free as a mistake on the hydro's shipping. I'm running 600w mh in veg right now and thinking about running the hybrid the first month of flowering and then switching to 600w hps the last month. Anybody think that would affect yields?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a son t plus hps man myself.. However ive busted out some pretty nice grows with a cheap ass lowes hps bulbs also.. Also agree I've done 10+ grows with a single son t and never noticed a hurt in yeild..


----------



## T.M.B (Jan 19, 2011)

Scotty did you use the CMH through the whole Kush grow and whats your final thought of these bulbs compared to HPS,and is SLH up to bat.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 19, 2011)

T.M.B said:


> Scotty did you use the CMH through the whole Kush grow and whats your final thought of these bulbs compared to HPS,and is SLH up to bat.


Its still up in the air cause I did not have another Vanilla Kush grow with HPS to compare I did manage 14.2 oz however I have yeilded more with Hps plenty of times before... If you wanted to try CMH I would not be worried about loosing much of a yeild if any at all.. I would also not expect to gain any.. Now on to potency now Vanilla Kush won a high times cup award and it won for a reason its very strong shit.. however I did not see above avarage cystal formation then any other plant.. again it would have been nice to have a HPS grow with VK to give a real opinion... personally I dont think they are worth the cost that CMH is going for.. I have had plants look just as good with HPS and knock me on my ass the same way.,. Now the one major difrence Ive seen that I do like is CMH dose indeed run cooler then HPS other then that I would probly just stick with HPS..


----------



## T.M.B (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Scotty well i am already in bed with the cmhs i am running 2 i didnt think the price was bad about 50 $ a bulb that you can use the whole cycle it seemed like the hydro shop hps were very expensive in compare but they dont carry the cmh either and i was able to power shop online i didnt even look at any others when i was buying anyhow is it slh time?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 19, 2011)

@ Serapis and Jim
Thanks for the information regarding bulb efficiency. My hortilux bulb should be at around 3900 hours. I will tell my buddy to have it tested at the hydro shop or to just to use it once or twice more.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 20, 2011)

T.M.B said:


> Thanks Scotty well i am already in bed with the cmhs i am running 2 i didnt think the price was bad about 50 $ a bulb that you can use the whole cycle it seemed like the hydro shop hps were very expensive in compare but they dont carry the cmh either and i was able to power shop online i didnt even look at any others when i was buying anyhow is it slh time?


OK thats not bad at all.. I paid $90 for mine.. They probly came down since then..


----------



## two2brains (Jan 20, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> OK thats not bad at all.. I paid $90 for mine.. They probly came down since then..



have u ever ran dual arcs? mh/hps (300x300) in the same bulb? I have one never used it and thinking about running in the first month of flower.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 20, 2011)

two2brains said:


> have u ever ran dual arcs? mh/hps (300x300) in the same bulb? I have one never used it and thinking about running in the first month of flower.


You could run dual arc's from start to finish and have a nice yeild.. however a hps would probly yeild a touch more bud.. you could run it first month of flower for sure.. then switch to all out HPS.. the dual arc's will help with the initial stretch.. and the HPS will help pack on the weight at the end.. They are actually really nice bulbs I would buy one but I only run 400 watt systems


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey scotty

Nice furkin grow buddy!+rep.....you got me seriously thinkin about doin a scrog on my next go, my space is 70cmx110cm...... could you check out my grow in my signutare below an let me no what you think...if it would work in my space?

Im runnin a 600w dual spec sunmaster bulb with air cooled reflector in the narrow space

i was think maybe top for 4main colas then train them out in a X shape under the screen?

thanks bud peace


----------



## two2brains (Jan 24, 2011)

mythbusters -

Myth - Dual Arc bulbs can not handle digital ballast. Confirmed! bulb blew after ~3 hours.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 24, 2011)

HAHAHAHA wow that sucks man but i like the mythbusters thing hahaha


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jan 24, 2011)

two2brains said:


> mythbusters -
> 
> Myth - Dual Arc bulbs can not handle digital ballast. Confirmed! bulb blew after ~3 hours.


 Shit, that sucks man. How loud was the POP! what kind of ballast do you need for these dual arc bulbs I never even knew they made them.


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi dude have a quick question for you . In my next grow i want to use the waterfarm. I will be using 4 . Im intrested in how you change your water in the scrog ? It has been mentioned before but i cant find it. Thanks. Awsome grow to man !


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 24, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Shit, that sucks man. How loud was the POP! what kind of ballast do you need for these dual arc bulbs I never even knew they made them.


Non digital ballast or standard core and coil



rollajoint said:


> Hi dude have a quick question for you . In my next grow i want to use the waterfarm. I will be using 4 . Im intrested in how you change your water in the scrog ? It has been mentioned before but i cant find it. Thanks. Awsome grow to man !


point the blue level tube down and gravity dose the rest


----------



## Raylan (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Scotty,
Been following your thread for a few weeks now and I've finally got my grow up and going. I've kept it as close to yours as possible with a few exceptions. I'm using a 24x48x72 grow tent with a 400W Lumatek Digital ballast and a enhanced HPS bulb. I've got a 250cfm fan blowing cool air into the bottom, and will soon have another pulling air from the top into a carbon filter. 
Instead of the waterfarms, I'm using 2 CocoGrowers which seem to be the exact same thing as the Waterfarms except its circular. I ordered a Pineapple Express fem seed and germinated in a napkin for a day or so til the taproot was about 1/2" long, then placed in the hydroton. That was 3 days ago...Now the plant has grew a good 1" and started to created its first set of true leaves, but the other two leaves are drooping terribly under the plant. I was wondering if you could remember if this occurred for you as well? If not, then any ideas what the problem could be? The temperature in the tent is usually around 85 or so, with 30% humidity. My tap water is 50 ppm and the PH is 6.4. In the other cocogrower unit I have a free seed which is Skunk #1 and instead of placing it directly in the hydroton I sprouted it in a peat pellet seed starter. The PE and Skunk #1 were germinated and planted in the CocoGrowers at the same time, yet the Skunk #1 looks to be doing way better than the PE, which is not what I was looking for...The PE is my baby haha. I took a few pictures, but don't expect them to help much as its terribly hard to take a picture of the plants using my laptops webcam, especially with the HPS light. I posted a lot of pictures so hopefully you can discern something from them.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey bud 30% humidity is low for seedlings you want to be hittin the high end of 40-60% for germ an veg.... you'd get away with it in flower 30-40%
Dont get me wrong you'l still grow some bud but you'l yield better if conditions are ideal

hope this helps

peace


----------



## Raylan (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, any idea why my humidity is so low? Figured with all that water flowing around in a pretty hot environment humidity wouldn't be an issue. Also, that just concerns yields correct? That's not the reasoning for my PE to look in somewhat bad health?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 25, 2011)

Raylan said:


> Thanks for the tip, any idea why my humidity is so low? Figured with all that water flowing around in a pretty hot environment humidity wouldn't be an issue. Also, that just concerns yields correct? That's not the reasoning for my PE to look in somewhat bad health?


It could be the prob mate but im not 100% and it wont just affect yield it'l effect growth and leaf size to..... it could be your extracts suckin out alot of the humidity in the air an with the heat its dryin up quick.....i had the same prob with my grow at 1st...all you need to do is stick a bucket in there half full with water with a small towel hangin out with a desk fan blowin on it, but if you allready got a fan blowin about you may not need another......when i did this its raised my humidity from like the 25-35% upto 45-60% so worked well

hope this helps good luck

peace


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 25, 2011)

ph is a bit high for a hydroponic setup like this man you should be down around 5.8 or so, also if you are talking about the cotelydons drooping that happens naturally its ok, they are the nutrients for the plant at this young age. If your talking about the first set of true leaves then it may be the fact that your ph is high or it may be your humidity or both. Humidity is low though for seedlings. I like to stay around 40-50% all the time.

more than one way to skin a cat but i hope this helps



Raylan said:


> Hey Scotty,
> Been following your thread for a few weeks now and I've finally got my grow up and going. I've kept it as close to yours as possible with a few exceptions. I'm using a 24x48x72 grow tent with a 400W Lumatek Digital ballast and a enhanced HPS bulb. I've got a 250cfm fan blowing cool air into the bottom, and will soon have another pulling air from the top into a carbon filter.
> Instead of the waterfarms, I'm using 2 CocoGrowers which seem to be the exact same thing as the Waterfarms except its circular. I ordered a Pineapple Express fem seed and germinated in a napkin for a day or so til the taproot was about 1/2" long, then placed in the hydroton. That was 3 days ago...Now the plant has grew a good 1" and started to created its first set of true leaves, but the other two leaves are drooping terribly under the plant. I was wondering if you could remember if this occurred for you as well? If not, then any ideas what the problem could be? The temperature in the tent is usually around 85 or so, with 30% humidity. My tap water is 50 ppm and the PH is 6.4. In the other cocogrower unit I have a free seed which is Skunk #1 and instead of placing it directly in the hydroton I sprouted it in a peat pellet seed starter. The PE and Skunk #1 were germinated and planted in the CocoGrowers at the same time, yet the Skunk #1 looks to be doing way better than the PE, which is not what I was looking for...The PE is my baby haha. I took a few pictures, but don't expect them to help much as its terribly hard to take a picture of the plants using my laptops webcam, especially with the HPS light. I posted a lot of pictures so hopefully you can discern something from them.
> View attachment 1401453View attachment 1401458View attachment 1401459View attachment 1401460View attachment 1401461View attachment 1401462View attachment 1401463


----------



## Raylan (Jan 26, 2011)

I've gotten the humidity up to 50% with the temperature at 80. I'm running my HPS at 50% power at a distance of 2 and 1/2 feet from the plants, is this close enough/enough light? I don't want too much stretch in them as I plan to scrog and I'm limited in height. I've also adjusted the PH down to 6.0. She's looking a little better with each day. The cotyledons are the ones that are drooping, but the true leaves are growing and look fine as of now. Sorry for hijacking your thread Scotty, but you were the reason I attempted a hydro grow so I took a shot here for help.
Grow journal going here if anyone wants to follow:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/403330-g13-pineapple-express-ufo-skunk.html


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 26, 2011)

Raylan said:


> I've gotten the humidity up to 50% with the temperature at 80. I'm running my HPS at 50% power at a distance of 2 and 1/2 feet from the plants, is this close enough/enough light? I don't want too much stretch in them as I plan to scrog and I'm limited in height. I've also adjusted the PH down to 6.0. She's looking a little better with each day. The cotyledons are the ones that are drooping, but the true leaves are growing and look fine as of now. Sorry for hijacking your thread Scotty, but you were the reason I attempted a hydro grow so I took a shot here for help.
> Grow journal going here if anyone wants to follow:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/403330-g13-pineapple-express-ufo-skunk.html


Nothing is wrong with humidity, MJ seedlings can grow just fine in low humidity.. curling preleaves are normal.. PH is fine.. your tap water is good @50ppm you have nothing to worry about yet..


----------



## Raylan (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright man, thanks, sounds very encouraging.
And it's fine to start in on the nutes @ 10 days? And when I do so my water should be @ 300ppm? If I plan on using ONLY Flora Nova bloom, how often should I change the water? 
As of right now I'm changing it once every 2 days. The PH usually starts to run up a little after the first day, but I believe some of that is the residual shit from the hydroton. I rinsed the crap out of it but the past two times I changed the water I could tell it was contaminating it a little bit. Also, when its time to start the scrog screen do you mind if I ask for a few pointers? 
Thanks again to everyone for all the advice/help.


----------



## frogster (Jan 26, 2011)

Raylen, My clones grew fine at 25-30% humidity,don't "sweat" it.. I was worried also... but if you can lower your temps down a bit to get to that 50% mark, why not.... I eventually bought a humidifier and its all good... Specific strains may not like the lower levels though.... Looking good, you will be a proud parent of some fine bushy plants soon... So fun to watch them grow... heres a link to a little info about transpiration and respiration, enjoy : https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/388616-little-plant-primer-newbs.html


----------



## Raylan (Jan 26, 2011)

I can keep the humidity at 40% with the temperature at 89 and the light is at 100% power. This is with nothing more than an oscillating fan blowing around the tent. I have a 4" duct running into the bottom that is fed by a 250cfm fan that pulls cooler air from the crawl space below my stairs. When I run that fan the temperature will drop to around 80 but then I have problems with humidity as the zipper for my grow tent broke off after a few days of using it and I'm guessing all the airflow leaving the front of the tent is taking the humidity with it? I plan on getting a humidifier when I get paid next week, but until then I'm trying to keep all the environmental aspects that I can control ideal.


----------



## Raylan (Jan 26, 2011)

And thanks for the link, very useful information. I noticed that article suggests that a 24 hour veg cycle is less beneficial, however I've read a few articles by established botanists/horticulturists and they claimed that it was better to do a 24 hour veg as most of the growth during the dark period was stretch, and the end result of a 24 hour light cycle for veg was a 33% increase in growth. Anyone here use 24 hour veg?


----------



## two2brains (Jan 27, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Shit, that sucks man. How loud was the POP! what kind of ballast do you need for these dual arc bulbs I never even knew they made them.



It it didnt really pop at least that i heard anyways... I just came back a few hours later and it was off. It did turn 80% of glass white though so something melted in there lol

The hydro store is awesome though as the lights under warranty still and they are going to give me a store credit for the price of the light since i already have hps and mh lights...

Another question for scotty or somebody else... Did you start 12/12 as soon the plant hits the screen? My G13 blueberry gum is starting to grow rapidly and should be 12" soon... My screen will be approx 34"W x 18"D


----------



## Serapis (Jan 27, 2011)

I see a lot of the same questions being asked over and over, so I'm going to attempt to address one or two of them.

*WEAVING: *It is rare that you will "weave" your plants into the screen. After you have some experience working a scrog, you may use that technique to hold a straggler in place, or help a weaker stem support a bigger bud. To weave means to incorporate into the screen. That is done by running a stem under and over the netting. For the most part, you do not want to do this. Should you need to move that branch later, good luck. The technique utilizes a method that is VERY easy to understand, however it does indeed take a little practice to make the most of your scrog.

The proper technique involves training the growth tips. When a top comes up through the screen, allow it to grow a couple of inches, then pull it back down under the screen and stretch it away from the plant's base to the next spot on the screen. I usually try to stretch my tops out by 2 or 3 squares per scrog session. If the top won't reach, I leave it alone until the following day, when it is a bit longer and can reach to the next spot.

By doing this, we are forcing the plant growth to go horizontal. EVERY node below the screen will receive auxin, a hormone that will cause branching. Every one of those nodes below will start branching out and then up, striving for light. What I do is top my plants before they even go into the tent. My goal is 4 strong tops. I generally leave 3-4 nodes of the plant when i top, so each one of those lower nodes will develop into a thick branch, able to support a smaller network of branches that will grow from it.

I like to work my tops out in the pattern of an "X" The 4 main tops get stretched out into the "X" pattern, and any branches off of the main branches, will be trained to fill in the middles. This is the easiest pattern to follow. I've seen people use a box pattern and a circle. The choice is yours.

*When to Flower?: *Deciding when to flower is a personal choice. No one can tell you that you need to begin flowering on a set calendar. However, we all strive for that 'perfect' window to flip our lights. When scrogging, we have a concern or two as to when that time comes. I've seen several misconceptions on this topic. Number one, do not wait until your screen is full before flipping the lights to the flower cycle. Why?, you ask, because, once you start flowering, the plant is going to go into stretch mode. The top few nodes are really going to stretch apart and prepare themselves of handling the weight of a cola.

The new growth that accompanies the stretch will have nowhere to go if you have already filled out the screen. As I said, I work my mains into an "X" pattern. The secondary branches that come from those branches are encouraged to stretch to the ends of the screen and fill in the empty portions on the edges. The branches that come later in the plant's life will be used to fill the middles, that are closer to the main branches. 

The trick to timing the light cycle is to know your strain. In order to find the sweet spot, you have to know how much more growth the plants are capable of. Once you have filled the corners of your screen and have about 80% of the middles filled in, flip your lights. At this point, you'll continue to work the scrog and train the plants for about ten more days, until the screen is nearly full, at which point you can take a break from working the top, and get below the screen and start removing any growth that will not be receiving light. A well done scrog will not be getting any light below the canopy.

*PRUNING: *If you are one of the ones that refuse to remove a leave or cut off a perfectly good branch, scrogging may not be for you. In order to get a head start on branching, many growers that utilize a scrog will top their plants. They may also FIM or LST them. Controlling the growth and pace of the plant is essential when growing in a scrog. Growers will have to prune tops to encourage branching, and the amount of fan leaves that are removed is nothing short of a harvest in itself.

I have spent over an hour at a time, cleaning up under the canopy and while doing so, routinely fill 1-2 plastic Wal*mart bags with leaves. I try to tuck huge fan leaves that are shading other tops at the screen, back into the netting. If they refuse to cooperate and insist on blocking a site, I pluck the leaf. I have no aversions to taking off fan leaves. If you are scrog growing, you have to be able to remove leaves and feel good about it. You are not going to decrease your harvest. If anything, growing on a scrog increases it by four fold.

I didn't intend to write a novel, just wanted to cover a few topics that I see being discussed the most.


----------



## Raylan (Jan 27, 2011)

Very informative, thanks man.


----------



## TweedleD (Jan 28, 2011)

Very good post Serapis! +Rep!
Quite kool that i naturally did all those things because i thought it was logical! 

Hopefully you guys can help me out!
Ive got a 600w grow on the go, and im having troubles with my 2 waterfarms.
Both plants are showing some kind of leaf tip burn...
Can you guys pop over and have a little look, see what you think it could be?
Peace!

Link below!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Jan 28, 2011)

@ Serapis, very informative post. I would rep you again if I could. LOL. Thanks.


----------



## Serapis (Jan 28, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @ Serapis, very informative post. I would rep you again if I could. LOL. Thanks.


LOL, thanks dude


----------



## gravity360 (Feb 1, 2011)

This may be a bit late, but I handle this strain myself and the odor from it was a extremely strong smell of what I can only describe as warm pineapple with a bit of skunk behind it. This is a keeper.

Oh and also that I will be adding my DP Strawberry cough up next. I've already got them going, their 2 weeks into veg standing about 4 inches. I need to hurry and get my screen together so I can use it on one. I'm hoping for 2 fems so I can keep a mother. I've heard nothing but good medical reviews about this strain, so we shall see how it goes. Oh and btw.. it's rather odd but are SC's suppose to be an indica dominate strain or did I just happen to get that pheno?


----------



## Serapis (Feb 1, 2011)

DP SC is 80% Indica, according to the KGB Bud strain directory. 

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/strawberrycough.html


----------



## gravity360 (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW, almost forgot here's the pictures of the PE that finished a few months back.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 1, 2011)

*Welcome to da family!:

*Today is a very exciting day for me. Just as I am about to give up on both seeds, I notice a slight bump on the surface of the Pineapple Express pellet. I gently moved the peat aside and waiting there for my view, was a baby cotyledon leaf. A tear nearly escaped my arid ducts, as I danced around with glee. This had to have been the longest germination session ever; At least it felt like it. I have included a picture of this momentous occasion and I hope that all of you will help me celebrate, with a lift of your piece and a light from your Bic.

*Here is to lady Pineapple, may she always express my desires...*


----------



## gravity360 (Feb 1, 2011)

A trick I used to ensure good germination rates is to soak the seeds in a cup of distilled ph balanced water and keep it at room temperature for 24 to 36 hours. You should see a slight crack in the seed and some white, the second you can clearly make that out, then drop them into your pellets. Promise, you'll have more luck with them. You could also drop them into moist paper towels which is the method that i use, after 1 inch then into the dirt they go.

EDIT: Almost forgot, keep it in the dark! Roots don't care for light as everyone already knows.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 1, 2011)

Always appreciate tips. In fact, I was thinking of a variation of the shot glass and distilled water method. I'm going to use one of the small zipper bags that a UFO Freebie comes in, add some water, drop in a seed and close it up. Once it cracks, a pipette dropper can be used to suck the seed and water out all at once, and the seed can then be inserted into whatever medium you are going to use. I had to cut the tip off the end of one of my pipettes, but it works and it is gentle to the root.



gravity360 said:


> A trick I used to ensure good germination rates is to soak the seeds in a cup of distilled ph balanced water and keep it at room temperature for 24 to 36 hours. You should see a slight crack in the seed and some white, the second you can clearly make that out, then drop them into your pellets. Promise, you'll have more luck with them. You could also drop them into moist paper towels which is the method that i use, after 1 inch then into the dirt they go.
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot, keep it in the dark! Roots don't care for light as everyone already knows.


----------



## gravity360 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well don't suck the seed out of the shell, you want to leave it in there. That hard coating protects it while the root tip forms and becomes a more solid mass. BUT BEWARE if you leave them soaking to long they will rot and be worthless. Now if the seed doesn't sink after the first 5 hours, I recommend dipping the seed down into the water with your fingers. Sometimes small bubbles stick to the surface of the seed and will keep it floating. Another trick could be to add a extremely mild soap. This will cause the water to actually be "wetter" and you can avoid the problem with the bubbles, but like i said it has to be a mild soap (preferably organic and non scented.)


----------



## Serapis (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL... Sorry if I wasn't clear. I wasn't saying you suck the embryo out of the seed husk. I was saying remove the entire seed and the water with a dropper. I've done it before and it works great. I use a plastic pipette dropper that has had to small tip removed. It makes handling the cracked seed safe and easy.



gravity360 said:


> Well don't suck the seed out of the shell, you want to leave it in there. That hard coating protects it while the root tip forms and becomes a more solid mass. BUT BEWARE if you leave them soaking to long they will rot and be worthless. Now if the seed doesn't sink after the first 5 hours, I recommend dipping the seed down into the water with your fingers. Sometimes small bubbles stick to the surface of the seed and will keep it floating. Another trick could be to add a extremely mild soap. This will cause the water to actually be "wetter" and you can avoid the problem with the bubbles, but like i said it has to be a mild soap (preferably organic and non scented.)


----------



## Benjammin'29201 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello all. I've never posted but have been following this thread for quite a few months and was sold on the waterfarm. Could someone post a link for a good lucas formula for dummies or just quickly summarize a nute schedule for how y'all use the FloraNovaBloom only? Thanks in advance.


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 3, 2011)

start at the begining Scotty explains it very well and the FNB has been working great for me nothing but healthy plant. Also remember what he said less is more lots of peeps over nute.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Benjammin and welcome to RIU. 

There is a portion of this very thread that deals with that same subject. Consider it a buried treasure. If you dig in and read, you'll find a lot of gold in here, including how to know when and how much to feed. Happy reading!!


----------



## Serapis (Feb 3, 2011)

T.M.B said:


> start at the begining Scotty explains it very well and the FNB has been working great for me nothing but healthy plant. Also remember what he said less is more lots of peeps over nute.


Whenever giving advice to fellow growers, pitching caution is always wise; however, in my opinion, the purpose of growing hydro is to push our plants to their top potential. You can't force a plant to take in more nutrients than it needs, but we can keep a close eye on the plant and learn to spot when she is asking for more food. If you are constantly bringing ppm up to say, 900, and the next morning the water has decreased and ppms are reading 700, that is your plant saying.... 'Feed ME'. So you would increase the ppm to say, 1100, and keep an eye on how the plant responds. If she looks healthy and the ppms drop again, bump it up to 1300 ppm.

The point is, yes, be careful, but also learn to recognize an area of opportunity that the plant is offering. Do not be afraid to bump up your nute levels if called for. There is no set schedule, or a specific number of doses to apply each day. It is totally up to the plant. Learning to recognize when to increase or decrease the amount of nutrients is essential if one wishes to get the maximum potential out of their garden.

For example, when reading along with Scotty's journal, notice that he posts the PH and ppm information throughout the grow. You'll notice that in early flowering, the plant was probably going through nutrients like they were out of style. A ppm of 1600 or so would not be unreasonable at that point. If anyone is reading this and still uncertain or cloudy about recognizing when to increase or decrease food, I would suggest going back through Scotty's work and paying attention to what cycle the plant is in, and what Scotty is feeding it, just as a general guide.

Happy Growing


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread is still hot so I am going to post this question here.

What do you guys think about this paint mixer attachment from lowes for making bubble hash, it looks good I may have to pull it out every now and then to make sure the leafs aren't clumping all up. But I think it would work I have never made hash before but that fucker looks like it will agitate good enough. 

It attaches to a drill so it will be perfect for me.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_160975-995-34355_0__?productId=3087677&Ntt=paint+mixer&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dpaint%2Bmixer

View attachment 1420985


----------



## Serapis (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally believe you'd be better off with a blade that will move around some stuff and won't clog....

View attachment 1421054


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Feb 3, 2011)

They dont have any of those at lowes and I cant find any good ones on ebay.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 3, 2011)

HAHA i just made some bubble hash with the Vanilla Kush and turned it into canna butter.. I use a paint mixer from lowes as well but it has a blue plastic agitator it has 4 paddles on it works awsome... Here I just found it online for $2 I paid like $20 for it ! all well worth every penny.. its called the Warner 10330 Hurricane a name like that you know its the shit..

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=Paint+mixer&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&prmd=ivns&resnum=1&biw=1345&bih=557&wrapid=tlif129678695028610&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=14167436973121683993&ei=BGZLTa7JG8Gp8AbpptnbDg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAA#


----------



## Serapis (Feb 3, 2011)

View attachment 1421856






http://www.thehardwarecity.com/products/341-Drywall-Mudslinger/1931872

I found this at the same location. ​


----------



## WakethBaketh (Feb 3, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> HAHA i just made some bubble hash with the Vanilla Kush and turned it into canna butter.. I use a paint mixer from lowes as well but it has a blue plastic agitator it has 4 paddles on it works awsome... Here I just found it online for $2 I paid like $20 for it ! all well worth every penny.. its called the Warner 10330 Hurricane a name like that you know its the shit..
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=Paint+mixer&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&prmd=ivns&resnum=1&biw=1345&bih=557&wrapid=tlif129678695028610&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=14167436973121683993&ei=BGZLTa7JG8Gp8AbpptnbDg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAA#


What was the final weight of the vanilla kush?


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 4, 2011)

Serepis i agree you have to follow the intake and adjust but as I have found by following advice from people that have been doing hydro for many of years and not a first timer like you. These guys never go over a EC of 1.4 and grow trees yielding 50 to 76 oz.s a plant the part they stress is caring for the roots and the end product flavor. I dont care how much you give your plants more power to ya but in hydro 1 day of over juicing your plants can set you back instead of moving forward, all i am trying to say is up with caution in these farms when they fill with roots i think your lucky if you have a gallon of water in them. That said I know it takes all other variables as well like res temp room temp humidity and proper lighting.good luck


----------



## Serapis (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry dude, I'm calling you out on this. First off, I add a single gallon of water to my farms daily right now, and that is when the level meter is showing half full, so I know for a FACT that the reservoirs are holding more than a gallon. Secondly, it is common knowledge amongst the hydro growers I have read from that when a plant continually takes in more nutrients than water, causing your ppms to drop, that the plant can easily utilize more nutrients. I can't 'force' a plant to take in more nutrients or water than it can use. I'm following Scotty's grow, not your advice. 

You keep on listening to those guys that grow 5 pound trees (I call bullshit by the way) and I'll listen to Scotty and others that HAVE ACTUALLY posted pictures and results in the forums, rather than just talk, thank you very much. I may be a first time Hydro grower, but I have plant sense and common sense and a good guide to boot. I seriously doubt you know people growing 5 lb trees.... That figure is outrageous considering that top strains outdoors produce about 2-3 lbs a plant.

Once again you are making some outrageous claims that I just find impossible to believe. Based on that, I can't take anything you are saying for any type of value.

I can say that following Scotty's grow and advice on feeding and ppm adjustments, that my plants are doing great. Pic attached to prove it. Do they look burnt at all to you? Do you see any signs of toxicity? I have been running nearly 1600 ppm for more than a week now....

I rest my case... I know how to adjust ppms thank ya very much and I stand by my earlier post.

and btw, it doesn't matter if the res is holding a gal or two gals..... ppms are ppms..... 1600 ppm in one gal of water is the same as 1600 ppm in two gal of water. As long as the plant continues to burn through nutrients like she is, there is no danger of overfeeding her. In her current cycle, she is flowering over 55 tops, her PH is 5.4 and her ppms are usually in the 1400's when I check in the morning, down from 1600. That is an indicator that 1700 is probably her ideal, but I don't take her over 1600 simply as a precaution.



T.M.B said:


> Serepis i agree you have to follow the intake and adjust but as I have found by following advice from people that have been doing hydro for many of years and not a first timer like you. These guys never go over a EC of 1.4 and grow trees yielding 50 to 76 oz.s a plant the part they stress is caring for the roots and the end product flavor. I dont care how much you give your plants more power to ya but in hydro 1 day of over juicing your plants can set you back instead of moving forward, all i am trying to say is up with caution in these farms when they fill with roots i think your lucky if you have a gallon of water in them. That said I know it takes all other variables as well like res temp room temp humidity and proper lighting.good luck


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol 5 pounds =D thats a legendary 25 foot sativa? rofl copter...... 5 pounds indoors 1 plant? thats insane


----------



## Serapis (Feb 4, 2011)

WvMade said:


> Lol 5 pounds =D thats a legendary 25 foot sativa? rofl copter...... 5 pounds indoors 1 plant? thats insane


Nah, it ain't insane, it's just BS....


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea thats what i was sayin....


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 4, 2011)

oh really google Heath Robinson and start researching he has created numerous grow systems and yes he has grown a single plant that has produced 76 oz.s dry with journals to prove. I dont care to have a pissing match but before you claim bullshit and know all read up a little more. I also agree and said you have to read what the res tells you but with care in hydro a day of to much nutes will set you back. So after you read up on Heath Robinson go ahead and you tell him bs and he dont know what hes doing. I never claim to know all but I have been researching many grower who do so believe what you want you seem to know everything already what a pitty.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm ending your pissing match right here... I don't care who Heath Robinson is. You made it sound like you have contacts that are growing that kind of yield on a regular basis, and I called BS based on that. Is it possible one man, was able to produce a plant once in his life that yielded 76 oz? yes, sure it is.... is he doing it all the time? Hell no, or his name would be a legend and we would all already know who he is.

Back to the topic at hand, The post that you tossed all your doubt and piss on was simply reiterating what Scotty has written in his journal, this very thread.... I didn't see you debating Scotty or calling him out on his advice or ppm counts.... do you have a hard on for me? lol


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea dude thats from 2 plants 30.6 oz + 43.8 and its a vertical grow its on RIU

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x-2.html


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 4, 2011)

no that is not correct Scotty himself said less is more early in his thread it seems you have a hard on for everything I post. I totally agree on giving a plant what it needs and how in the fuck do you read into I have personal contacts doing it,and yes Heath Robinson is pretty famous in the grow comunity as much as your on your pc I would think you would know that but I forgot you know everything.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 4, 2011)

You just don't quit, do you? I don't know everything.... You show me a damn pot tree with 76 ounces and I'll kiss your ass AND I'll apologize. This is the third time you have drug me into a pissing contest with you and everytime it begins the same way, I share a tip or explain a process and you come along and tell me I don't know shit, yada yada yada.... I do know shit. I know what i have personally done myself. I know that my plant loves 1600 ppm nutrient mix, whether you like it or not.

POST #103 in this VERY thread, Scotty posts that his ppm are around 850-950 and he plans on bumping them up another 300 ppm on the next res change, FOLLOWED by another 200-300 bump after that, depending on what the plants tell him they need. I have read through this thread 20 times... at least.... I know what is in it. I'm growing it....

I stand behind my earlier posts stating that the plant will tell you what it needs if you know how to listen. 1600 ppm for my plants is not over-juicing as you stated. Every morning, the ppms have dropped, not gone done as the water was used up. What does that tell you? I have yet to spot a single burned tip on any of my leaves..... what does that tell you?

Rather than rely on what some researcher has stated, why not rely on yourself and what you have learned on your own? You claim I know it all, and that is BS. If I did, I wouldn't spend as much time reading through here as i do. You could say the same thing for yourself, because you think you know it all, or you wouldn't be involved in this conversation with me.

Go back and read post #103 and go from there..... I'll accept your apology or silence at that time...

I'm simply stating that when water goes down and ppm go down, you need to increase the nutrients. If the water goes down and ppm go up, you need to add more water only and reduce the ppm. That is the whole point of doing hydroponics, accelerated growth. With that accelerated growth comes bigger demands from the plant.

It is common sense...

post #130, ppm at 1500
post #147, ppm at 1600

comments T.M.B.?

Are you still going to tell me I don't know what I'm talking about? Are you going to deny Scotty's results?



T.M.B said:


> no that is not correct Scotty himself said less is more early in his thread it seems you have a hard on for everything I post. I totally agree on giving a plant what it needs and how in the fuck do you read into I have personal contacts doing it,and yes Heath Robinson is pretty famous in the grow comunity as much as your on your pc I would think you would know that but I forgot you know everything.


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 4, 2011)

yes I agree it is over you read post #13 how many times must I say I agree follow you meter. I never said you are over nuting you plants and you still keep saying it over and over,and I dont post pics out of respect for my wifes wishes I am married with children and could care less about your grow. I have much respect for Scotty and I dont understand your feelings that I should argue with him. This all started when I posted to be carefull with nutes sometimes less is more and you jumped in grow up dude or get a hug from someone you take things way overboard.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 4, 2011)

read post #560 dude.... you call me a first time grower, you state you don't care what I'm giving my plants, but over juicing them will hurt them in long run, etc.....

I'm not saying you should argue with Scotty at all.... I'm simply saying, where was your speech about being careful then? Where was your challenge to his nute level? My point is, this is the third time you have started pissing with me in these forums, all very similar back and forth bs.... Go read my original post that caused you concern and gave you the feeling that a warning about over nuting was due..  That post stands true, still....

I'm still waiting to see that 76 ounce tree.....



T.M.B said:


> yes I agree it is over you read post #13 how many times must I say I agree follow you meter. I never said you are over nuting you plants and you still keep saying it over and over,and I dont post pics out of respect for my wifes wishes I am married with children and could care less about your grow. I have much respect for Scotty and I dont understand your feelings that I should argue with him. This all started when I posted to be carefull with nutes sometimes less is more and you jumped in grow up dude or get a hug from someone you take things way overboard.


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 4, 2011)

again your freaking nuts I said first time with hydro,you seem to have selective reading. You know I get along with people very well I have lots of friends but I am telling you I would punch you in the face if you were here now, when have I ever said you were over juicing your plants. I have never made any comments on how you care for your plants you are fucking nuts.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 4, 2011)

The parts in red below I found to be offensive. I read them as directed to me, because you quoted me in your message and then used the word "YOU". You posted this in response to my tip on reading ppm and knowing when to adjust. I understood perfectly well what you said.....

Show me the 76 ounce tree and I'll apologize, otherwise, your just being an ass now.... 



T.M.B said:


> Serepis i agree you have to follow the intake and adjust but as I have found by following advice from people that have been doing hydro for many of years and not a first timer like you. These guys never go over a EC of 1.4 and grow trees yielding 50 to 76 oz.s a plant the part they stress is caring for the roots and the end product flavor. I dont care how much you give your plants more power to ya but in hydro 1 day of over juicing your plants can set you back instead of moving forward, all i am trying to say is up with caution in these farms when they fill with roots i think your lucky if you have a gallon of water in them. That said I know it takes all other variables as well like res temp room temp humidity and proper lighting.good luck


----------



## T.M.B (Feb 4, 2011)

If that offended you I appologize man your kidding me right, how on earth can you be so offended you give hydro advice like you have been doing it forever all I tried to state was their are people having incredible results without pushing ppms being said nutes are only a part of a healthy grow you need all the other variables as well ok?


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2011)

I think a common mistake people do make is overfeeding when it comes to hydro. your plant will only take so much...you have to be careful because too much can ruin your crop quickly unlike soil, which is more forgiving...everyplant is different in the amount of nutes it can take...I found PE to be a real taker of nutes whilst White Widow is not...If you are new to hydro start out small and slowly increase paying special attention to your plant...have seen to many guys try to push to the limit and have no clue what a gradual build up is....now with that being said why do hydro if you are not going to push that bitch to her limit...in a sense both of you are right ( always do what works for you while remembering to always keep an open mind to learning)...Now lets all smoke one and play nice..we are here to learn from each other...Scotty convinced me to only use a waterfarm (Phuck You "Rubbermaid" )


----------



## Serapis (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL, he convinced me too. Though I now need something to hold over successful cuttings that have rooted...


----------



## Benjammin'29201 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the nute advice guys. I just wanted to get it right. I initially read the entire thread (and have been for a while now) but I just needed as much info as possible. I have been inspired by all I have seen on here and was a little wary the speed that hydro grows move at.. Its a lot in a small period of time, so inexperienced guys like me are lucky that we have you guy's brains to pick. Thank you.


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2011)

Serapis said:


> LOL, he convinced me too. Though I now need something to hold over successful cuttings that have rooted...


lol...thats a nice problem to have...I thought about using a aerogarden for that very reason.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 7, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> All done other then all the lower secondary branching.. 30 main colas in all.. 3rd picture is whats left wich will go towards the bubble hash


Nice journal man, very helpful and answered a few of my questions about PE. Mine is finishing super fast too.


----------



## woodpusha (Feb 9, 2011)

*@scottyballs

Could you explain your cmh bulb a little more? I actually made a thread about it, but no one has given me any answers. How do you induce the flowering stage with a bulb you use for the whole grow?*


----------



## woodpusha (Feb 9, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I see a lot of the same questions being asked over and over, so I'm going to attempt to address one or two of them.
> 
> *WEAVING: *It is rare that you will "weave" your plants into the screen. After you have some experience working a scrog, you may use that technique to hold a straggler in place, or help a weaker stem support a bigger bud. To weave means to incorporate into the screen. That is done by running a stem under and over the netting. For the most part, you do not want to do this. Should you need to move that branch later, good luck. The technique utilizes a method that is VERY easy to understand, however it does indeed take a little practice to make the most of your scrog.
> 
> ...



*Now for the X technique, isn't it possible for one node to over lap another and prevent it from growing? Wouldn't it be better to just stretch the branches out straight? Ive never done scrog, just asking because I just cant see the benefit of overlaying two branches.*


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he means to take one of the four (remember...topped) and go out diagnoally with it...then repeat with the others in turn. There would be no overlap. For a visual --take 4 pieces of string...put a weight on one end of all four. Take the other ends and go out diagnoaly. At least, that's what I picture it as.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 9, 2011)

Silent Running said:


> I'm pretty sure he means to take one of the four (remember...topped) and go out diagnoally with it...then repeat with the others in turn. There would be no overlap. For a visual --take 4 pieces of string...put a weight on one end of all four. Take the other ends and go out diagnoaly. At least, that's what I picture it as.


Thank you.....


----------



## londonfog (Feb 9, 2011)

lol I was trying to figure out how to explain that one...lol


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 9, 2011)

woodpusha said:


> *@scottyballs
> 
> Could you explain your cmh bulb a little more? I actually made a thread about it, but no one has given me any answers. How do you induce the flowering stage with a bulb you use for the whole grow?*


The same way you would with any other bulbe 12/12 light cycle



Silent Running said:


> I'm pretty sure he means to take one of the four (remember...topped) and go out diagnoally with it...then repeat with the others in turn. There would be no overlap. For a visual --take 4 pieces of string...put a weight on one end of all four. Take the other ends and go out diagnoaly. At least, that's what I picture it as.


Hey you where you been? glad you understood his question cause I had no idea what he was trying ask lol..


----------



## woodpusha (Feb 9, 2011)

*hahaha omg thanks a lot guys. And thanks for the cmh help also. *


----------



## woodpusha (Feb 9, 2011)

*I was imagining with the 4 branches it would make 2 "x" so each would over lay. Glad somebody could understand where I was coming from.*


----------



## Serapis (Feb 9, 2011)

woodpusha said:


> *I was imagining with the 4 branches it would make 2 "x" so each would over lay. Glad somebody could understand where I was coming from.*


It's all good.... I'm going back to my English 401 professor and asking if I can get in 16 more weeks, as I need to work on writing clearer. He told me just pretend you are talking to 12 years olds....

I told him that wouldn't do any good, because the site is full of 10 year olds.... ;p


LOL



but seriously folks....


it's all good dude.... 


We had to have someone to laugh at...






j/k


I kid


----------



## woodpusha (Feb 9, 2011)

*@serapis 

I think you explain very well. I feel like probably 90% of this site hasnt actually done an actual grow. So being confused on something you've never even attempted is easy to do. I agree with your teacher tho, treat us all like 12 year olds. lol. 

Is there a specific size your scrog screen should be depending on the wattage of the light? I plan on copying this grow to a tee, except I want to use a 600watter cmh bulb.*


----------



## TweedleD (Feb 10, 2011)

Easy SCOTTY! 
Wow this thread keeps going and i am using it like a bible right now!

I do have a few questions hopefully someone can answer. Unfortunately i cant read for too long without getting some serious eye pains so i am limited to how much i can read through in a sitting.

First off, i remember you said you do not use an air *stone* as the water is oxygenated enough from the constant flow over the hydroton.
Have you tried a grow with one in?
Reason im asking i linked some people from another forum,uk based, and they all seemed to think it was necessary to have one in, but yet none of them have used a waterfarm (from what i can tell).

My growth has been somewhat slow compared to yours.
I dont know, my counting has gone all fucked up to the point where im not really too sure when i actually started and how long theyve been growing.
I think it has been 3 weeks...maybe 4...or 5... : /....Can't really remember..

Well, anyway, i have a PE and a Blue Widow in waterfarms, and it seems like in pure height it is winning over the PE, but i know from growing these two strains in soil before that the PE ends up having more nodes.
Oh, and for a comparison i also have a PE in soil, which seems to have gone through a phase of looking like it needed Mg, and maybe still does.

The PE is @ 600ppm 0.5 / 6.3pH
Blue Widow @ 650 ppm 0.5 / 6.3pH

Seems like i cant get my pH to stay down, its been a right battle! I think some of the acid turns to talk which dries on areas of the hydroton.

I need to addback 2 litres to both my ladies, and i was wondering what PPM you all reckon i should be @ judging from your experiences.

All help is greatly appreciated!

Peace! 

Oh...link below


----------



## Benjammin'29201 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any suggestions for something to cover the intake with? I tried some thin panty hose but it blocked WAY to much air from my wind tunnel. I've heard squirrell cage is good because airflow is far more important than filtering the intake.. Help someone?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 11, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Easy SCOTTY!
> Wow this thread keeps going and i am using it like a bible right now!
> 
> I do have a few questions hopefully someone can answer. Unfortunately i cant read for too long without getting some serious eye pains so i am limited to how much i can read through in a sitting.
> ...


I need more info on your grow have a picture? I cant say for sure where your at in your grow.. Yes Ive tried air tubes, stones.. never did they make any difrence what so ever .. your Ph is fine dont worry about it..

I looked through your thread but for some reason I dont see any pics..


----------



## TweedleD (Feb 11, 2011)

Bloody hell!
My image host has been shut down for some lardy dah breach of bandwich crap so all my images from all the threads are now gone!
Tomorrow i will reupload them all from Day 00 To now..... fun times.

There should be a video a couple pages back from youtube.

Will tell you more in the morning. its 3am for me! haha

Nighty night


----------



## TweedleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I have uploaded the latest pic.
Ab ove capony group shot followed by me trimming 3 nodes worth of big fan off.
Hope i havent overdone it but i hope that means more light gets to the lower growth.

Hope you can help me Scotty...

TD


----------



## Raylan (Feb 13, 2011)

Scotty, would you mind taking a look at the grow in my signature and perhaps telling me what I'm doing wrong with the PE? She was doing just fine up until about 5-6 days ago. I have lots of pics and tried to post as much info as possible. I was just a little behind your growth up until day 18, then I started falling wayyy behind your grow.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 15, 2011)

Raylan said:


> Scotty, would you mind taking a look at the grow in my signature and perhaps telling me what I'm doing wrong with the PE? She was doing just fine up until about 5-6 days ago. I have lots of pics and tried to post as much info as possible. I was just a little behind your growth up until day 18, then I started falling wayyy behind your grow.


hmm not sure where your getting your nutes from but if somone sent me the wrong shit twice I would be extreamly pissed off.. and on top of that saying this product is better then another product shows that they are complete retards.. they dont even know what the hell you are growing! where not growing fucking daisys and sunflowers here you need to get the right shit first then I can tell you if you have a problem in about 3 weeks dont expect the plant to magically heal itself either.. you will only be able to tell from how the new growth comes out.


----------



## leonphelpss11 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry I didn't read through the whole thread, but how was the smoke on the PE? Potent? Taste? Really pineapple like?


----------



## NWgrowerguy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey scotty,that grow was epicsauce on toast. +1 rep 2 u

I got inspired and just picked up an armoire for an indoor grow,It's dimensions are 30 in. wide x 20 in. deep x 40 in. high ,I've only got a $300 budget for my box so I pieced together a waterfarm setup with parts from my local hardware store instead of buying a kit and still needed to get a light so I got a 15 qt. and 27 qt. sterilite storage containers for my buckets and ordered a sun systems 150w HPS because I can't find a CMH to fit into my budget so I figured a 150w HPS is better than nothing right? 

My questions for you are......Do you think I could expect the same results (give or take a few grams,lol) by following your ph/pps guidelines with lower headroom for my lamp with such a low wattage HPS?.....And how often should I check my ph/pps levels with a waterfarm system?

I also might add 2 maybe 3 CFL's to give it a boost


----------



## Raylan (Feb 18, 2011)

I was definitely upset, but very tired of dealing with them at that point, so I gave in. 
By this point you were already flowering, and I've yet to even reach my screen, so I'll let you know when I get the FloraNova Bloom and see if you can give me a few pointers. The new growth is fine looking for the most part, but the effected growth only gets worse, though a lot of this is due to my PH I believe. I ordered a BF Vanilla Kush when I got the PE, so I'll be starting that up after the PE is done. Will be following your journal to a T for that one, as minor variations seem to be biting me in the ass on this one. That and inexperience haha.


----------



## Flo Grow (Feb 21, 2011)

*+REP on both harvest Scotty !*

*3 questions for you, or Serapis:*

*1) What are your rez temps or is that NOT a concern due to the recirculation of the water ?*

*2)Can you explain, in more detail, how you drain the bottom using the tube once the screen is in place ?*

*3) Can I run a 400w CMH in my 400w Lumitek Digital Ballast ?*


----------



## Serapis (Feb 21, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *+REP on both harvest Scotty !*
> 
> *3 questions for you, or Serapis:*
> 
> *1) What are your rez temps or is that NOT a concern due to the recirculation of the water ?*


The GH Waterfarm utilizes an air pump to push water up a pick-up tube and then it is dripped over the medium. The water is always moving and is heavily oxygenated. You don't have to worry about rotting roots. I do add about 5 ml of H2O2 about every 4-5 days, to keep the water clean. Plus, when you are flowering and pushing the ladies like we are, they tend to drink more than a gallon per day, so you are always adding fresh water, unlike a huge 25 gallon reservoir which may not see an infusion of fresh water for a week or more.



Flo Grow said:


> *2)Can you explain, in more detail, how you drain the bottom using the tube once the screen is in place ?*


There are two ways you can do this. If you have the available height, like a 8' or 9' ceiling, I would have the waterfarm on a milk crate. That way you can drain it a lot easier, just rotate the water level tube until it is parallel with the ground and let it empty into another 2 gallon container. If you are like me and just don't have the room to raise the waterfarm, you can use a shop wet/dry vac to suck the water right out from the leveling tube.

In my short experience in using a farm, I have only had to drain and flush twice. Both times about half way through flowering because the available nutrients got out of whack. when you keep adding water and topping off one of the farms, sooner or later you'll have a nutrient imbalance. Your ppms will remain kind of high, but the plant will show it's lacking. At that point, I drain, flush and refill with fresh water and nutrients. Generally I would empty and flush at beginning of flower and once again about 4 weeks in.



Flo Grow said:


> *3) Can I run a 400w CMH in my 400w Lumitek Digital Ballast ?*


Scotty or someone else will have to answer this one, as I have no idea. I started to Google it and do some research, but I figured I can always learn from someone else.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm certainly not Scotty but you asked five days ago, so I'm thinking your questions are fair game for anyone with good answers.  Keep in mind Scotty used a 400 watt CMH bulb on his grow. That is 53,000 lumen and your bulb will provide only 16,000 lumen. Based on that alone and no other variables such as environment, temperature, nutrients, water quality, etc, mathematically, you are looking to yield about 35% of what Scotty did, if you run a perfect grow and have no real issues. that is the mathematical answer, I on the other hand wish you good luck!

oh, as far as checking ppm and ph, I check my ppms every morning when lights come on and top off water and add nutrients. I check PH rarely, as Flora Nova Bloom has great stabilizers and buffers. Very rarely does my PH swing. It is good to check it daily, but allow it to swing somewhat. phosphorus and Magnesium are available on the higher PH spectrum, where as Calcium and Manganese are on the lower end. If you keep adjust PH to same point, plant is going to miss out on some nutrients. I allow my PH to swing from 5.5 to 6.5. Scotty likes a range between 5.1 to 6.1. As for ppms, we allow the plant to dictate it's needs, as the requirements are ever changing throughout the plant's life cycles.



NWgrowerguy said:


> Hey scotty,that grow was epicsauce on toast. +1 rep 2 u
> 
> I got inspired and just picked up an armoire for an indoor grow,It's dimensions are 30 in. wide x 20 in. deep x 40 in. high ,I've only got a $300 budget for my box so I pieced together a waterfarm setup with parts from my local hardware store instead of buying a kit and still needed to get a light so I got a 15 qt. and 27 qt. sterilite storage containers for my buckets and ordered a sun systems 150w HPS because I can't find a CMH to fit into my budget so I figured a 150w HPS is better than nothing right?
> 
> ...


----------



## hidelittleman (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice work Scotty, you def have me sold on using a waterfarm, especially as i can pick it up for £50; Absolute bargain.

I do have one question for you, and ive had a scan through and dont think ive seen anything about it, but how do you prep the seed for the waterfarm?


----------



## buddha113 (Feb 21, 2011)

NO DIGITAL BALLASTS - you will destroy the bulb. ONLY use a standard coil and core HPS ballast (dont let the name confuse you). 
CMH bulbs cannot handle the frequencies of digital ballasts.

quote from http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html

hope this helps

btw awesome grow scotty and been following your grow serapis best of luck on your grow with the farms


----------



## SecretiveOne (Feb 22, 2011)

Good looking plant SB i'm want to try some PE now. Props


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 22, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> NO DIGITAL BALLASTS - you will destroy the bulb. ONLY use a standard coil and core HPS ballast (dont let the name confuse you).
> CMH bulbs cannot handle the frequencies of digital ballasts.
> 
> quote from http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html
> ...


This is correct you cant run CMH's with a digital ballast.


----------



## NWgrowerguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey scotty,I'm really hoping you could help me out

I'm pretty much copying your waterfarm setup because it looked that badass and worked out so well for you,but I think I might have a problem,I think the buckets I picked to use are too big.

This is the link to my grow journal ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/410533-my-first-grow.html ) please take a quick look and tell me what you think about it.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 24, 2011)

NWgrowerguy said:


> Hey scotty,I'm really hoping you could help me out
> 
> I'm pretty much copying your waterfarm setup because it looked that badass and worked out so well for you,but I think I might have a problem,I think the buckets I picked to use are too big.
> 
> This is the link to my grow journal ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/410533-my-first-grow.html ) please take a quick look and tell me what you think about it.


I just had a look at the pictures.. I would Use aluminum tape on the lower bucker to prevent algee growth... with a 150w hps I could get away with 16" of distance but your going to have to do alot of weaving probly a good 3 weeks into flower before I would stop or small dime size buds where present.. ofcourse this is strain dependent too.. I would not expect killer yeilds but 3-4 oz would be my goal for that setup..


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 27, 2011)

anyone know for a fact how long PE takes to be done cause 45-55 days. no way im at 56 now and not even 50% brown


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 28, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> anyone know for a fact how long PE takes to be done cause 45-55 days. no way im at 56 now and not even 50% brown


 
Did you cut out your nutes and feeding strait water? she should start to ripen up pretty fast now..


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hell yeah bro been flushing for like 2 weeks at least. She just dont look clos to done to me yet. Does she ripen quickly? Is the PE in ur avatar? If so we def have the same pheno.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 28, 2011)

Yours looks pretty done to me maybe a few more days or so without a close look at the trichs its hard but I'm seeing Receded hairs and swollen catalysts. She deff is beautiful +rep fo the fat budz


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

yo scottyballs, im running a dwc now and next grow i want to throw a screen up to do a scrog grow, your boy Flo grow sent me your way and your scrog looks amazing. would it be a cazy thing to ask if you could post a video on how to pull the branches thru on a scrog grow when your set to do so? thanx and great work on your grow. check out my 1st grow of himalayan gold https://www.rollitup.org/members/combatveterans-4-cannabis-320160/albums/himalayan-gold-8-days-till-harvest-yum-yum-23176/
 Combat Veterans For Cannabis


----------



## Serapis (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a nice scrog video

[video=youtube;eav9WkUKqL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eav9WkUKqL0&playnext=1&list=PLACA22209DDC67364[/video]


----------



## CombatVeterans 4 Cannabis (Mar 1, 2011)

thanx serapis...


----------



## zamzia (Mar 1, 2011)

Good read. Shame about the slanging match. Rep to Scotty and Serapis, very well explained points.


----------



## zamzia (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Scottyballs, I've just noticed that you're in Scotland! Do you mind me asking what, if you know, the prices are like up there? I'm in East Anglia and it's 200-250 per wizard even if buying bar+.


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey SCOTTY, me again! 
Just wondering if you have time can have a look at my plants in my grow diary.
I am gunna do a waterchange and go over to flower nute ratios.
Im using Bloom & Micro , 9 Litres in reservoir(2gal)
Current PPM is around 600ppm but reservoir 1/2 full.
They arent showing any signs of deficiency and look a healthy green, maybe the PE could be darker (more N) as the one in soil is a little darker.
Gunna feed my ones in soil some enzymes as im sure some roots have died due to letting the soil dry out too much. Would giving it to the waterfarms be of any use?
Hope you read this as i would like to do a res change and am a bit lost/scared. Waiting on your professional advice.

Much love! 

TD


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 2, 2011)

More importantly, i forgot to ask.
What PPM should i be giving my babies? 

TD


----------



## Serapis (Mar 2, 2011)

While this is not the answer you are waiting for, if you go back and read Scotty's journal, he does post the various PPM ratios as his grow progresses. That should provide you with a ball park. The plants should be telling you what ppm to give them. Did you follow along this journal that you are posting in, more specifically, the discussion and details regarding when to increase or decrease nutrients?

I'm not trying to be an ass here, but you are asking to be spoon fed information that was already offered months ago, right here in this very journal. It kind of irritates me when I see people asking Scotty for the VERY SAME advice he has already given. He isn't able to drop what he is doing and answer all the requests for personal assistance.

If you guys would just 'read', r-e-a-d, read, what was written, you wouldn't be asking these very same questions. I'm getting off of my soap box and offering reading lessons if anyone needs them, free of charge.... 



TDooda said:


> More importantly, i forgot to ask.
> What PPM should i be giving my babies?
> 
> TD


----------



## Serapis (Mar 2, 2011)

By the way, dry soil doesn't kill roots. They will grow deeper in search of water. If the plant dries out on top and withers away, the roots will follow.


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 2, 2011)

Right, so i have decided to start from the beggining and quote everything SCOTTY had said he had done, and multiquotes from other members.
Any member that has ANY questions needs to just read this post and all in information in inside. Seed to Harvest.
For some reason the multiquote funtion doesnt include quotes within a post, nor does it include post attachments.
I guess if theyre not included within the text they dont count as text quote.
I will tidy it up once i get my grow under control.

I have done this for two reason.
Firstly, i get extreme migranes when i stare at my laptop screen close up, so can only read a page an hour more or less, so sometimes it is hard to trawl through all the posts in search of a single answer.
Secondly, to show some respect to SCOTTY for what he has done here, and has created a massive surge in people growing enough to support themselves.
It has brought on a massive influx of questions which take a lot of time to reply to, and yes, Serapis, youre right, Scotty cant just drop what hes doing to answer every persons questions. I can see how frustrating it could be at times.

So, anyone got any questions?
Please read all the quotes below!

Much love!
TD



SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Lots & lots & lots of quotes all over the place, in order but not organised...


...Now organised into a downloadable document all pretty with all the info needed in it to grow some serious dank! 
Scotty, i hope you dont mind i made this How to bible. If you want i can take it down.

 *Ultimate guide to growing in a waterfarm & scrog* 

Peace & Love!
TD


----------



## Serapis (Mar 2, 2011)

This is an excellent idea!!!! Great consolidation... Bookmarked...


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 3, 2011)

Serapis said:


> This is an excellent idea!!!! Great consolidation... Bookmarked...


Change that bookmark! 


TDooda said:


> ...Now organised into a downloadable document all pretty with all the info needed in it to grow some serious dank!
> Scotty, i hope you dont mind i made this How to bible. If you want i can take it down.
> 
> *Ultimate guide to growing in a waterfarm & scrog*
> ...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 3, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Change that bookmark!



The page or document you requested is not available... Check your access permissions on that doc, it should be read only to general public so we can access it.


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 3, 2011)

Try the link again


----------



## Serapis (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, the page (or document) you have requested is not available.
Please check the address and try again.

Nope​


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 3, 2011)

Youre clicking the link in my quote arent you? I forgot to edit that one!
SHOULD be fixed now!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Right, so i have decided to start from the beggining and quote everything SCOTTY had said he had done, and multiquotes from other members.
> Any member that has ANY questions needs to just read this post and all in information in inside. Seed to Harvest.
> For some reason the multiquote funtion doesnt include quotes within a post, nor does it include post attachments.
> I guess if theyre not included within the text they dont count as text quote.
> ...


still cant find flowering time. thats pretty basic info. any help here?


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 3, 2011)

25 Days Veg
55 Days Flower - showed sex and shooting out pistils after 3 days

Hope that helps.
If you follow the pics they hve the amount of veg and flower days above them 

Peace

TD


----------



## Serapis (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, we are unable to retrieve the document for viewing or you don't have permission to view the document. 
Please try again later.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 3, 2011)

http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 4, 2011)

Cheers fella, i hope it helps at least a few people!


----------



## woodpusha (Mar 5, 2011)

*Is there any way I can view this thread just reading Scottys post? Damn near wanna print this whole grow thread out. lol*


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 5, 2011)

woodpusha said:


> *Is there any way I can view this thread just reading Scottys post? Damn near wanna print this whole grow thread out. lol*


Are you serious?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 5, 2011)

Go back a page and look for the link...


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

lol woodpusha please tell me that you are high...cause that just made me laugh my milk from my nose


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 5, 2011)

I mean....you'd expect people to AT LEAST read the first and last pages of a journal. And if he read the last, 2 posts above his he would have had the answer to his question.
He must have been out of space high. Haha


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Mar 6, 2011)

TDooda- Thank you. Awesome reference you put together of the thread +rep on that I understand that took some time on your behalf.. I'm glad to see Ive helped some people out here sorry I could not answer every single question in the thread but thanks to those that understood my point and helped answer! Happy smoking guys! Maybe Ill do another log when I start to run low on the Vanilla Kush. Green house super lemon haze is up next but I would say I'm still a few months away from needing any meds..

Thanks everyone that participated in the thread...


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 7, 2011)

Scotty!  - Took a bloody long time, started journaling all your posts before realising i cant edit them, and now we have the Guide! 
If you have time, please have a read through it, see if theres anything ive missed.
If you have time, maybe a little "how to dry & cure" page would be awesome. 

Peace!

TD


----------



## woodpusha (Mar 7, 2011)

*LOL...oh wow that guide was great. I was pretty blowed when I typed it. Question: How do you change the water out? Is your reservoir connected to the water farm?*


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 7, 2011)

woodpusha said:


> *LOL...oh wow that guide was great. I was pretty blowed when I typed it. Question: How do you change the water out? Is your reservoir connected to the water farm?*


I bet that has been answered at least 25 times do a little looking who knows maybe you will answer more questions that you have.


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 8, 2011)

To drain the waterfarm, you do so by using the blue draining tube. Just pull it downwards and the res will empty.


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 8, 2011)

Woodpusha...



bongmarley2009 said:


> To drain the waterfarm, you do so by using the blue draining tube. Just pull it downwards and the res will empty.


Just read the guide i wrote up, it has everything you need.
Once you get your waterfarm and start the grow it will all make sense!

TD


----------



## zamzia (Mar 9, 2011)

+rep to you sir! thanks


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Mar 9, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I bet that has been answered at least 25 times do a little looking who knows maybe you will answer more questions that you have.


So True!! i started to feel like a broken record and when your high as a kite you just dont feel like typing the same thing over and over


----------



## Serapis (Mar 9, 2011)

TDooda is welcome to follow my journals anytime!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 9, 2011)

I now have a single Pineapple Express plant in a waterfarm, vegging in my 4' x 4' tent... it was a UFO seed... I plan on pushing it hard...  I just got 14 oz from 2 Bubblelicious plants in a scrog using waterfarms. I expected more, but some of my main stems ended up with airy buds because of leaf/lighting conflicts. I intend to strip some serious leaf this time around.


----------



## seamore green (Mar 9, 2011)

^ how long veg time


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 14, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Here you go its kinda hard to get a side view, I half to stick the camera up against the wall then shoot blind but this will kind of give you a idea... after about the 3rd week Of flower I will remove everything that dose not make it up threw the screen all flowering growth and leaves will be above the screen everything else gets trimed off..


Hey Scotty. Better late than never. What size chicken wire did you use?


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I now have a single Pineapple Express plant in a waterfarm, vegging in my 4' x 4' tent... it was a UFO seed... I plan on pushing it hard...  I just got 14 oz from 2 Bubblelicious plants in a scrog using waterfarms. I expected more, but some of my main stems ended up with airy buds because of leaf/lighting conflicts. I intend to strip some serious leaf this time around.


Big Congrats on the PE Serapis, finally got one, so now we can see your journal on it. cool, can't wait. good luck.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry Serapis got confused with the TD which i see you're still having problems with.Still wanna see your grows though, always a good grow.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

should I start another journal, doing the PE? I never really thought anyone would be interested again, but I can..  I may buy a single TD seed...



Crystal Toy said:


> Sorry Serapis got confused with the TD which i see you're still having problems with.Still wanna see your grows though, always a good grow.


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 15, 2011)

Scottyballs- you inspired me to go waterfarm. I have not looked back since! had a lush result on some critical+ and am just getting a Kandy Kush into flowering under a scrog. I have a little critical+ in soil that went in before the critical+ in the waterfarm and it is so crap in comparison- I havent even bothered flowering it yet, just gona clone her and waterfarm up her babies! 
So just. Thank you scotty for the things you do!


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> should I start another journal, doing the PE? I never really thought anyone would be interested again, but I can..  I may buy a single TD seed...


By all means YES, always nice to see great informative grows, Yes to all even the TD, can't you get a clone instead?


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> ...  I may buy a single TD seed...


Eeeek!
After all the trouble you and many others had? :/

TD


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

Crystal Toy said:


> By all means YES, always nice to see great informative grows, Yes to all even the TD, can't you get a clone instead?


I decided to do an everything lumped into one thread. I think it will be fun. We have a lot of participation in the thread. Check it out in my signature. Always glad to have you along. 



TDooda said:


> Eeeek!
> After all the trouble you and many others had? :/
> 
> TD


LOL, I LOVE oranges. Citrus and vanilla are my passion scents.  I really want one of those plants, if the smoke reports come in positive. There are some grows in later stages of flowering that should be harvesting soon. If people report high crystals and THC; as advertised, yeah, I'll grab 1-2 seeds.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 18, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> So True!! i started to feel like a broken record and when your high as a kite you just dont feel like typing the same thing over and over


Yea, I didn't want to be a dick or anything but this thread is littered with some really valuable information. No questions should be answered, they should ahve to read the entire thread. It may seem harsh but they will be a better grower then if we just answer those questions that have been asked over and over.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

Scotty loves stories like this, so do I. This thread WAS SO inspirational to me and it changed my growing style immensely. I now own 6 water farms, although 2 are still in the box. I just saw them for $59 SHIPPED on eBay and had to buy them.



ottermunky said:


> Scottyballs- you inspired me to go waterfarm. I have not looked back since! had a lush result on some critical+ and am just getting a Kandy Kush into flowering under a scrog. I have a little critical+ in soil that went in before the critical+ in the waterfarm and it is so crap in comparison- I havent even bothered flowering it yet, just gona clone her and waterfarm up her babies!
> So just. Thank you scotty for the things you do!


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 18, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Yea, I didn't want to be a dick or anything but this thread is littered with some really valuable information. No questions should be answered, they should ahve to read the entire thread. It may seem harsh but they will be a better grower then if we just answer those questions that have been asked over and over.


Or skip to Post#622...........


TD


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 18, 2011)

Not everyone has the time to sift through 661 posts man. I see what you are saying and I try to hunt down the answer to my question every time and then ask. Its slightly unfair to tell people not to ask questions, research and questioning combined does lead to being a better grower. It is annoying going through loads and loads of off topic or repeated stuff but at least the lesson gets pushed home if you see it often!


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 18, 2011)

ottermunky said:


> Not everyone has the time to sift through 661 posts man. I see what you are saying and I try to hunt down the answer to my question every time and then ask. Its slightly unfair to tell people not to ask questions, research and questioning combined does lead to being a better grower. It is annoying going through loads and loads of off topic or repeated stuff but at least the lesson gets pushed home if you see it often!


Well I would agree with you to a degree. But I dont think its that hard to read the entire thread, it couldn't take anyone more than an hour or so.

Its the price you pay to become more knowledgeable. Any scholar spends most of their life reading, and researching thats what makes them brilliant. They dont have a place to ask all the questions they have. Sometimes in their search to answer a question they had they come across more and more answers to questions they didn't even know they had. And their is a search function although in my experience its pretty broken. 

But yea if they dont have time, it is a little unfair to shut them down, but most people on here are lazy and do have time but yet are unwilling to read it because they are lazy. And if its an emergency that question should always be answered. It is a little unfair though that people are so quick to just ask a the same thing over and over such as "how does it drain" when it has been talked about and they are unwilling to spend just 15min to run through the thread really fast. And once they get their answer they never even come back to read through it, I have spent countless hours lurking here reading the amazing information the great growers here have left for the young new growers.

Google alone, could answer their question. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+drain+a+waterfarm


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 18, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Or skip to Post#622...........
> 
> 
> TD


 Wow, great job I just now went through that. 

So yea if anyone has a question just respond by posting tdooda's amazing summary/guid of Scotty's life changing(certainly changed mine) thread.

Again tdooda great job, the marijuana gods will bless your grows.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 19, 2011)

this Q is for everyone, Thanks.
Just a reminder please, when to take readings. Do you take reading before or after topping water/solution is added?

ps. gotta love the waterfarms, they make it so much easier to grow and cleaner too. 
Great job TD on the "bible".


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks again SCOTTYBALLS for this awesome thread - if you're still checking in on here once in a while, i'd be honored if you could check out my waterfarm grow I just started - completely inspired by this journal of yours!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm.html

Gotta see what this new Tangerine Dream can do, and what better way to try it out! Thanks Scotty - you're an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## Raylan (Mar 20, 2011)

Would you mind checking out the journal in my sig Scotty? Its PE after 7 days of 12/12....she looks very similar to your PE, unfortunately my weave job is nowhere near as neat/tidy  Hopefully she results in something very similar to your grow. Thanks again for the inspiration, wish I had stumbled upon your journal sooner.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump. This thread still ROCKS! Hey Scotty, what ya growin' these days?


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah! what he said! new scotty grow plz!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok over the Next Few weeks I will be starting a new thread.. I have some serious cleaning to do and have a lot of trim to discard.. I like to have everything all cleaned up before I start a new one, I just need to get off my but and do it  Next Grow will be Greenhouse Super Lemon haze


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 28, 2011)

oooh sounds good! I'll eep an eye out for that for sure man.


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey scotty what meters do i need exactly so i dont look stupid at the store??is there more than one or can i get 1 that does it all?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Mar 28, 2011)

brock271981 said:


> hey scotty what meters do i need exactly so i dont look stupid at the store??is there more than one or can i get 1 that does it all?


there are some that do both but your going to pay more.. You need a PH and PPM meter make sure they come with calibration solution.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 28, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Ok over the Next Few weeks I will be starting a new thread.. I have some serious cleaning to do and have a lot of trim to discard.. I like to have everything all cleaned up before I start a new one, I just need to get off my but and do it  Next Grow will be Greenhouse Super Lemon haze


Keep us posted bro, can't wait!


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 28, 2011)

Whats ur thought about these strains gonna order 2 different tell me what ones to get that are the best yeild and best quality in ur o.p. The church, vanilla kush, ice, star 47, yumbolt, purple pinecone, pure ak x pure yum , armageddon, kushberry, sour diesel, la confidential...leaning towards the dna la confidetial and the armageddon, and vanilla kush...


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 28, 2011)

from attitude


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Mar 29, 2011)

brock271981 said:


> Whats ur thought about these strains gonna order 2 different tell me what ones to get that are the best yeild and best quality in ur o.p. The church, vanilla kush, ice, star 47, yumbolt, purple pinecone, pure ak x pure yum , armageddon, kushberry, sour diesel, la confidential...leaning towards the dna la confidetial and the armageddon, and vanilla kush...


Brock there all good man and to tell you the truth ive grown mexican brick seeds that have kicked ass.. I would think about what kind of high you like? do you get paranoid at all? if so look for a more indica dominate strain.. if not go with a sativa or sativa highbred.. however If I were to pick from your list it would be the vanilla kush and the sour diesel...


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks alot scotty balls will do...also gonna try to have some clones ready for outdoors will these strains work well outdoors as well or just in the waterfarm?


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 29, 2011)

how do i get free beans from tude as well sorry for the ???s but u be the man with the farm..


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 29, 2011)

also is 55hx55Lx30w closet big enough for the 400 cmh or should i get a 250 to be dont wanna burn it? sorry for all the ? but wanna get right ...if u could tell me soon would be awsome scotty was gonna go to the store..thanks for the inspiration...cant wait for the super lemon haze tread..


----------



## gottaminute420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey scotty hit me up I got some questions I'm amazed at your grow its beautiful !


----------



## Serapis (Mar 29, 2011)

He cannot PM you and you cannot PM him, because of your low post count. You'll have to ask your questions here in public, where everyone can benefit from the answers.... Besides, not many people are going to PM you so you can pelt them with questions...



gottaminute420 said:


> Hey scotty hit me up I got some questions I'm amazed at your grow its beautiful !


----------



## buddha113 (Mar 29, 2011)

quick question for scotty or serapis, on average after the plant hits the scrog netting how much taller do they get? (if you worked the scrog like scotty or serapis did)


can't wait for the new journel scotty!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 29, 2011)

I worked my screen through most of the stretch, and only allowed the tops to come up unimpeded for the last few days of stretching. Needless to say, I caused some buds to have lower yields because of this. Live and learn. I recommend that you have the screen mostly full, and with no growth poking up when you flip to 12/12. My bubblelicious cola stems stretch about 12-16" in the first two weeks of 12/12. It will be strain dependent, but try to keep at least 3' from your hood to your netting if you have a ducted hood, 4' if not. that is for a 600 watt. Adjust accordingly.

Next time my stretch starts, I'm leaving it alone. I want tall colas coming up from my screen.


----------



## buddha113 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the fast reply serapis,

i'm building my cab soon and should have around 3"-3.5" of room after the net, just wanted to kinda get an idea of what to expect

thanks again


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 29, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> thanks for the fast reply serapis,
> 
> i'm building my cab soon and should have around 3"-3.5" of room after the net, just wanted to kinda get an idea of what to expect
> 
> thanks again


 
Are you using florescents? 3" (inches) is not much room. I believe you meant 3' (feet) which is good. What kind of wattage you using?


----------



## ottermunky (Mar 30, 2011)

hey scotty, I know you are a very busy bee and all but if you dont mind maybe swinging by my grow in my sig, I would really appreciate any advice you can give me, you are the don of the waterfarm after all!


----------



## buddha113 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> Are you using florescents? 3" (inches) is not much room. I believe you meant 3' (feet) which is good. What kind of wattage you using?


haha yeah i meant 3' the dem of the cab 48Lx21Wx76H, will prob try to go with a 400w


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 30, 2011)

SERAPIS OR SCOTTYBALLS can i take a cutting straight of a soil plant and put it in a waterfarm?? wanna do this for a test run while i wait on those GREAT seeds from tude..Let me know when u get a chance


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 30, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> haha yeah i meant 3' the dem of the cab 48Lx21Wx76H, will prob try to go with a 400w


You could probably max that out with a 600W. Depends on how you're gonna keep the heat down.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 30, 2011)

brock271981 said:


> SERAPIS OR SCOTTYBALLS can i take a cutting straight of a soil plant and put it in a waterfarm?? wanna do this for a test run while i wait on those GREAT seeds from tude..Let me know when u get a chance


 
Hey, that's a very good question. Anyone ever drop a clone into a waterfarm?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not, but I'm thinking it could work. You would have to treat it like a new seed and make a foil aqueduct to make sure it gets direct water... Can someone try this?



Ganjasism said:


> Hey, that's a very good question. Anyone ever drop a clone into a waterfarm?


----------



## Raylan (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't remember what thread it was on, but I remember seeing someone say they put a clone in and it worked fine. No idea how true their statement was however, as they didn't post pictures.
And Scotty, I tried using the macro button on my camera to get some better "bud" shots, but it only helped slightly. I'm on day 17 or so now of 12/12, could you take a look at the new pics and tell me if I'm lagging behind somehow on bud development?


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 30, 2011)

well i guess ill give it a shot when the farm arrives 4 to 5 business days....Thanks for the quick respones guys and if u try it let me know if it takes or not but im not seeing why it wouldnt reallly the machine is a miracle worker lol....


----------



## Serapis (Mar 30, 2011)

My nursery is full or I'd give it a go..


----------



## Serapis (Mar 30, 2011)

When using the macro mode, step back some, and zoom the lens in... that is when the macro mode works best.



Raylan said:


> Can't remember what thread it was on, but I remember seeing someone say they put a clone in and it worked fine. No idea how true their statement was however, as they didn't post pictures.
> And Scotty, I tried using the macro button on my camera to get some better "bud" shots, but it only helped slightly. I'm on day 17 or so now of 12/12, could you take a look at the new pics and tell me if I'm lagging behind somehow on bud development?


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 31, 2011)

SERAPIS?? I seen people have problems with the hydroton would it be okay to use sure to grow i think its algea proof too which is a big prolem with the waterfarm???


----------



## brock271981 (Mar 31, 2011)

hygrozyme anyone use this...??? IM willing to spend money if i dont have to worry bout my plants dying...does it work???


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 31, 2011)

Just tested my water!!!!! Suckish 141ppm!!! Damnit! That's tap water. Just for fun tested some spring water....132ppm! Time to get a filter I guess! Temp in my room is good tho 72* with RH of 30%, good in that category. Just have to get the water issue done so I can grow some!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 31, 2011)

141ppm isn't that bad. My buddy grows using 180ppm tap water with a waterfarm with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 31, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> 141ppm isn't that bad. My buddy grows using 180ppm tap water with a waterfarm with no problems whatsoever.


Man, that is great news! I was in a panic for a minute there. I think I'll let it sit out overnight and take another reading in the AM and see where it's at; give the chlorine some time to evaporate a bit. 

I'm also thinking of using some activated carbon to filter my water through as well??? Any suggestions??? I was thinking about filling up an actual funnel with carbon and pouring my tap water through it! Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## buddha113 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey scotty was just wondering if you was gonna post a link in this journel to your newest one when you get the time to make it?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Apr 5, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> hey scotty was just wondering if you was gonna post a link in this journel to your newest one when you get the time to make it?


Yes Sir I will post a link in the thread to a new one... Since I only grow one plant Im really trying to figure out what I want to grow next I have about 56 difrent strains.. I did some research on super lemon haze and saw a quite a few "its OK" reviews on it.. Not like it was played out to be in the CUP..

However it could be some grower error too so Ive not snubed it completly..

Here is my list one of these will be my next journal.. with a possible repeat of Nirvana Blue Mystic.. cause I loved that strain so much...

Sour Creme
Blue Mystic
lemon haze


----------



## Wemp (Apr 5, 2011)

Since you have had experience with both, which bulb do you prefer? CMH or HPS?

And which one runs hotter?

Thanks, nice plants


----------



## buddha113 (Apr 5, 2011)

awesome

how is the blue mystic? i've read that it has a low smell profile that as true as they say?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Scotty, you should check out Cali Connection. Not sure if you are into kush strains and crosses, but that's next for my buddy and I. Supposed to be some bomb genetics.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Apr 5, 2011)

Wemp said:


> Since you have had experience with both, which bulb do you prefer? CMH or HPS?
> 
> And which one runs hotter?
> 
> Thanks, nice plants


CMH runs cooler then HPS by a long shot I like both HPS puts out more lumens but creates more heat while CMH runs cooler with less lumens you can get closer to the tops so really it balances out..



buddha113 said:


> awesome
> 
> how is the blue mystic? i've read that it has a low smell profile that as true as they say?


This is correct.. keeping the smell under control with BM was no problem.. I really like the berry taste and low paranoia relaxing buzz but at the same time dose not make me tired.. also had a nice yeild with this one..



bongmarley2009 said:


> Scotty, you should check out Cali Connection. Not sure if you are into kush strains and crosses, but that's next for my buddy and I. Supposed to be some bomb genetics.


Ill check into it later I just grew a Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush- To tell you the truth this shit is to strong even a very small toke takes me to another planet and I cant get off it for hours lol.. its a great strain for pepole that build up a high tolerence

Im really starting to lean to the sourcream..


----------



## buddha113 (Apr 5, 2011)

would love to see a sour cream grow, heard nothing but good things about it

have you ever grown it before?

oh btw do you remember how much you were able to yield from the blue mystic?


----------



## Wemp (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you scotty! I couldn't a straight answer anywhere... must be new stuff.

Also what ballast do you recommend, I hear there are some issues with digital ones.

Edit: What CMH bulb do you use?


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Scotty, I've been reading through the journal to see if you flushed a week or two before your harvest??? I know you flushed to get the nute thing under control, but other than that, do you flush? There is another grow I've been watching and the dude is wondering, so I figured I'd ask you.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Apr 7, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> would love to see a sour cream grow, heard nothing but good things about it
> 
> have you ever grown it before?
> 
> oh btw do you remember how much you were able to yield from the blue mystic?


BM gave me 12oz of dense nugs.. Ive never grown SC but it seems to be my kind of bud.. great yeilds from what ive read..



Wemp said:


> Thank you scotty! I couldn't a straight answer anywhere... must be new stuff.
> 
> Also what ballast do you recommend, I hear there are some issues with digital ones.


DO NOT USE DIGITAL ! and yeah HPS and CMH are pretty even in my book so thats probly why you cant get a definate awnser.. either way is a win win.. however if your growing in a small space that could have heat issues then go with the CMH



Ganjasism said:


> Hey Scotty, I've been reading through the journal to see if you flushed a week or two before your harvest??? I know you flushed to get the nute thing under control, but other than that, do you flush? There is another grow I've been watching and the dude is wondering, so I figured I'd ask you.


Somtimes I flush somtimes i dont Ive never really seen much difrence between the flushed and not flushed but I usally flush for a week or two anyway however not flushing is not going to kill the end product what matters is how well you can dry and cure your bud thats where the smoothness comes from..


----------



## Wemp (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah i'm growing in a 36"x20"x62" so its a little taller than yours but i'm definitely going with the CMH.

I was wondering if there is a certain bulb i should look for or should I just go with a philips one.


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 7, 2011)

DO NOT USE DIGITAL !! What crack are you smoking ? ive been running lumatek digital ballasts for some time and have never had an issue, if there was such a problem with digital ballasts why would retailers be pushing the product ?? to dissapoint all there customers that pay there wage and make there business successful ? i dont think so, like any technology there may at one stage been a small bug however, digital outways magnetic buy a long shot, power usage, no waiting on startup, no noise and intense heat generated by the ballasts.


----------



## buddha113 (Apr 8, 2011)

[420]Haze;5567834 said:


> DO NOT USE DIGITAL !! What crack are you smoking ? ive been running lumatek digital ballasts for some time and have never had an issue, if there was such a problem with digital ballasts why would retailers be pushing the product ?? to dissapoint all there customers that pay there wage and make there business successful ? i dont think so, like any technology there may at one stage been a small bug however, digital outways magnetic buy a long shot, power usage, no waiting on startup, no noise and intense heat generated by the ballasts.


haha should have read more, he was talking about using digital ballasts with the cmh bulb, not using digital ballasts in general


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 8, 2011)

buddha113 said:


> haha should have read more, he was talking about using digital ballasts with the cmh bulb, not using digital ballasts in general


Fair enough, SCOTTYBALLS, apologies for not reading the entire thread, i assumed you were talking in general without going through the entire thread, my bad.

and buddha113, thanks for the heads up without rage, Peace.


----------



## TweedleD (Apr 8, 2011)

[420]Haze;5569067 said:


> Fair enough, SCOTTYBALLS, apologies for not reading the entire thread, i assumed you were talking in general without going through the entire thread, my bad.
> 
> and buddha113, thanks for the heads up without rage, Peace.


You do realise that this is Scotty's thread right? 

TD


----------



## predd (Apr 11, 2011)

Scotty or anyone else with experience how long should i veg a 6 inch clone to get the same results as a 4 week veg from seed?


----------



## dishinit (Apr 11, 2011)

Scotty, I posted this question in another WF Journal, but figured, why not go straight to the source that inspired me so much..............
"*Got some questions as a 1st time scrogger with single WF:
I'm growing a Tangerine Dream, a Sativa Dom, that purportedly stretches 3x-plus when shifted into flower (untrained)....I have approx 49" of headroom above my screen to top of cab max, minus depth of light fixture & hangers which leaves more like 39"
I need about 15" to 17" clearance from my light (600 watts), so that leaves me with 20" to 24" of real headroom.
Every grow I've followed on this strain shows multiple tall colas and a lot of "Out Of Control" comments about her stretch.
Any suggestions as to what % of my screen should be filled before the flip with a reported stretch like that?
My head says 75 to 80% fill before flip and, in truth, I really don't know....... 
I topped her before transplanting to Waterfarm as well as super cropped when she took off...now at approx 40% fill of a 2-1/2' x 3-1/2' scrog screen.
Would definitely like to hear some "experienced" suggestions."

And one more question on Air supply feed rates...........
I'm running a GH Dual Diaphragm air pump (24/7), connected to two separate WF's, each with air stones & drip feeds.
I noticed when I had my air valves wide open feeding the WF's drip ring that the TD exhibited a seeming leaf & top growth fragility almost on the verge of what I would call over watered. Very easy to damage the plant when pulling back through.
Seeing this, I experimented and throttled back the air to the drip rings & think/imagine I am experiencing a more robust leaf structure & less fragility on the TD. All other conditions remain as usual. 
Now all of what I experienced could be just the state of growth the plant was in......
But continuing................
I am still drip feeding at a good clip, but not at an almost constant stream from the drip ring holes as before. 
Growth rate appears to remain unchanged. In fact growth rate is definitely impressing me, from a severely topped transplant to 40% fill of my screen in 3 weeks. Can't thank you enough..............
So Scotty, do you have any input on how much air delivery is OK, and if there is a possibility of over doing it?
PS: I've been known to imagine things before............ 
*


----------



## dishinit (Apr 15, 2011)

Scratch all of the above..................
I think my perception of plant fragility had more to do with how fast it was exploding in growth, me imagining things, and the meds I just enjoyed. Take your pick.
I will flip to 12/12 tomorrow, either that or install a bigger Scrog screen or buy a new house. OK, maybe not buy a new house, but my god.......................
I am amazed at the growth I am getting based on ScottyBall's concepts & TD's documented & condensed guide.
Thank you guy's.......Very Much.
Not quite a month in a home made WF, transplanted fresh from a UB Topping that left her at 3" tall.....may I present my lady.........


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 16, 2011)

dishinit said:


> Scratch all of the above..................
> I think my perception of plant fragility had more to do with how fast it was exploding in growth, me imagining things, and the meds I just enjoyed. Take your pick.
> I will flip to 12/12 tomorrow, either that or install a bigger Scrog screen or buy a new house. OK, maybe not buy a new house, but my god.......................
> I am amazed at the growth I am getting based on ScottyBall's concepts & TD's documented & condensed guide.
> ...


WOW! man I am telling you I have been putting this link all over the place on RIU! Amazing plant bro, keep it up!


----------



## TweedleD (Apr 16, 2011)

dishinit said:


> Scratch all of the above..................
> I think my perception of plant fragility had more to do with how fast it was exploding in growth, me imagining things, and the meds I just enjoyed. Take your pick.
> I will flip to 12/12 tomorrow, either that or install a bigger Scrog screen or buy a new house. OK, maybe not buy a new house, but my god.......................
> I am amazed at the growth I am getting based on ScottyBall's concepts & TD's documented & condensed guide.
> ...


Easy man!
Nice grow you got going!
I would flip to 12/12 now! The thing grows so bloody fast once it hits flower you will have so many colas everywhere.
I grew mine under the screen a bit too long so have a few nugs hidden by all the fat colas surrounding them.



Ganjasism said:


> WOW! man I am telling you I have been putting this link all over the place on RIU! Amazing plant bro, keep it up!


I am glad the quide has come in handy for some people.
Nobody really commented on it so i assumed it was crap and useless. haha

For anybody that cares,heres the link again.
*
>>>Ultimate Waterfarm & Scrog Guide*<< <

Saying that, i do have a few questions myself which i want to make a little clearer in the guide,so SCOTTY,wake up! hehe 

-You start flushing when 50% of hairs turn brown. Define what you mean by flush. Do you just add water to the reservior from that point on up until harvest, OR, do you dump the whole tank, fill with clean water and let the plant use up its rerserves for the last stage.

-Do you ever observe the trichromes do determine flushing and harvest?

Peace & Love to all!

TD


----------



## dishinit (Apr 16, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Easy man!
> Nice grow you got going!
> I would flip to 12/12 now! The thing grows so bloody fast once it hits flower you will have so many colas everywhere.
> I grew mine under the screen a bit too long so have a few nugs hidden by all the fat colas surrounding them.


I consider that a High Compliment coming from you, and yes I'm gonna flip and I can only hope for " a few nugs hidden by all the fat colas surrounding them"
Pray for me..............

As for this:
"I am glad the quide has come in handy for some people.
Nobody really commented on it so i assumed it was crap and useless."

My engineer bro, commented that it was well written, and that he liked all the pretty pictures.................................
He liked it so much that he has read it 5 times, and he's a soil guy.......................
So you guys got one convert with his foot in the water (me) and another in the wings................................
You trying to start a Religion or something? ..................................Do we get to sing?

Now I have a question for you.............Did/do you have to be alert to possible drain tube blockage by roots in the lower bucket...?
And if so, how did/do you deal with it with an immovable scrog screen above....................?


----------



## doingfine (Apr 18, 2011)

hey scotty did you get all that 11oz from one plant?
if so is that because you used the scrod tech.?


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 19, 2011)

doingfine said:


> hey scotty did you get all that 11oz from one plant?
> if so is that because you used the scrod tech.?


Yes he yielded 11oz off of 1 plant using the SCROG technique with a 400w light


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to duplicate Scotty's success, using his techniques and equipment
except I only have a 250w Ceramic Metal Halide instead of the 400.
So I expect I should get around 5-6oz's right?


----------



## doingfine (Apr 19, 2011)

thats fuckin awesome
i need to check on that scrod tech


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 19, 2011)

medicalgrowman said:


> I would like to duplicate Scotty's success, using his techniques and equipment
> except I only have a 250w Ceramic Metal Halide instead of the 400.
> So I expect I should get around 5-6oz's right?


Theoretically you should be able to get 5-6oz's with a 250w, but of course many variables can change this.


----------



## rick19011 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you think the topping he did made a big difference in a bigger yield?


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 19, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> Theoretically you should be able to get 5-6oz's with a 250w, but of course many variables can change this.


Thanx! As long as I get enough to keep me smoking perpetually as each grow goes through it's cycle!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Apr 19, 2011)

rick19011 said:


> Do you think the topping he did made a big difference in a bigger yield?


You can top or just bend the plant horizontally when the plant reaches the screen which is set 1 foot above the waterfarm. Either or will work.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 19, 2011)

rick19011 said:


> Do you think the topping he did made a big difference in a bigger yield?


I'm not sure the unintentional 'topping' that occurred here made much of a difference as it happened fairly early in the grow - so the energy that would have went into the main top was dispersed throughout the rest of the plant. Although peeps out there that have possibly seen higher yields from the PE using a topping technique may disagree... =)


----------



## buddha113 (Apr 26, 2011)

just droping in to see if your still planning another journel scotty


----------



## baertrr423 (Apr 28, 2011)

*ok new to this just pick up a power grow with a 5 gallon rev. going this week to buy cab 72"H x 30"W x 15"D and a sun system switchable hps/mh 400 watt. can i use the SCROG method with auto flower . i have red dwarf and green-o-matic seed right now . want to start in the next week or so any ideal are welcome and if some one can answer my question that would be great*


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 28, 2011)

baertrr423 said:


> *ok new to this just pick up a power grow with a 5 gallon rev. going this week to buy cab 72"H x 30"W x 15"D and a sun system switchable hps/mh 400 watt. can i use the SCROG method with auto flower . i have red dwarf and green-o-matic seed right now . want to start in the next week or so any ideal are welcome and if some one can answer my question that would be great*


Autos grow into one main cola - not much branching, so a scrog would be a waste of time with an auto strain... am I right?


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 30, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Autos grow into one main cola - not much branching, so a scrog would be a waste of time with an auto strain... am I right?


Yep, pretty much right on. If it is a true auto it will have a very vigorous growth, but scrogging or lst would most likely produce too much stress and shock, that would not result in the expected gain from it.


----------



## baertrr423 (Apr 30, 2011)

thank you that was a big heads up


----------



## rick19011 (May 1, 2011)

As you used Lucas Formula for this grow which is 8ml flora nova per gallon of water, as the water farm is 10 liters which is around 2 and a half gallons, do you wait till the plant has consumed all the water and then top up the water farm again with 20ml of flora nova because its 16ml for 2 gallons then its another 4ml because that's half a gallon so its 2 and a half gallons which = the 10 liters water capacity for the water farm?
Just wanted know how you actually use the flora nova in the water farm, whether you wait till the plant consumes all the water or what that's what i don't understand...
Thanks


----------



## dishinit (May 1, 2011)

rick19011 said:


> As you used Lucas Formula for this grow which is 8ml flora nova per gallon of water, as the water farm is 10 liters which is around 2 and a half gallons, do you wait till the plant has consumed all the water and then top up the water farm again with 20ml of flora nova because its 16ml for 2 gallons then its another 4ml because that's half a gallon so its 2 and a half gallons which = the 10 liters water capacity for the water farm?
> Just wanted know how you actually use the flora nova in the water farm, whether you wait till the plant consumes all the water or what that's what i don't understand...
> Thanks


Get yourself a good digital PH meter & PPM meter.
I strive to keep my WF topped off once a day or more often if necessary.
Initially this might be once every two days or more until your roots hit the Res.
I work at maintaining a steady PH through daily monitoring.
Do not start with 8 ml/gal nutes, start wilt 1/4 of that and slowly raise ppm over time.
The plant will tell you when it wants more.
Read TD's write up of ScottyBall's WF techniques.
It's pretty step by step.
Good growing.........


----------



## cindergrow (May 2, 2011)

dishinit said:


> Read TD's write up of ScottyBall's WF techniques.
> It's pretty step by step.
> Good growing.........


I've read this thread a few times and have started a plant in the waterfarm, but would love to read TD's write up. Do you have a link for this?


----------



## dishinit (May 2, 2011)

cindergrow said:


> I've read this thread a few times and have started a plant in the waterfarm, but would love to read TD's write up. Do you have a link for this?


Here ya go:
https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


----------



## cindergrow (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Man. That was quick.


----------



## paul smith (May 4, 2011)

serapis i have read every page of this thread so far and have come to the conclusion that you are nothing but a snide arrogant know it all tosser


----------



## TweedleD (May 4, 2011)

paul smith said:


> serapis i have read every page of this thread so far and have come to the conclusion that you are nothing but a snide arrogant know it all tosser


Paul Smith.....the first post you make on this board is a personal attack on another forum member, a member you do not know, and in a super awesome informative thread in which Serapis did nothing but answer peoples questions and try and help. Only those that kept asking the same questions or questioned the information he gave got a snap back answer, and rightly so!
I have compressed this whole thread into a .pdf and yet people still posted asking for asnwers that could be found by spending a bit of time reading. Its peoples laziness and spoon feeding attitude that pisses off seasoned growers here.

So how dare you come in here and insult another member!?

You know where the door is...
TD


----------



## Ganjasism (May 4, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Paul Smith.....the first post you make on this board is a personal attack on another forum member, a member you do not know, and in a super awesome informative thread in which Serapis did nothing but answer peoples questions and try and help. Only those that kept asking the same questions or questioned the information he gave got a snap back answer, and rightly so!
> I have compressed this whole thread into a .pdf and yet people still posted asking for asnwers that could be found by spending a bit of time reading. Its peoples laziness and spoon feeding attitude that pisses off seasoned growers here.
> 
> So how dare you come in here and insult another member!?
> ...


I must say that this thread was/is an inspiration to me. I find myself going back through it all the time; seems like I find something new everytime too. Much thanks to Scottyballs, and everyone that have contributed much useful information and knowledge. Thanks one and all. As for Paul Smith's comment....uh, that was off topic, LOL, and not very educated at that. Probably someone who got kicked off back for revenge on Serapis. He'll grow up someday.

I know why we have the "like" button on the side....but why isn't there a "dislike" button? Would have come in handy on Paul's post!


----------



## Benjammin'29201 (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys. its been a while since I posted in the forum, but I had a few follow-up questions for anyone who who do me the favor of answering them. I've managed to beat all of the other hurdles (rising ph, algae, aphids etc..) but I was wondering the best way to administer my nutes. I have come to the obvious conclusion that the way i'm doing it might not be the smartest. I premix the portions in a water bottle then add water to dilute so I can pour more over the hydroton to make sure it gets down into my res thouroughly. (While I'm sure FloraNova Bloom is a great nute, I bought a bottle and find the grit and clogs just unbearable..) Should I leave nutrients diluted in a bottle for such a long time? Should I mix then administer EACH time seperately? Also, I'm using the vinegar PH down method, and i was wondering how much can go into a res before the plant gets affected by all that vinegar... and is that even an issue?


----------



## Raylan (May 11, 2011)

No idea if you're still paying any attention to this thread, but I just thought I'd stop by and say thanks one more time. Just wrapped up my first grow and I couldn't have done it without stumbling upon your grow journal 4 months ago. Thanks for making it so simple man.


----------



## Raylan (May 11, 2011)

Benjammin'29201 said:


> Hey guys. its been a while since I posted in the forum, but I had a few follow-up questions for anyone who who do me the favor of answering them. I've managed to beat all of the other hurdles (rising ph, algae, aphids etc..) but I was wondering the best way to administer my nutes. I have come to the obvious conclusion that the way i'm doing it might not be the smartest. I premix the portions in a water bottle then add water to dilute so I can pour more over the hydroton to make sure it gets down into my res thouroughly. (While I'm sure FloraNova Bloom is a great nute, I bought a bottle and find the grit and clogs just unbearable..) Should I leave nutrients diluted in a bottle for such a long time? Should I mix then administer EACH time seperately? Also, I'm using the vinegar PH down method, and i was wondering how much can go into a res before the plant gets affected by all that vinegar... and is that even an issue?


You should be adding nutrients directly to water in a single container, then adding it directly to the reservoir. I'm a little confused to your problem, as well as the method you're using, but its always best not to over-complicate things if possible. IE: Pour nutrients into single container of water, stir water thoroughly, test PH/PPM, pour water into reservoir. Voila! Pouring extra over the hydroton is not necessary.


----------



## Ryken (May 25, 2011)

Just read all 75 pages and I have a new one. Scotty what AC unit are you using and how has been the quality? I've been going over all the models out there and reviews have me confused on what to go for.

And I'd like to add this is by far the best thread out there, and I'm so mad I got Flora Bloom instead of FloraNova bloom.....damn ordering


----------



## Reeves (May 28, 2011)

Why were you running your lights at 12/12 when the Pineapple express is an auto flowering strain.

I have a pineapple express from barneys farm and she started flowering on day 18 from sprout at 18/6

With auto's won't 12/12 give you less of a yield?

The Pineapple express looks really juicy though  nice grow


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

nice grow you peeps seem to know what ya talkin about can u have a look at this and let me know what ya think..post ya own pics aswell if you like the more the merrier..let me know bout ya own grows aswell...

take a look at this grow if you want tell me what you think 64 plants 19 days flower sum nice bud shots on page 102 let us know what you think on journal hope u like them and thanks in advance all comments advice welcome..sound..rep.... heres the link..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...ml#post5595351


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (May 28, 2011)

REEVES lol they make both bro not just autos..lol..This whas a photo period grow not auto..


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry to bump an old thread but what was your procedure for changing the reservoir with the scrog net. how do you seperate the two parts of the waterfarm and what do you do with the top part while your changing the bottem??

iv grown with the waterfarm before and i have 2 of them but i dont see how your able to do it safley with such a big plant attached to the net


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey man - changing the rez is easy with this setup. Keeping about a foot of space between the top of the waterfarm and the screen, you've got enough room to add-back water through the hydroton, straight through the top. To drain the rez, the plastic tube on the side that shows the water level can be bent down to allow the water to completely drain into a low-profile tub or pan. I've got mine up on some styrofoam blocks to give it a bit of height making it even easier to drain the reservoir. I've take all my inspiration from this grow journal and put into my current grow which is 9 weeks into flower.....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/418227-barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-waterfarm.html


----------



## kalzium (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi !

Does anyone have a clue which PPM scale is used by Scotty ? There is one by Hanna, EuTech and Truncheon which are quite far apart for higher nute levels. 

cheers,
Kalzium


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 31, 2011)

kalzium said:


> Hi !
> 
> Does anyone have a clue which PPM scale is used by Scotty ? There is one by Hanna, EuTech and Truncheon which are quite far apart for higher nute levels.
> 
> ...


I use a HM Digital ppm tester. Cost 15 bucks and goes up to 9990 ppm


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Aug 1, 2011)

remember you get what you pay for with meters trust me im never ever skimpin on a meter again. Heres what i use, Its HM as well http://www.pasadenahydroponics.com/hm-digital-waterproof-ec-tds-temp-combo-meter-com-100/

However that being said i've had very good luck with my HM so far but it did not cost 15$ nor would i ever buy another tester any where near that price range. Out of curiosity though how is their 15$ tester workin i went with the 70$ ppm tester gettin my HM ph tester here in a few more days my 3 way chinese pos from ebay shit on me massively so i've been buyin new testers lately.

Im just gun shy about cheap testers now



mr2shim said:


> I use a HM Digital ppm tester. Cost 15 bucks and goes up to 9990 ppm


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 1, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> remember you get what you pay for with meters trust me im never ever skimpin on a meter again. Heres what i use, Its HM as well http://www.pasadenahydroponics.com/hm-digital-waterproof-ec-tds-temp-combo-meter-com-100/
> 
> However that being said i've had very good luck with my HM so far but it did not cost 15$ nor would i ever buy another tester any where near that price range. Out of curiosity though how is their 15$ tester workin i went with the 70$ ppm tester gettin my HM ph tester here in a few more days my 3 way chinese pos from ebay shit on me massively so i've been buyin new testers lately.
> 
> Im just gun shy about cheap testers now


It's only 15 bucks because all it does is measure ppm's their more expensive testers have more bells and whistles.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Aug 2, 2011)

ah i see, mine measures temp as well as ppm and has a button to change to whatever scale ppm i need to run. Interesting might grab one to try for my outdoor grows.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Do any of you know where Scottyballz is hanging out now days? He was supposed to have a new thread up lil while ago...If not i was wondering if any of you could answer this question i see great results here using waterfarm style can you get just as good a results using DWC in 5 Gallon buckets with very good pump stone and aireation..and the scrog technique?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Do any of you know where Scottyballz is hanging out now days? He was supposed to have a new thread up lil while ago...If not i was wondering if any of you could answer this question i see great results here using waterfarm style can you get just as good a results using DWC in 5 Gallon buckets with very good pump stone and aireation..and the scrog technique?


Only someone who has done that can answer the question, I'm not sure if scottyballs has. I haven't seen him post here in a couple months. Personally I'd just spend the $60 USD and get a waterfarm complete kit and drop 10 bucks on a better air pump and 5 bucks on a 5" airstone

However to my understanding with the waterfarm. Initially the drip ring is a form of bubbleponics and helps with early vegetative growth whereas with DWC it really goes great for growth once the roots reach the water. So when adding an airstone to the waterfarm you're combining bubbleponics with deep water culture. So in a sense or at least to my understanding once the roots reach the res in a waterfarm the drip ring isn't necessarily needed. So I would assume you could have great results with DWC and i'm sure plenty have but I'm not sure how fast it would grow in comparison to waterfarm in early seedling/veg growth.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Only someone who has done that can answer the question, I'm not sure if scottyballs has. I haven't seen him post here in a couple months. Personally I'd just spend the $60 USD and get a waterfarm complete kit and drop 10 bucks on a better air pump and 5 bucks on a 5" airstone
> 
> However to my understanding with the waterfarm. Initially the drip ring is a form of bubbleponics and helps with early vegetative growth whereas with DWC it really goes great for growth once the roots reach the water. So when adding an airstone to the waterfarm you're combining bubbleponics with deep water culture. So in a sense or at least to my understanding once the roots reach the res in a waterfarm the drip ring isn't necessarily needed. So I would assume you could have great results with DWC and i'm sure plenty have but I'm not sure how fast it would grow in comparison to waterfarm in early seedling/veg growth.


Great answer... I learned a few things right there about the waterfarm that I never really thought about before...cool.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys Im still around poping in here and there watching your grows too.. BTW I use Hanna grochek PH and PPM meters. I calibrate them every grow. Some pointers I would make sure to keep any PH meter moist with either PH storage solution or distilled water. PH meters can be thrown off quite a bit if you let the bulb dry out..

Right now im in week one of flower with BlueMystic and comming along good as always I really like this strain.. Ive not started any grow logs and dont plan on it for some time as its very time consuming and ive already put all the info you guys need in this log.. but I tell you what when I get close to harvest Ill throw out some pre harvest shots..


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 8, 2011)

Right on man - great to see you back! If you have a few mins - pop over to my Tangerine Dream journal and have a peek - getting close to harvest time... Cheers!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 8, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Great answer... I learned a few things right there about the waterfarm that I never really thought about before...cool.


Carfull here the drip ring dose alot more then you might think.. bubble wands in the bottom of the rez will not produce as much oxygen then a system using a drip ring.. The oxygen produced in DWC mostly comes from agitating the surface layer of the water where 95% of O2 is picked up the bubbles dont do much in the water itself.. with a drip ring its going to cycle the entire resivor about every 30 mins to one hour depending on size of air pump.. now that said back to how O2 gets into the water the surface layer.. all the water that drips over the hydroton is 100% surface layer water and cycles 24/7 wich will increase O2 of the water over DWC.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Only someone who has done that can answer the question, I'm not sure if scottyballs has. I haven't seen him post here in a couple months. Personally I'd just spend the $60 USD and get a waterfarm complete kit and drop 10 bucks on a better air pump and 5 bucks on a 5" airstone
> 
> However to my understanding with the waterfarm. Initially the drip ring is a form of bubbleponics and helps with early vegetative growth whereas with DWC it really goes great for growth once the roots reach the water. So when adding an airstone to the waterfarm you're combining bubbleponics with deep water culture. So in a sense or at least to my understanding once the roots reach the res in a waterfarm the drip ring isn't necessarily needed. So I would assume you could have great results with DWC and i'm sure plenty have but I'm not sure how fast it would grow in comparison to waterfarm in early seedling/veg growth.


TY for the feed back bro may just do it the right way and save face and trial and error!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 8, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Carfull here the drip ring dose alot more then you might think.. bubble wands in the bottom of the rez will not produce as much oxygen then a system using a drip ring.. The oxygen produced in DWC mostly comes from agitating the surface layer of the water where 95% of O2 is picked up the bubbles dont do much in the water itself.. with a drip ring its going to cycle the entire resivor about every 30 mins to one hour depending on size of air pump.. now that said back to how O2 gets into the water the surface layer.. all the water that drips over the hydroton is 100% surface layer water and cycles 24/7 wich will increase O2 of the water over DWC.


Right on Scottyballz, and thanks for the clarification on the matter....


----------



## lostNug (Sep 12, 2011)

Awsome grow man. Very impressed. I am using a CMH for the first time also, hope mine turns out as good as urs. 

So you got 15o from a 400w cmh if I read correctly?


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Awsome grow man. Very impressed. I am using a CMH for the first time also, hope mine turns out as good as urs.
> 
> So you got 15o from a 400w cmh if I read correctly?


wasn't the cmh that got it, also waterfarm and scrog screen.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 15, 2011)

yep waterfarm and scrog are very important parts of my arsenal now lol, its about the cheapest way to get a pound with hydroponics i know of. Get a fan a 600w hps (you can do it on a 400 but lets make it easy we are not all scotty lol) some fans and a waterfarm some panda film and your good to go.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> yep waterfarm and scrog are very important parts of my arsenal now lol, its about the cheapest way to get a pound with hydroponics i know of. Get a fan a 600w hps (you can do it on a 400 but lets make it easy we are not all scotty lol) some fans and a waterfarm some panda film and your good to go.


600w, waterfarm, scrog and a bottle of Nova Bloom is about as guaranteed to a pound as you can get. Unless you just completely fuck it up.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 15, 2011)

this is so damn true man LOL, im running a single kessil right now and a 240 watt blackstar combined of 156 watts i should pull 6 ounces or so if this AO ever fills out. Damn shit is on day 45 and still barely filling. Looks like fluff balls still u see on ur lawn that u used to blow on when u were a kid. But off the same LED setup i've pulled almost a half and with a slightly different combo of kessil to blackstar led's i've pulled over a half p but i think that was around 180 watts or somthing. Not bad. But, NOT ENOUGH YET!! This is my first waterfarm run and my first true scrog run and i shoulda used a metal screen my string had too much flex in it so my center is a lil crammed and some lights bein blocked however im imressed with the penetration of the lights still. Not sure y but im still happy with it, just frustrated my canopy isnt more spread out. LEDs have me trippin right now though cause its such a late filling strain anyways. Its hard to not think the led's are fuckin with me but i know in reality they really are probably not, but that being said. If it fills in the way i want it to i should have a good 6 ounces and at least a qp i would hope. Damn summer time rapes so hard with heat out here i cant afford to run HPS during summer, and i can BARELY afford it during winter, im torn between grabbing a new 600 ballast and bulb or grabbing another LED panel. Smarts $ says the panel but the problem with that is if for some wild ass reason it doesnt yeild what i need it to im fucked fucked hard, because its so damn expensive for the panel that i could afford a 600 and pay power for 2 months. But it fucks me for heat and it fucks me for power being high all the time and i can BARELY afford that. If one thing goes haywire i could be fucked badly because i wont have money to fix an emergency problem. Oh dilemas and decisions.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 15, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> this is so damn true man LOL, im running a single kessil right now and a 240 watt blackstar combined of 156 watts i should pull 6 ounces or so if this AO ever fills out. Damn shit is on day 45 and still barely filling. Looks like fluff balls still u see on ur lawn that u used to blow on when u were a kid. But off the same LED setup i've pulled almost a half and with a slightly different combo of kessil to blackstar led's i've pulled over a half p but i think that was around 180 watts or somthing. Not bad. But, NOT ENOUGH YET!! This is my first waterfarm run and my first true scrog run and i shoulda used a metal screen my string had too much flex in it so my center is a lil crammed and some lights bein blocked however im imressed with the penetration of the lights still. Not sure y but im still happy with it, just frustrated my canopy isnt more spread out. LEDs have me trippin right now though cause its such a late filling strain anyways. Its hard to not think the led's are fuckin with me but i know in reality they really are probably not, but that being said. If it fills in the way i want it to i should have a good 6 ounces and at least a qp i would hope. Damn summer time rapes so hard with heat out here i cant afford to run HPS during summer, and i can BARELY afford it during winter, im torn between grabbing a new 600 ballast and bulb or grabbing another LED panel. Smarts $ says the panel but the problem with that is if for some wild ass reason it doesnt yeild what i need it to im fucked fucked hard, because its so damn expensive for the panel that i could afford a 600 and pay power for 2 months. But it fucks me for heat and it fucks me for power being high all the time and i can BARELY afford that. If one thing goes haywire i could be fucked badly because i wont have money to fix an emergency problem. Oh dilemas and decisions.


I had a yeild of 4.5 oz with a 100w hps.. ive had yeilds of between 8-9 oz with a 250w hps.. LED's one day will be more cost efective but we a still a ways off.. right now for the avg home grower its a waste of time imo.. 250's are pretty easy to cool and a good starter light.. it will also pay for your entire setup first grow...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 16, 2011)

um scotty im sorry man but a 250 is not gonna cut it my leds do better than that lol. lets not talk about that in this thread though. If i go HPS im going 600 or im not doing it at all. LED's make more sense for small grows and thats where im at right now because i cant afford the power yet on the 600 consistantly. If i went to a 250 hps it would fuck me just as hard because im now spending more money for the same yeild im getting. The strain im growin is just pissin me off cause its such a late filler. 

On a more important note thanks for your help with the water farm man i wouldnt be doin it without followin this thread for as long as i have. My choice of lights has more to do with my financial and space situation than anything else.

thanks for sharin the knowledge scotty.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> um scotty im sorry man but a 250 is not gonna cut it my leds do better than that lol. lets not talk about that in this thread though. If i go HPS im going 600 or im not doing it at all. LED's make more sense for small grows and thats where im at right now because i cant afford the power yet on the 600 consistantly. If i went to a 250 hps it would fuck me just as hard because im now spending more money for the same yeild im getting. The strain im growin is just pissin me off cause its such a late filler.
> 
> On a more important note thanks for your help with the water farm man i wouldnt be doin it without followin this thread for as long as i have. My choice of lights has more to do with my financial and space situation than anything else.
> 
> thanks for sharin the knowledge scotty.


No problem I saw you were wanting at least 6oz Im not sure what your final goal is but your running 240w + 156w = 396w For 3 more watts you could be yeilding up to 10-15oz or -156w and yield around 8-9 oz. Im baked so im probly missing somthing..

But I will warn you if you decide on a 600w hps is a motherfucker to try to keep cool unless you water cool.. wich is tits but expensive..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 17, 2011)

my 240w led only pulls from the socket 133 watts and my kessil only pulls 36 im using under 200 watts and getting six ounces on the regular, its this strain im running pissin me off with its odd filling habits.

600 isnt that hard to cool where im at luckily and i'd only be using it during the winter at night when i can pull ASS cold 45 degree air over my bulb. But yea they are a bitch to cool. But im lookin at a 250 hps right now since im so close to it in power, if i can get one dirty cheap ill compare it to my led setup but i HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt im going to yeild less because this single 240 led made my 400 look like a joke. But that was before i was dialed in. So still testing things but i know im good for six ounces with what i have FOR SURE. Just is the plant going to give it to me...

thanks scotty


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 17, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> my 240w led only pulls from the socket 133 watts and my kessil only pulls 36 im using under 200 watts and getting six ounces on the regular, its this strain im running pissin me off with its odd filling habits.
> 
> 600 isnt that hard to cool where im at luckily and i'd only be using it during the winter at night when i can pull ASS cold 45 degree air over my bulb. But yea they are a bitch to cool. But im lookin at a 250 hps right now since im so close to it in power, if i can get one dirty cheap ill compare it to my led setup but i HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt im going to yeild less because this single 240 led made my 400 look like a joke. But that was before i was dialed in. So still testing things but i know im good for six ounces with what i have FOR SURE. Just is the plant going to give it to me...
> 
> thanks scotty


so you're saying your 240w led does better than the 400w hps?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 17, 2011)

when i was pulling 6 ounces with my 400 yea it fuckin blew it out the water with speed of veg and quality of nug. Now that im dialed in i think its more closer to about a 300w hps. If i had a 400w right now i know id pull at least 10-12 ounces. quality will still be slightly lower only due to lower UV count of the HPS but if i supplemented a uv bulb it would negate that completely and quality would be equal, led's yeild just less, however i spent less than half of what i would have spent to pull that with an HPS so there is advantages it just depends on how much you have to pull a run and right now im lookin at needing more lights period end of story, my 400w hps isnt going to cut it either. I need a 600w or i need more panels and this time im going with GLH instead of blackstar long story not neccesarily for this thread. LED's have their place, but you have to weigh certain things. Right now i think its going to barely do what i need but if i can get a 250 hps for like a bill and test it next run versus the led's see what does better ill have a good idea on how to size my next cab and a few other things. I still need hps power even though im rockin LED's its just comin to the point where i have to ask myself if its even worth it anymore for the larger scale to run HPS now that GLH has come out with these new panels and kessil has their H350's out, pricey yes but they fuckin destroy in the grow room, and they dont eat my pocket book on a monthly basis just once.

Anyways lets not turn this into HPSvLED in here lol


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 18, 2011)

as long as I can have enough smoke between grows I don't care if elves come out at night and shine flashlights on it.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 18, 2011)

rofl i think you might care about the flashlights, lol it would herm your shit, but the elves they can smoke up as long as they dont burn too much lol


----------



## AWnox (Sep 19, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Paul Smith.....the first post you make on this board is a personal attack on another forum member, a member you do not know, and in a super awesome informative thread in which Serapis did nothing but answer peoples questions and try and help. Only those that kept asking the same questions or questioned the information he gave got a snap back answer, and rightly so!
> I have compressed this whole thread into a .pdf and yet people still posted asking for asnwers that could be found by spending a bit of time reading. Its peoples laziness and spoon feeding attitude that pisses off seasoned growers here.
> 
> So how dare you come in here and insult another member!?
> ...


I have read through all of this thread and if I may say so, this thread along with many other on RIU have helped out tremendously. Thank you very much for your collaboration. BTW where can I find that pdf file pof this thread ? It would be so helpful If I can print it out and use once I start my first waterfarm. Please any info would be highly appreciated. Thanks and best regards!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2011)

AWnox said:


> I have read through all of this thread and if I may say so, this thread along with many other on RIU have helped out tremendously. Thank you very much for your collaboration. BTW where can I find that pdf file pof this thread ? It would be so helpful If I can print it out and use once I start my first waterfarm. Please any info would be highly appreciated. Thanks and best regards!


This what your looking for? https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


----------



## AWnox (Sep 20, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> This what your looking for? https://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


 SCOTTYBALLS! From the legend none the less. Thank you very much. This will helped me out tremendously in my first hydro adventure. Needless to say you were a great part of the inspiration to venture away from soil. This way it makes it much easier to have something as a reference. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 21, 2011)

yep that is one helpful link I refer to it almost daily right now. My PE has 9 tops developing in veg at week 7 and after this grow its off to get more water farms. Pure inspiration Scottyballs, I'll pour ya a good beer if we ever meet.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> yep that is one helpful link I refer to it almost daily right now. My PE has 9 tops developing in veg at week 7 and after this grow its off to get more water farms. Pure inspiration Scottyballs, I'll pour ya a good beer if we ever meet.


 
Glad I can help.. Ill take a budlight lime.. Im a cheap drunk


----------



## mrbonk10 (Sep 27, 2011)

hey scotty was wondering if you use co2?? thanks


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Sep 28, 2011)

oh man scotty this run was all bad, i got teh root rots like a mofo lol. My agent orange got stunted to holy hell at least in nug production i had TONS of what looked to be poopers only they never filled in, because my rootball was GONE on the bottom half of the waterfarm fuckin root rot.... My nug is frostier than balls though. Check my sig for the thread, im going to update in a bit, they dont look big or pretty but god damn do they smell like mad and FROSTY FROSTY FROSTY. Talk about needin odor control


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 2, 2011)

mrbonk10 said:


> hey scotty was wondering if you use co2?? thanks


No co2 othern then me breathing all over it when Im dazed looking at the budz


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 3, 2011)

great thread i cant recommand farms enough i use the aqua farm its a bigger version but i always get massive plants 
they really are the dogs nuts farms are ive got 4 uk cheese from seed in one farm and there like 6 weeks into flower the buds are massive the biggest plant is taller than me and im 6ft2


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 3, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> great thread i cant recommand farms enough i use the aqua farm its a bigger version but i always get massive plants
> they really are the dogs nuts farms are ive got 4 uk cheese from seed in one farm and there like 6 weeks into flower the buds are massive the biggest plant is taller than me and im 6ft2


Yup Ive had some 6 footers back when head room was not a issue.. you should try to scrog next time huge diffrence in yeild..


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 4, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Yup Ive had some 6 footers back when head room was not a issue.. you should try to scrog next time huge diffrence in yeild..


been thinking the same thing myself of late 
been doing a little researh on that very subject my next ones gonna be strawberry cheesecake using scrog i my be able to beat my 14oz record who no's


----------



## Scotty1991 (Oct 5, 2011)

hey scotty! im scotty from scotland too  got a few questions if you wouldent mind bud, i wont hit you with too many but ill probably pester you a little later 

1. the dayton blower you use, is it quiet and is it ok for grow tents too? i hear read they are strong and vaccum shut cabinet doors, dont want to buy a 465 cfm if its going to suck up my tent and spit it out the window xD

2.would you recomend using a cmh from seed to harvest or would you advise using cfl's during veg and then switching? (on a thread on here named Things To Know About Lighting it says MH lamps will make fluffy light buds if you use them from seed to harvest but it dosent mention cmh)

3. Whats ur take on LED? 

edit- i know the dayton blower will be blowing out the hot hair just fine but do i need to assist air intake or would i get enough fresh air from just havint a vent right by the window(concealed of corse =D)

thx in advance, ur epic


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 5, 2011)

Scotty1991 said:


> hey scotty! im scotty from scotland too  got a few questions if you wouldent mind bud, i wont hit you with too many but ill probably pester you a little later
> 
> 1. the dayton blower you use, is it quiet and is it ok for grow tents too? i hear read they are strong and vaccum shut cabinet doors, dont want to buy a 465 cfm if its going to suck up my tent and spit it out the window xD
> 
> ...


No blowers are not going to implode your tent 

CMH from seed to harvest YES!!

LED's No not yet still a ways off but could be a good alternative in the future...

As far as your intake and exhaust it depends on how your setup is.. for a tent I would say no need but it would not hurt either just increase your CFM..


----------



## Scotty1991 (Oct 7, 2011)

cool thx for the answers, i had no idea you could get 15 oz from 1 plant but im not that hopefull lol i just want good bud, 5 oz would put the biggest smile on my face and hopefully ill achieve that copying you !


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea 15 oz for 1 plant is a nice dream. That would be over 1 gram per watt. I hope to get at least 10 from mine.


----------



## Scotty1991 (Oct 8, 2011)

hey scotty, got another question for ya. im sure the stone from PE is great but i like to get knocked the fuck out when i smoke so even tho this will be my first grow do you think it would be too ambitious to go for a strain with really high thc that is not recomended by seed banks for first timers? i know indica is suited for indoor grows more but as a first time grow would it be daft to go for a sativa? bearing in mind ill be using the same methods as you almost to a T if i can.
also if you dont mind, where do get youre equipment?

thx in advance!


----------



## AWnox (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey SCOTTYBALLS, don't know if you around this thread anymore but I really wanted to know about how you got a handle on those ph levels during the first weeks. It seems that even if you add ph'ed water to lower your ph it still rises. How would you be able to adjust your ph if you didn't have to top with water? Can you just put a couple of drops in the reservoir to adjust or does it have to be water from the top? I didn't rinse the pebbles with ph water before starting the WF and the seems to rise on it's own for some reason. Any info you can provide on this would be appreciated my friend. Thanks for your time.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like hard water.. High calcium levels make Ph hard to lower.. You need a ro system or better water source..


----------



## scrottiemcboogerballs (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine does the exact same thing awnox. I have a soil system but some aluminum sulfate seems to keep it pretty stable. I have to add it about every 10 days or two waterings but the ph stays down and the plants stay happy. We have hard water too.


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my PE lil over 3weeks in flowering. 1000w to 750w. Organic soil FFOF/LW 2 to 1. With Humboldt organic line. Vegged for bout a month under T5. She is 2.5 feet tall, kinda stretched like a big dog when flipped but slowed down now and is gonna pack on weight the way she is going.

edit. sorry photo number 2 is a diff strain so ignore that. my bad.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 11, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Sounds like hard water.. High calcium levels make Ph hard to lower.. You need a ro system or better water source..


I use distilled baby water. PH is about 7 and ppm around 70 or so...


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 12, 2011)

AWnox said:


> I use distilled baby water. PH is about 7 and ppm around 70 or so...


 
Ok good then your fine the first few weeks ph dose not matter as the plant is not really using nutrients anyway.. really you should not have to add any for the first 2 weeks.. when you start adding more nutrients you will have more ph buffers if you using distilled water then you have nothing to worry about the nova will buffer your water so dont even sweat it.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 13, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Ok good then your fine the first few weeks ph dose not matter as the plant is not really using nutrients anyway.. really you should not have to add any for the first 2 weeks.. when you start adding more nutrients you will have more ph buffers if you using distilled water then you have nothing to worry about the nova will buffer your water so dont even sweat it.


Thanks for the clarification. It almost seems to easy for the first 2 weeks.  The real challenge starts afterwards I imagine. It's good though to know I don't have to worry about one less thing for the first 2 weeks. Thanks again.


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Scotty, I was wondering if the CMH bulb you used for the PE grow has its own ballast, or is the CMH bulb interchangeable with an HPS/MH setup. say if I was using a Lumatek 600w digital ballast, would I be able to use a CMH bulb instead of an HPS bulb or would I have to get a ballast specific to the CMH bulb? Love all the info i've learned from you, and will you be doing any more journals again on RIU?

Thanks,

Snap


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 27, 2011)

CMH are for magnetic ballasts only.


----------



## snap1234 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks mr2. I have a lumatek digital so I guess its mh/hps for me.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever made a scrog that attaches to your waterfarm? I have a Jack hearer femmed from greenhouse seeds 14 days old in my waterfarm, and I would love to scrog it! But the way my grow is setup, I have to move my waterfarm every once in a while. Does anyone have any designs or pics of a scrog that can move with the waterfarm? Thanks and peace.


----------



## stondded (Nov 1, 2011)

there is an awesome thread in the diy section for making moveable screens tht was made about a month ago tht was really well done


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just built one, I will be starting a thread doing a waterfarm grow with a scrog attached to the waterfarm soon using Jack herrer femd. I subbed to this thread originally because I was going to start with pineapple express in a waterfarm but my seed didn't root lol


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is what I ended up building for a waterfarm attached scrog

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/482693-waterfarm-scrog-femd-jack-herrer.html


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 2, 2011)

Amazing thread, enough said! I'll be trying a waterfarm at some point in the near future 

I do have a few questions for scotty 

-I'm working with a very similar space and was planning on ordering a 400 watt lumatek air cooled hood so I could throw as much lumens as possible and still have a chance at cooling the room. My biggest problem is going to be cooling and I realize this going in. So my question to you would be, @80 degree ambient temps would you recommend an air cooled hps or just a regular batwing reflector paired with a huge fan similar to what you have? 440 cfm for a 50 square foot room. I do currently have a/c ran to the box but its tied into the main a/c so its not constantly on. I could run a window unit similar to what I think you have going and lower the ambient temp down to at least 77.? What would you do in my situation? The reason I ask is because those air cooled hoods arn't cheap I just didn't think it would be possible to cool my area without one?? Didn't mean to ramble but your advice would be much appreciated! I was also thinking of the CMH but its a toss up as of right now.


----------



## Hiddenface (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG!!!!! my tap is at 550 ppm.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy shit I thought mine was bad at 340 and 8.2 ph lol


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Dec 1, 2011)

550ppm is high. When my buddy used Scotty's method twice, his water came in around 210ppm. Worked just fine with no problems. Made sure to aerate his tap using an air pump and air stone for at least 24 hours. Used GH Flora Nova Bloom from seed to harvest, which I might add does a damn good job of balancing the pH when you hit flower.


----------



## Hiddenface (Dec 3, 2011)

OK the airstone for a day dropped it to about 340 ppm. Makes me wonder "what the hell am I drinking?";other than minerals, toxic levels of flouride, estrogen and chlorine....etc....Im surprised this thread is still active. Props to scotty and all waterfarm heroes. Sticky this thing already.


----------



## mr2shim (Dec 3, 2011)

If I were you, I'd buy a RO system ASAP. I wouldn't drink that water, the tap here is ~250 ppm and it tastes like shit, I couldn't imagine how pad 500ppm would taste!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Hiddenface said:


> OK the airstone for a day dropped it to about 340 ppm. Makes me wonder "what the hell am I drinking?";other than minerals, toxic levels of flouride, estrogen and chlorine....etc....Im surprised this thread is still active. Props to scotty and all waterfarm heroes. Sticky this thing already.


U were measuring chlorine ppm apparently it evaporates off after 24 hrs I don't do shit to my tap even though I probably should lol. Just fill add nutrients and ph is what I do lol. Im just not caring til I run ro lol. Unfortunately my oh is ao damn high flora nova doesn't do much to buffer for me lol. If I was usin ro it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Hiddenface (Dec 10, 2011)

im using RO for everything now.


----------



## Ehkzz (Jan 2, 2012)

How would you go about making your own homemade version of the water farm? Like where would easy mistakes in construction commonly be?


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Jan 9, 2012)

This is the best thread ever, just started my ScROG grow with 2 water farms under 600 Wat MH/HPS, very impressed with your thread!


----------



## Bluezdude (Jan 10, 2012)

Ehkzz said:


> How would you go about making your own homemade version of the water farm? Like where would easy mistakes in construction commonly be?


For me the most difficult part was to avoid any leakage. Check my grow, it's on a DIY "waterfarm".


----------



## KDiaz (Mar 27, 2012)

I just read the entire thread and it really is a bible. Well done Scotty! Does anyone know where to find the condensed version anymore? I clicked the links posted earlier but it says it's missing or has been deleted.


----------



## iamAK47 (Apr 2, 2012)

KDiaz said:


> I just read the entire thread and it really is a bible. Well done Scotty! Does anyone know where to find the condensed version anymore? I clicked the links posted earlier but it says it's missing or has been deleted.


yeah, anyone got that pdf?


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 3, 2012)

I believe the link is in this thread.


----------



## Dirtydubbin13 (Apr 3, 2012)

yea that seems to be da bean cause everybody growin dat ish lol


----------



## KDiaz (Apr 4, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> I believe the link is in this thread.


It's been moved or deleted. Wondering if anyone has a different link for it or had saved it.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All,
I copied the thread yesterday and I am cleaning it up to make a book for me. If it is OK with Scotty and RIU I could share it when it is ready.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## alienrain (Apr 4, 2012)

This has got me so interested in the water farm...

What kind of pump are you using Scotty? The links in the thread are outdated.

I've been inspired


----------



## KDiaz (Apr 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi All,
> I copied the thread yesterday and I am cleaning it up to make a book for me. If it is OK with Scotty and RIU I could share it when it is ready.
> Cheers,
> Mo


Please do!


----------



## KDiaz (Apr 7, 2012)

alienrain said:


> This has got me so interested in the water farm...
> 
> What kind of pump are you using Scotty? The links in the thread are outdated.
> 
> I've been inspired


I think he said use at least a 60 gallon air pump. I got a 60 gallon tetra from amazon but you can also get them at a Walmart. Mine was $10 cheaper on amazon though. It's the whisper model and it's virtually silent.


----------



## mr2shim (Apr 9, 2012)

I have it in a pdf actually. I'll upload it and here it is....

http://www.filedropper.com/uwasg


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks Mr


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 9, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> I have it in a pdf actually. I'll upload it and here it is....
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/uwasg


What Up Mr2Shims Long Time No Post.So Catch Me Up Brother.I Belive Your Last Post Said You Were Going Sking Also Did You And The Misses Get Moved Into Your New House?? Peace And Who Planted That Glove Man I Dont Care Im Too Busy Running My Fingers Through Your Momma'a Hair.


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

what is ppm? i am going to buy and try out the waterfarm after reading this thread, hats of to you scotty! jus come back from dam tried the pineapple kush it was superb!! so i may re-create your grow lol


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2012)

kana said:


> what is ppm? i am going to buy and try out the waterfarm after reading this thread, hats of to you scotty! jus come back from dam tried the pineapple kush it was superb!! so i may re-create your grow lol


Parts per million =ppm ... In hydro in order to correctly read how much nutrients you are using you measure with a ppm meter ( TDS or EC ). also you will need a ph meter to test water/nutrients mix to assure ph is at the right ph level ( 5.2-6.5 with 5.8 being optimal ). I would suggest you read more about Hydro and equipment needed before starting your project.


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Parts per million =ppm ... In hydro in order to correctly read how much nutrients you are using you measure with a ppm meter ( TDS or EC ). also you will need a ph meter to test water/nutrients mix to assure ph is at the right ph level ( 5.2-6.5 with 5.8 being optimal ). I would suggest you read more about Hydro and equipment needed before starting your project.


yeah i have started to do research on hydro growing, ive been doing soil 4 a while so i thought id give hydro a try, i know about ph with regards to hydro growing, but was confused about ppm wasnt sure if it was the same as EC, will read up more about ppm what else would you say is a key factor to understand before starting hydro growing?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2012)

kana said:


> yeah i have started to do research on hydro growing, ive been doing soil 4 a while so i thought id give hydro a try, i know about ph with regards to hydro growing, but was confused about ppm wasnt sure if it was the same as EC, will read up more about ppm what else would you say is a key factor to understand before starting hydro growing?


doing hydro you need a PH meter( to check ph level) and a TDS or EC meter which will give you your ppm.I don't like to convert so I use a Hanna TDS meter vs a EC meter.. TDS does the conversion for me and tells me the ppm.. example would be if I added about 7.5 mil ( 1 1/2 tsp.) of florabloom nutes to a gallon of water and then tested the water with my TDS meter it woud give me a reading of about 1100ppm. I would then check my ph and that should be about 5.5-5.8 ph level. Letting me know that I'm good to feed my plants ( depending on if thats what my plants needed ). Not having them is like driving blind.


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> doing hydro you need a PH meter( to check ph level) and a TDS or EC meter which will give you your ppm.I don't like to convert so I use a Hanna TDS meter vs a EC meter.. TDS does the conversion for me and tells me the ppm.. example would be if I added about 7.5 mil ( 1 1/2 tsp.) of florabloom nutes to a gallon of water and then tested the water with my TDS meter it woud give me a reading of about 1100ppm. I would then check my ph and that should be about 5.5-5.8 ph level. Letting me know that I'm good to feed my plants ( depending on if thats what my plants needed ). Not having them is like driving blind.


thanks mate u made that very clear 2 understand, now i can get started just need to invest in one of those hanna tds meters, i take it ur a hydro grower if so what system u use?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2012)

kana said:


> thanks mate u made that very clear 2 understand, now i can get started just need to invest in one of those hanna tds meters, i take it ur a hydro grower if so what system u use?


Waterfarm/scrog rules !!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2012)

Bought stuff to make my screen. Then I need to top this girl:


----------



## kana (Apr 10, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Waterfarm/scrog rules !!!!


lol i can see that, would you say they require a lot of attention or can they be left unattend like the autopots and wilma systems?


----------



## londonfog (Apr 10, 2012)

kana said:


> lol i can see that, would you say they require a lot of attention or can they be left unattend like the autopots and wilma systems?


You do have to check it everyday..and add water/nute...also depends on if you doing scrog, tempeture ( high temps will make the plant use more water )..not like dirt were you can water and walk away for 3 days ...lol


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Scottyballz Has Inspired Alot Of Growers.I Myself Read This Thread And Went Out And Bought 2 Waterfarms.My First Grow I Did 2 G-13 Pineapple Express Auto's In A Cab That Is 36x21x65 (Big Mistake) Oh well I Learned Alot and Yielded 7.5 Ozs Cooking Under A 400 Watt CMH.Man I Do love This Light.Currently On My 2nd Grow I Updated To A 3 Gl DIY Waterfarm With Attached Screen.Peace And Opposum Grease


----------



## jbeatzzz (May 19, 2012)

what ratios of the flora nova do you use throughout the grow say weeks 1-2 and so on and no other additives are used here? im sorry if someone has asked this but ive read 154 pages and there r 35+more


----------



## faded4life (Jul 2, 2012)

How often do you run system? 24/7 or varying? I tried 24/7 and drowned some clones. I have 'high' hopes for this system but need to get the timing thing down or else....


----------



## KaliKush412 (Jul 5, 2012)

nice. how often do you change water & how much water do you put in?? just as picture?


----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Read the first 25 pages, it's all there. Scotty won't come back just to spoon feed you slackers who are to lazy to read.............


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 15, 2012)

mytwhyt said:


> Read the first 25 pages, it's all there. Scotty won't come back just to spoom feed you slackers who are to lazy to read.............


Basically. Anything you need to know is already there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 3, 2012)

HI SCOTTYBALLS!! I hope your well. I have been so curious about your garden. WHAT is going on in your garden mate?


----------



## 420hydro (Aug 4, 2012)

For those of you interested in* CMH - Ceramic Metal Halide* lights

HTG Supply has a package deal just for you ! I got one through Ebay or you can go through their website for a combo.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-Watt-Ceramic-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light.asp
.
Scotty, thank for a truly wonderful tutorial.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 4, 2012)

two years later and still the post is legend, hands on the best waterfarm grow I have seen in a while though there was a super lemon haze grow that was epic too this is the best how to in a nut shell you can get for the 'Farm. Did a g13 PE w a 400 wt right next to a buddha cheese both WF. About 5 - 6 zips of G13 plant 3.5 B Cheese first time out of the gate. One stunned newbie lol. personal use shared w close friends lasted for a long time. Yeah follow the basic set up and reap the rewards.


----------



## ian0605 (Aug 7, 2012)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Ok lets see if these things are all they are cracked up to be.. Germination started this mourning.. I will be using this tried and trued set up
> 
> Feminized Pineapple Express
> Cabinet 29"X19"X50"
> ...


Hi recently found your thread and started growing with your method, ive been growing for years and used nft trays and the full canna range. I bought a few waterfarms and some floranova bloom. i had been growing for about 4 weeks and was using the canna feed as i hadnt recieved the novaflora yet and everything was going well. I changed the tank this week and statred to use the novaflora. That was 2 days ago and on checking them today the one with canna is fine floranova 1 looks as if its dying, its wilting and leaves are yellowing. EC is running at 1.2 so not to much nutes. Ive just emptied the tank and i am flushing to see if i can save her. Any ideas would be great. cheers


p.s. im in scotland as well, props for your grow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2012)

Scottyballs inspired me to grow this Casey Jones Waterfarm Beast . Final Dry wieght 1 lb 2.5 oz .


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 13, 2012)

First i would like to say thank you scottyballs this has been one of the best reads ive had in long time. like so many others have said im inspired to try the water farm which a friend of mines gifted me a while ago. im sure your no following this thread any more but if there is anyone else still here maybe you could answer this question. I was wondering if i could sub mother earths bloom(3-2-5) instead of flora nova bloom? only ask cause i already have the mother earth bloom and would like to use that before i get more newts


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2012)

cubabdi said:


> First i would like to say thank you scottyballs this has been one of the best reads ive had in long time. like so many others have said im inspired to try the water farm which a friend of mines gifted me a while ago. im sure your no following this thread any more but if there is anyone else still here maybe you could answer this question. I was wondering if i could sub mother earths bloom(3-2-5) instead of flora nova bloom? only ask cause i already have the mother earth bloom and would like to use that before i get more newts


Why not? It's worth a try. You don't have to do it exactly how he did it. No harm in trying new things. Who knows, maybe it will turn out even better.


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 14, 2012)

do you think that i will be ok using it by it self i been trying to do as much research as possible on it as i can and still lost. most threads i read people are using as additive or as base with the whole line of AN additives


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 14, 2012)

and if you go to AN nutrients calculator they dont even let you put mother earth as base nutrient. trying to get general idea of what dose gives me what ppm so i can try and game plan but im totally lost with this one. trying to get a grasp on how this n-k-p thing works and how it convert with 100-100-200 thing man my head is spinning


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2012)

To be honest with you. Just follow a specific Lucas Formula. That's what I do.


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 14, 2012)

indeed.what strains are you growing? im currently waiting on some pineapple express, ak-48, and critical sensi star. the ak ive done before was pretty good smoke but i let it go due to the strong as smell. the critical sensi star is a freebie so she might not get popped this go around going do some research on her to see what she about. and needless to say i got the pe from this thread alone lol


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2012)

PE currently


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 15, 2012)

nice hows it going for ya? whats your setup? im going to be running 600watt in a 5x5x6 tent 450cfm fan and filter. i leaning towards running 2 waterfarms in it with both being pe since my ak48 aren't fem. im throw the ak48 in dirt till i find the females take clones from them and then put in supersoil i had brewing for past two months and see how that work out. 

on more thing mr if i want to use the link you had for the condensed version of this thread i have to pay?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes i still follow the thread from time to time.. and you can use whatever nutrients you want Flora nova is just what ive used over the last few years and has been consistant for me and is a simple veg to flower formula in one bottle and i like the ph buffering as I never have to use ph up or ph down.. you can follow me or take your own road long as its a decent nute the plant will be happy either way..

As of now im about to harvest a greenhouse super lemon haze and should yeild a lil over 16oz under a 250w hps and 400w cmh.. this plant is much larger then what i normally do so I added a resivoir with a water pump and ditched the air pump to keep up with the plant since its drinking over 2 gallons a day.. working well.. super lemon haze on the other has taken forever to flower im 68 days into flower and still have a few days to go..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2012)

i will follow you Scottyballs, you have marked an amazingly positive vibe and spirit in my life. One that i can now passssss onto many

Im glad you follow the tread form time to time because I always look forward to your input and thrive on your advances in the grow room. 

I have a questions for you, if you dont mind.
The first reguards your lighting situation..

Your lighting intrigues me. Is that what you run your entire grow, that wattage? Two hoods? what are the lights brand names? 


And your new resivior....
Where do i get this or how do i make this? 

Im so excited that your growing Super Lemon Haze. That was the first plant I ever grew and you never forget your first girl! 

xoxo 
DAT


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Dr. amber in this thread page 2 https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/521479-what-waterfarm.html?highlight=what+is+waterfarm i explain everything you need to know above is a drawing i did with paint brush to give you a idea how it works .. and it works 10x better then using a air pump .. no algee growing on rocks or salt build up because the water is not spitting and splashing all over the place..

As far as my lighting go's I use a cheepo batwing reflector's no air cooled hoods, no cool tubes.. keep in mind when light has to pass threw glass your cutting out lumens wich is a bad idea for the bud to watt ratio... For HPS i run phillips son-t-plus bulbs and for CMH I run phillips CMH .. i normally only run a single 400w but I decided to add another light for side lighting since this plant is such a fucking monster.. I have arm size buds laying all over the place falling over from the weight I tide some of them up but not all of them since im about to bring it down anyway.... I run a 100w MH for vege then switch to CMH when i go to flower and add a 250w hps if I need more light..

I have had the most high end reflectors out from PL and saw no improvment over a $20 batwing (use a pebbled hood).. that being said like everything else I recomend to keep it simple.. high end nutes, reflectors, whatever Ill put my simple setup aginst any aero setup with the most high end lights and most expensive nutes money can buy and I can match or beat them all in quality and yeild. let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## karm4 (Aug 21, 2012)

what did this evantually yield??


----------



## alienrain (Aug 21, 2012)

Yo Scotty...first off I just harvested my first grow from a waterfarm using your method. Many thanks for your journal and outline. I'm so glad you're checking in and showing your new mods.

Also are you still growing in your small cab? How is the heat from all the lights being taken care of? How often are you changing the water and I'm assuming it's as simple as removing the tote and dumping out all the water am I correct?

When topping off the res are you using plain water or nutrient water? I was using plain water so as not to cause an imbalance in the nutes the plant wasn't taking up. 

Can you post some pics of your set up...I would love to start using the new set up you've got and I'm having a tough time figuring out the drawing. And this is a huge request...I would kill to see another journal with your new setup. That would be fuckin EPIC!! Think about it.

Thanks again hommie for the knowledge. YOU ROCK!!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 21, 2012)

Harvest will be tomarrow... finale yeild will not be for another week or so.. I may take a few shots of the set up when Im done if i have time.. I top off with fresh water till I reach 4 gallons of topped of water wich is equal to the 4 galons of nutes solution.. also every other nute change i flushed the system with straight water so the roots have a chance to flush toxxins usally for about 24 hours.. you would be surprised what this dose I put in water at 39 ppm and next day it rose to 200-300 ppm. And yes i just dump the tote after the plant drinks about 2 gallons to make it easyier.. and no cab this time this one was a planned monster I could fill up 3 of those cabs with this one..


----------



## alienrain (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!!

Is your res just an open 4 gallon container, if it is do you worry about evaporation or keeping the water cool...or does the water still get enough oxygen from the surface layer of they hydroton? I imagine you don't have to worry about the air line getting clogged anymore.

Where can I get pics of this massive harvest?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks so much for taking time out of your busy schedule to give us all that valuable information.
congratulations on your lemony monster harvest! 

WE LOVE YOU!!! U FUCKIN ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420babies (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice grow man, and I am veggin a g13 pe right.now that smells jus like strong coffee and maybe jus a hint of fruit or.vanilla something soft and musky skunky smell all in one. I hope thats the pheno I got. and the bottom leaves the oldest veg was dyin yellow bad off. She eats the hell outta n


----------



## chocabloc (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Scottyballs. Ive learned of your grow from Ambers thread and have countless times heard your name mentioned in similar WF grow journals I have checked out since which must mean you are a Cannabis demi-god. lol. I have spent ages searching for a waterfarm with a larger res mod and your solution looks very good. So the blue tube lever that you use to drain your res is pouring into the reservoir below and then you have a tube coming from res below up the outside and into the drip ring which pours it through the pebbles back into waterfarm res and then into external res. Is that correct. How do you get the water to flow back up into the drip ring. Is that what the pump is for? How long do you reckon you could leave the plants without having to re fill the res. I want a waterfarm but am planning a scrog in a dr120 so Ill have 120 cm x 120 cm to fill out. I dont want to have to fill every day or a few times a day at the height of flowering like I have read some people have had to do. I hear the aquafarm takes alot longer to reach the res initially so I would prefer not to use one of them. Im planning a six week veg and ten week flower. 4 dr 120's,4 waterfarms,4 plants. 2 tents in flower with 600 watt each and 2 in veg with a t8 each. If I could get 15 ounces a month id be a very happy man.


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 26, 2012)

i was thinking about using an aeroponic system. but now i have to check out this water farm method. could it really beat an aeroponic system?


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 26, 2012)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Harvest will be tomarrow... finale yeild will not be for another week or so.. I may take a few shots of the set up when Im done if i have time.. I top off with fresh water till I reach 4 gallons of topped of water wich is equal to the 4 galons of nutes solution.. also every other nute change i flushed the system with straight water so the roots have a chance to flush toxxins usally for about 24 hours.. you would be surprised what this dose I put in water at 39 ppm and next day it rose to 200-300 ppm. And yes i just dump the tote after the plant drinks about 2 gallons to make it easyier.. and no cab this time this one was a planned monster I could fill up 3 of those cabs with this one..



cant wait to see some pics... i want to get my hands on this strain.... hopefully the dispensaries around here will have clones of this soon.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 26, 2012)

cannav0re said:


> cant wait to see some pics... i want to get my hands on this strain.... hopefully the dispensaries around here will have clones of this soon.


I would save your money for somthing else.. Its ok but ive had better..

To the other poster yes the pump is what is used to pump the water up to the drip ring. How long you can go without adding water or nutes depends on the size of the resivor and the size of the plant ... This last one was drinking 2 gallons a day and yeild is looking at about 23 ounces..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2012)

OMG! a 23 oz plant! YOU HAVE TO POST a PICTURE!!! YOU caN NOT tease like that!!! but congratulations, i wish i could grow that much.


----------



## cannav0re (Aug 28, 2012)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I would save your money for somthing else.. Its ok but ive had better..


so which strain should i go for? i prefer to lean towards the sativa side. any suggestions?


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys I am new and looking for a little help with a scottyballs set up. 

I plan on running two 400w CMH bulbs in a Secret Jardine with two waterfarms. I will be growing for me and three other friends and want to do my best to produce a quality product. So, a few questions.

#1 I live in an apartment and will be growing in spare bedroom. What should my plan be for efficient power usage?  Experienced grower at local hydro store said I should run an extra outlet from the breaker box. Seems like a lot of work, is it necessary or should I run extension cords from various outlets through the house?

#2 What size Jardine is best for this operation? If things go well I may want to add a third WF (we smoke a LOT of bud lol) so perhaps just get a monster?

#3 Whats an efficient cooling method? Should I aim for AC in the tent?

#4 I will be testing my water soon, is there a specific kit I should use?

#5 I live in SoCal so I have access to seeds and clones at solid dispensaries. Is there a major difference between clone or seed in terms of the final product? Assuming of course both are high quality.

Should I give a list of readily available seeds and clones? I want to grow Sativa dominant blends fwiw. 

I think thats it for now, man this thread is AWESOME!


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 29, 2012)

Also is http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-FLORALUX-400-watt-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light.asp this basically the set up I want? I would need two of these kits, right?


----------



## alienrain (Aug 29, 2012)

Scotty says in the thread he was growing in a cab about the size of a SJdr60...so if you're running 2 waterfarms you would need at least double the space. But look at the latest mod he's talking about a few posts back, he's getting about a pound from 1 water farm. So it's really up to how much space you have. I would say read this entire thread and scale your operation accordingly. And as for clones or seeds I don't believe there's a difference because a clone is an exact replica of the original plant grown from a seed...assuming the seed was good genetics to begin with.


----------



## chocabloc (Aug 29, 2012)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I would save your money for somthing else.. Its ok but ive had better..
> 
> To the other poster yes the pump is what is used to pump the water up to the drip ring. How long you can go without adding water or nutes depends on the size of the resivor and the size of the plant ... This last one was drinking 2 gallons a day and yeild is looking at about 23 ounces..


Hey Scotty. With your new additional reservoir you said its 4 gallons. So if its drinking 2 gallons a day then that means you only have to top up the res every two days? Any chance you could get a picture of your res and explain what i need to purchase to copy your design that I saw in the What is a waterfarm thread that you directed Dr Amber to. It sounds perfect and just what im looking for. Is it a open res or a sealed one? Can it be moved in and out from under your pedestool to change res easily? If I had a plant scrogged in a waterfarm and had to move it say if I was being inspected would it be ok to cut the scrog wire and just take the plant out and move it? Or would it collapse under its own weight? Just worried in case i ever have to move it. Thanks for replies good sir


----------



## chocabloc (Aug 29, 2012)

Also with your new system of running the water from external res into the dripper. Did you make the holes in the dripper bigger so that it flows quicker. Is it no longer DWC because the roots arent lying in water with an air pump. Have you changed it back to the original way with an added res or am I thinking of it wrong. It must work better if you changed it right?


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

alienrain said:


> Scotty says in the thread he was growing in a cab about the size of a SJdr60...so if you're running 2 waterfarms you would need at least double the space. But look at the latest mod he's talking about a few posts back, he's getting about a pound from 1 water farm. So it's really up to how much space you have. I would say read this entire thread and scale your operation accordingly. And as for clones or seeds I don't believe there's a difference because a clone is an exact replica of the original plant grown from a seed...assuming the seed was good genetics to begin with.


Thanks Alien. Im going to go with a DR150 5x5, that should cover the space recs laid out by Scotty.

I read two thread back to back last night, now going to go through and take notes. One thing I am confused about is the ventilation methods. For a tent this size I will need an appropriate fan and then a carbon filter with an intake fan, sucking air OUT..correct? I then either have an AC unit housed in the tent or outside being funneled in...If any of this is wrong please let me know.


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

So I went and ordered a DR150 and now I am thinking on lighting options. I like the ease of not having to change lights (one less thing to mess up) with the CMH's. I want to make sure I order what I need and get a reasonable deal so can you guys peek at this deal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400-watt-CERAMIC-MH-CMH-GROW-LIGHT-400w-Metal-Halide-w-ballast-bulb-hood-lamp-/160812183878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2571273146#ht_7306wt_1156

Now it gives plenty of hood options, do you guys have any input on which one I should select?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2012)

It takes probably 1 minute to change out a bulb. It's amazingly easy. That being said I would go with the easy cool 6 or the big kahuna because they're both air cooled hoods.


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> It takes probably 1 minute to change out a bulb. It's amazingly easy. That being said I would go with the easy cool 6 or the big kahuna because they're both air cooled hoods.


Fair enough, but aren't CMH's just better?


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2012)

They are the closest bulb to the suns spectrum, yes.


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks man!

another question that perhaps you can help me with. i am getting a 5x5 tent and am looking into cooling options. two 400w CMH lights, plan on putting the ballasts outside. is there a general rule of thumb for how many BTU's I will need?

I live in SoCal fwiw so the outside temperature is more consistent year round than most places. 

Should I get a unit that will sit in the tent? I have googled this issue but I cant seem to get a clear answer, some of this stuff is overwhelming 

The cooling/ventilation aspect of this really has me confused. I'm sure its simple stuff once you understand whats actually going on but I am not sure yet. Thanks in advance for your patience


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2012)

BTU is a measurement of energy needed to heat one pound of water. I don't think you want BTU's(unless you're buying an a/c or heater)  You're looking for CFM's (Cubic feet per minute) In a 5x5 with two 400w's. I'd say no smaller than a 6" inline fan would do. Are you going to run the two side by side in separate reflectors? 

You could do it this way. Carbon Filter -> Inline Fan -> Lights -> Exhaust out tent.

To calculate how many cubic feet your tent is you need to multiply the length width and height. You didn't list height so I'm going to assume it's 6' tall that's 150 cubic feet. So if you get a 6" inline fan, which moves let's say 450cfm you're recirculating the air in the tent 3 times a minute.

With all that said, I run a 5,000btu window a/c in the room my tent is in. Keeps the temp in my tent pretty low. Anywhere from 70-77. If I turn it off it goes up to 81-88.


----------



## mytwhyt (Aug 30, 2012)

For those us who have a HPS non-digital ballast and want to burn a CMH bulb, I found this. http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html

http://www.growlightexpress.com/pdf/cmh.pdf I don't have the money for a new 400watt MH ballast, so I'm going to order one and see how it works...


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Mr.Shim.

For a grow op this size am i going to be running BOTH an in-tent AC unit and the CF->Fan->Lights-> exhaust out system?

I assume when using the inline fan you need to have a hood like the EasyCool6?



Also, yes I think it will be side by side two reflectors. Does this mean two fans? I suppose I could run one with the easy cool via carbon filter and fan, an AC unit in tent and then one just with generic reflector. That should provide a nice, cool atmosphere and reduce smell.

Does this sound right?

Its all starting to come together in my head now, thanks man!

I have electrical questions also, basically how do I run this in an efficient manner without blowing circuits or anything. I live in an apartment building and they need to do some breaker replacement tomorrow, I was going to ask the guy about my max wattage under the pretense of wanting to set up hard core gaming room.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2012)

You can run them side by side and connect them to one inline fan. Portable a/c's are steep. Are you going to use one of those in the tent or a window a/c and put it in a window the room the tent is in?


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

Regarding electrical usage, my apartment has central AC. Is my thought process sound in that since I have central air if I keep it off all the time I would have a large amount of power available?


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 30, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> You can run them side by side and connect them to one inline fan. Portable a/c's are steep. Are you going to use one of those in the tent or a window a/c and put it in a window the room the tent is in?


Will an inline fan rigged up the way you suggest be enough to keep it at ~70 in there?

I would be using a floor unit, in tent.

I was going to try and find a deal on a used portable AC. however if I dont need to then I wont. I prefer to keep power output low and also noise considerations.

I suppose simple trial and error will work. Set up the inline fan like you suggested and if its too hot then add AC. dohhh

how do i cool two lamps with one fan? will the lamps so close to each other (do they use same reflector?) mean less light for the two separate plants? probably not is my guess.


----------



## sblilzzle (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok so I have this all visualized in my head and I see what you were saying now MrShim, thanks for the help.

Everything has been ordered and while my initial investment is on the high side ($1500 or so..if i go with RO system which i was considering before even deciding to grow) I feel I am going to have a great operation.

I will be starting a grow soon and will create a journal. Thanks for all the help guys, even if it was in-direct.


----------



## mytwhyt (Aug 31, 2012)

This is the cheapest RO system I've seen. http://www.ebay.com/itm/0PPM-Portable-100GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-DI-Filtration-/380341933047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588e2553f7 The seller also has other systems...


----------



## sblilzzle (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys, quick question on scrogs height. Is the general agreement 1 foot from the top of the waterfarm?


----------



## bde0001 (Sep 2, 2012)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Sweet Im sure its a good strain wish G13 would tell us what the hell its crossed with... but really I guess that would take the fun out of it..


 who the fuck is g13. I know they are a seed breeder but I have heard of g13 government blah blah blah. Did g13 labs just use that name after the real g13 government lab thingy?


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 29, 2012)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> I would save your money for somthing else.. Its ok but ive had better..
> 
> To the other poster yes the pump is what is used to pump the water up to the drip ring. How long you can go without adding water or nutes depends on the size of the resivor and the size of the plant ... This last one was drinking 2 gallons a day and yeild is looking at about 23 ounces..


Where are the pictures?!


----------



## albsure (Sep 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Scottyballs inspired me to grow this Casey Jones Waterfarm Beast . Final Dry wieght 1 lb 2.5 oz . View attachment 2288992


 That is one beautiful marijuana plant; fantastic job! Love the poster also. Thumbs up to you.


----------



## cd123onelvisstreet (Oct 25, 2012)

it is forsure 100 % trainwreck X Maui wowie (Reffered To By Some As Simply "Hawaiian") i just harvested last night .. mine fully finished with 1/3 amber (the way i like sativa dom strains to be) in 7 weeks .. it deff is a good strain i can't wait for it to dry and cure (which i believe curing over time is the best) so i can smoke it .. i used cfl alot of them and it was coated and covered with trich's it is a very good strain though it ripened way way faster than my dna genetics la confidential .. and the crazy part the original seed was an attitude freebie .. it was feminized and yeah we have already cut 4 generation's and were gonna be cutting our 5th this next batch .. but if anyone needs help or has any ideas holla back .. i have what i call perpetual .. i have a spot for veg and a seperate spot for flower and a seperate box for clones or seedlings .. i have proper spectrum's in each .. and they dont interfear with each other .. i also use alot of top shelf nutrients .. i.e atami,great white(root treatment) bush dr ..(only fox farm ill touch next to soil its usually over priced crap ) superthrive, flora nova (general hydro) Grow (for veg) plus more my dude mixes up for me that i don't have the bottle to .. but the most important thing is to not give it alot of nitrogen during flowering i have nutes that the npk is 0-15-8 if u dont it wont grow perfect i dunno always room for improvement growing is art to me ..


----------



## cd123onelvisstreet (Oct 25, 2012)

from what i got from there back story .. is their growers (5 different pros with their own strains they developed) started a company that sold top quality mj seeds . they grew the original g13 which was their first or one of their first original strains .. im sure its bred into all their strains genetics .. theyre good i thought wow unprofessional when they didnt put pa express flowering finishing time on there .. but it varies a lil .. ive seen pa finish in 5 weeks (grew in 20 oz cup as experiment til finish in the cup) & be diesel .. it kinda is an early girl but i dont mean auto flower either .. just a fast flowering sativa dom strain .. i like it alot and it will be number 1 in my garden of 3 strains always im always taking cutting after my plants veg before i initiate flowering .. but the answer is yes they grew the gov killer med shit .. (im sorry to all in advance i know my run on sentence's ae horrible .. im a cool dude but dont use good grammar while talking on the internet .. sorry again .. i will be of help if any body needs it though ..)


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 25, 2012)

lol it's all good man. Most of us that are truly reading, are normally stoned so it sounds like one big run-on in our heads anyway haha. Cool story about g13, got any pics of your PE? Today is day 49 of 12/12 for mine, just needs a little more time and a couple more times being flushed. The strain has been super forgiving and easy to get along with. It definitely opened my grow tent to the idea of trying more g13 products =) Again, congrats on the harvest and post up some pics!


----------



## 420Closetgrower (Oct 26, 2012)

hey dude , excellent grow, how long was it from seed to harvest?


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 27, 2012)

If you're referring to Ambers plant read about it here.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476998-waterfarm-scrog-first-frightening-waterfarm.html If Scottys, just read the thread..........


----------



## xscottrox (Nov 5, 2012)

DAMN, I just have to say that that is an amazing cab and I am planning on something similar in the future. I need to finish my fridge conversion get a harvest or two and then I will be building one of these. Definitely going to scrog and this thread is proof of why i should. I just read the first 30 pages of this thread and I have to say I am amazed and especially with only bloom nutes throughout. That is awesome I am going to have to give this a try when my current nutes run out. I just spent the last 6 hours or so trying to find more information on CMH bulbs and their effectiveness. I found a link to your thread in a thread about cmh bulbs. I am so glad I looked through it. I really want to try these bulbs now. Great JOB.


----------



## Gettin By747 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm new to the forum.. reading scottyballs thread inspired me to join. I have three SG1250 led grow lights with a 8pack waterfarm system, was wondering how many plants would you recommend i put under each light to get great results? I've grown 16 plants under the same lights but got poor quality..didint seem to fill in, stayed pretty open..? using the flora series g-m-b. i thought it was that i had too many trees. I got 1.5 a tree of airy bud. I can take a pic if needed so any one who knows can direct me. Room temp are great 72% temp & 55%...Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eric89420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Been looking at this for days now, and I'm growing pe, I was just wondering what a ballast was and why do you need it?


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had respect for you and thought your were a very professional all around good guy until I read this. This is what you said. *I would have to think gods vagina cant be far from this* that is disgraceful. You better hope there is not a GOD my_ friend. That is not cool at all._


----------



## Choreboy (Nov 16, 2012)

Just finished reading this entire thread and I'd like to say thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 18, 2012)

ncboy65 said:


> I had respect for you and thought your were a very professional all around good guy until I read this. This is what you said. *I would have to think gods vagina cant be far from this* that is disgraceful. You better hope there is not a GOD my_ friend. That is not cool at all._


Is this a joke?


----------



## cd123onelvisstreet (Dec 1, 2012)

these pictures are of my first gen. pineapple express(g13labs_of course)at random times through flowering > my grow set up is pretty make shift , but it works and today (2-3 months after these pics were taken,2 small harvest's later) i now incorporated a 150 watt hps for the middle of my grow room .. how close should i put that to a top ? btw . im new to hps .. i use all cfls usually .. if fact thats all i have other than that new hps .. i wanna bigger one , someday but as for now til i move im sticking with cfl majority .. as long as i have the one hps i figure ill still get good yield and massive improvement from how i was growing last month .. but im not sure how long she is in these three pictures with my 3rd and 4th gen im gonna have them down to the day on the pic itself .. holla at me if anyone knows the answer to how far away from the top with one 150 watt hps .. i have good airflow also big box fan worx well ..


----------



## cd123onelvisstreet (Dec 1, 2012)

here is the first pic of my first gen pineapple express as a clone ... and also the start of a grow room .. it was a hobby just a week ago it seems .. now its a lifestyle !! .. but u can see i was even using a halogen bulb to keep her alive my window didn't bring enough natural sunlight.. .. i wasnt prepared at all for her to come home .and i was a total newbie .. i helped other ppl grow but i never was fully in charge by myself and able to make decisions. .. but i got my pay like 3 days later after getting her home & needless to say shit quickly started improving and still is today 7 months later .. now im at least set up now .. got plenty of bulbs glowing and got a clone box , veg area (24/0),and a bloom area down bottom and its dark with no light and up top the light stays in .. it is rigged and ghetto at parts .. but i use real nutrients .. the right spectrums and a damn good mixture at that to say the least .. and i got it set up .. but the main thing is , still improving today .. its an evolving art .. u can't ever MAX STATS .. or perfect it fully .. we always learn new ish .. read , listen , watch .. grow !! but check out how one little plant can change shit .. the 4 first pictures are of my first gen pa express at like 1 week after i got her as a clone.(and its been sweet love ever since) and the last picture is to show how the room evolved in a matter of a few months..


----------



## cd123onelvisstreet (Dec 1, 2012)

and that last pic still isn't current (at least 1.5 months old) it dont even have the new hps in it ..


----------



## cd123onelvisstreet (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah i deff am gonna be posting alot of pics from now on .. im gonna make a journal for my current batch .. im really doing decent .. i think so at least .. and u r right super duper forgiving i have two nutrient mixtures a strong one for pa express and a half strength mix for my dna genetic's LA confidential(MY FAV OF THE TWO) the pineapple can take a beating .. have u noticed shes great with pest's also .. like i get these stink bugs everyone say they do so i wasnt too worried . but i also get gnats .. and i didn't notice any probs .. yet .. i do kill em off but the multiply .. very fast


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice looking and Welcome to RIU.

Beech


----------



## daboss213 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Does anyone still have the pdf version of this thread?* i tried both of the links and neither of them seem to work


----------



## jbeatzzz (Dec 16, 2012)

Should i trim fan leaves during flower that are above the scrog i never have and got 12 oz last time but a long time grow friend is saying to trim fan leaves i am 4 weeks into flower


----------



## Dayzt (Dec 19, 2012)

I really wouldn't worry about any fan leaves that are above the screen unless they're blocking other potential sites - just let them be and theoretically they will be beneficial to the plant with constant access to light... unlike the fan leaves below the screen that get less light and are unnecessary. Just my 2c.


----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Quick question about the WaterFarm, How do you go about changing the Rez?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2012)

Dont you have a tube water level...........I do res change after ive added back 1/2 of solution.


Beech


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2012)

you have a blue tube res level indicator on the farm which empties your water as well.
it moves from up to sideways so that you can empty the water from it.


----------



## thatsbetter (Jan 10, 2013)

post #622 
Ultimate guide to growing in a waterfarm & scrog 
Links no longer work. Does anyone have a copy or a good link?

*I'm really bummed*. I ordered everything needed and then PE from Attitude and the seeds are auto. I just clicked on the first G13 PE. I was about half way through the thread when I ordered. This was my biggest concern, not only the price but the method of obtaining seeds and now I'm reading some say can't be scroged some say it can. I def want to SCROG. Please tell me I can. If so would veg time and any other methods be different.
I wanted to go by this journal step-by-step but it looks like I may have to do things a bit differently... I am so bummed. Any comments would be appreciated and hopefully reassuring.
The UFO was one DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized, (actually more expensive) photo seed. 

Maybe I should just grow an PE auto for sixty days for some med and then LA Woman for Scotty's method. Damn, I haven't even received my seeds yet. I've read a little more and it appears for auto you just keep 'em in 18/6 and switch from MH to HPS when flower starts. And no yield at all compared to what I've been reading in this thread. Damn I didn't mean to hijack this but I just realized this when auto was mentioned.

You think I could grow two or three autos in one WF? What I've seen of autos are much smaller. Can they be scrogged?

or Should I just use Scotty's method on the LA Woman do something else with the autos, maybe outside this summer and meanwhile order some *photoperiod *PE?
Damn, I'm pissed at myself.

Been thinking, maybe two soil pots and the wf for the autos... what 'da think?

TIA for any help, comments, advice or suggestions.


----------



## thatsbetter (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I'm gonna do the three autos in 100% perlite using Flora Nova Bloom. Fast easy, all at the same time and then use the WF on either the LA Woman or have ordered some normal PE.


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 12, 2013)

thatsbetter said:


> post #622
> Ultimate guide to growing in a waterfarm & scrog
> Links no longer work. Does anyone have a copy or a good link?
> 
> ...


Hey man - I PM'd you regarding the grow guide PDF - I have a copy of it.

As for the autos, you could probably put 2 in a single waterfarm and just train them to grow into a spread-out bush. You probably won't want to bother scrogging it though since it will flower instantly being an auto. I have an autoflowering Grapefruit going right now, that's about 3 weeks in. Check out my current journal linking below:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/600815-wihte-russian-waterfarm-2.html#post8512997

Peace. I hope this helps!

Dayzt


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 12, 2013)

> daboss213*[h=2][/h] Does anyone still have the pdf version of this thread? i tried both of the links and neither of them seem to work ​
> *


I've pm'd you regarding this PDF file.


----------



## jela10 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kind of looks like G13 PE is a very robust plant no matter how you grow it. Here what I have in 2gal hempy buckets of mapito...30 day veg, FIM'ed once, now at 45 days flower. Heavinly sweet tangerine smells and sticky, sticky, sticky.


----------



## ELRooster (Jan 14, 2013)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Everything looking good.. crystals and buds comming along nice.. Light is just a plain jain bat wing with a 400w ceramic metal hylide.. may switch to 400w son-t hps this week..
> 
> PPM 1500
> PH 5.85


I noticed earlier in your post you stated that you don't need to go over 1200 ppm but your at 1500 now. Are you at 1500 because as your water dropped the ppm was lowering? Thanks


----------



## MidwesternGro (Jan 17, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Kind of looks like G13 PE is a very robust plant no matter how you grow it. Here what I have in 2gal hempy buckets of mapito...30 day veg, FIM'ed once, now at 45 days flower. Heavinly sweet tangerine smells and sticky, sticky, sticky.


Those are beautiful buds. I can't wait to grow this strain!


----------



## ELRooster (Jan 29, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Kind of looks like G13 PE is a very robust plant no matter how you grow it. Here what I have in 2gal hempy buckets of mapito...30 day veg, FIM'ed once, now at 45 days flower. Heavinly sweet tangerine smells and sticky, sticky, sticky.
> View attachment 2478514View attachment 2478515View attachment 2478516View attachment 2478517


What causes the leaf curl on your plants?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bump. This might be my next dream.

Good work everyone! Beautiful pictures that make me sigh and dream. Im inspired. Thank you for sharing and passing the knowledge!


----------



## jela10 (Mar 13, 2013)

ELRooster said:


> What causes the leaf curl on your plants?


I really wished I knew...it happens on almost every strain I grow but its only the fan leaves up top that are affected. I had a fan up high blowing down on the tops to help with the heat of the HPS. Also, with buds so thick I worry about bud rot in the last couple of weeks. No big hit to the yield, just the price I pay for pushing it to the limits.


----------



## GoLdD (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi scotty, Long time fan and follower here, starting with your g13 P.E seed to harvest thread. I had a question and hoped that you would be kind enough to respond. I have always had a problem getting my scrog even, it mostly looks like an elongated letter U, with the larger colas on the outside and kind of cramped with the center being smaller colas and less dense. I was re-reading your P.E thread and was amazed at how uniform your scrog was, if you have any helpful tips or guidance I would me be greatly appreciative. My set up is as follows: 20 inch deep x 36 inch wide x 6 foot tall grow cab with a 400 watt MH/HPS fan cooled hood, plant grow in a single power grower ECO (just a bigger version of the waterfarm), and I use 2 inch chicken wire for my scrog screen. I feel the problem may be the shape of my plants, they are always Christmas tree like by the time they hit the screen and it seems like the side branches never quite catch up, I've had 7 or 8 grows now and it happens everytime. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks GoLdD


----------



## Meast21 (Jul 19, 2013)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> There are a few things you should do to get it to perform at its peak... You will notice there are 2 buckets the top brown bucket has a few holes in the bottom.. Fix that by drilling as many 1/4" holes in the bottom as posible.. Keep in mind it dose need to be strong enough to support the hydroton and plant just dont get to carried away.. this will allow the roots to grow down in the bottom bucket... also a larger air pump works better then the one that comes with it for more circulation..
> 
> However if you want 15oz your going to need a serious enclosure.. I grow in a pretty small cab that is completly coverd in mylar.. even the top and bottom of the cab is coverd in mylar... I run a single 400w HPS normally.. this time im trying out a 400w Ceramic metal hylide.. now that would be considerd by most way overkill in a small cab but not to me.. the trick is keeping the temps down low enough to run a 400 in a small cab.. I do this with a 485 CFM dayton blower that pulls cool air in threw the bottom and exits out the top... also to keep the plants low enough I have a SCROG screen wich I use to tuck and weave the branches under till the whole screen is filled this lets all the branches get just as much light as the others... I pretty much end up with about 20-25 main colas instead of just 1.. And my #1 rule is to not use any additives like Kabloom other additives IMO they are all gimicks.. I use 1 fertilizer and that is GH Flora Nova bloom from start to finish it has everything a plant needs not even a need for flora Nova grow.. and keep in mind less is ALWAYS better.. running up 2000ppm nute solutions will not get you anymore then 1200ppm.. the plant is going to get what it wants.. forcing strong nute soulutions on the plant will just burn roots and hurt the plants ability to bring in even basic's up like water...


Hey u said u ended of with 20-25 main cola's... My question is since my cabinet is even smaller than yours I got rid of about 8-10 cola's that weren't gonna reach the light around day 12 of flower Leaving me with about 15 main cola's... Was this a good idea?? Will it prob hurt or help my yield ??


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be too concerned - if you're confident they wouldn't have developed due to lack of light, then you made the right decision as the rest of the plant will benefit from that energy being diverted to the rest of the plant. After the first 2 weeks of flower though (while it's doing the most stretching), I wouldn't trim anything else - just let her do her thang...


----------



## dwight smokum (Sep 18, 2013)

read this entire thread today. gotta have me a waterfarm.


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 2, 2013)

dwight smokum said:


> read this entire thread today. gotta have me a waterfarm.


Ditto


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Now check out this thread:


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570843-flowamastas-methodology-how-grow-monster.html




Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## LibertyHaze1 (Nov 15, 2013)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> yes i go under the screen then let the tip come up threw another hole once that tip is about 2-3" tall i carfully pull it back down and find another hole further away basically just spreading thr branches secondary growth will start growing faster do to the extra light and fill in the gaps..


Thanks ScottyBalls! This thread is exactly what I'm looking for! My Liberty Haze just sprouted in rockwool and will go into my WF in a few days. Whish me luck. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

jela10 said:


> I really wished I knew...it happens on almost every strain I grow but its only the fan leaves up top that are affected. I had a fan up high blowing down on the tops to help with the heat of the HPS. Also, with buds so thick I worry about bud rot in the last couple of weeks. No big hit to the yield, just the price I pay for pushing it to the limits.


I know this is from several months ago, but I wanted to say that usually the leaf curl is caused by improper ph. It happens especially in hydro. Also, I noticed that it doesn't seem effect growth at all, but looks very unsightly. 

It's called clawing.


----------



## fandango (Feb 16, 2014)

Scottyballs....you still growing?


----------



## Eflo (Sep 4, 2014)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant.
> 
> It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


Hey Scotty awesome grow, I am truly amazed just wondering if you have a link to one of these I would appreciate that... I plan on growing in a 4x4 you think I can get away with two of these bad boys in there?


----------



## Eflo (Sep 6, 2014)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant.
> 
> It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


Is it true that the quality of taste and smell diminish when you grow like this? I like to taste my weed and they say soil is the best way to grow when it comes to smell in taste


----------



## Eflo (Sep 6, 2014)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Pineapple Express day 14 of Vege 400ppm. Looking good and wow the 400w CMH really keeps them short and its 4 ft away from the top..


What type of ballast did you use for that cmh light? Magnetic right?


----------



## Eflo (Oct 20, 2014)

I have read this forum about 20 times and I can't figure out how do you determine how much water your plant is drinking? Can someone help me on this?


----------



## DrCannaPath (Oct 25, 2014)

I read the entire thread in a couple of days. I wish I had read this before starting my (almost over) grow. I too have a G13 labs PE in a 4x4. However its with a sensi NL, BF liberty haze in one bubbler and a purple haze in soil. All are under 600w MH/HPS with cool tube and temps are in the high 70s to low 80s. I use the FloraNova too but I plan on switching to only using bloom. I already did lots of research on the water warm and was sold on it even before seeing this thread. Now that I saw your result, I am purchasing it this week!
I FIMed my PE once and super cropped a few of its branches. It got too bushy to the point of violating all the other plants and pushing them aside. Thus plant is a beast and I definitely recommend it. I'm going to grow it again but copying your method!
Thanks again buddy I'll be following you from now on


https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 18, 2014)

T.M.B said:


> If that offended you I appologize man your kidding me right, how on earth can you be so offended you give hydro advice like you have been doing it forever all I tried to state was their are people having incredible results without pushing ppms being said nutes are only a part of a healthy grow you need all the other variables as well ok?


you 2 guys sound like 2 black girls. Just be quiet. It's okay to let someone say something that you don't agree with and not reply. It is okay. A real man knows when to just say nothing in reply even if he knows he's right. Now let's see if you are a real man.


----------



## jbeatzzz (Jan 13, 2015)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> There are a few things you should do to get it to perform at its peak... You will notice there are 2 buckets the top brown bucket has a few holes in the bottom.. Fix that by drilling as many 1/4" holes in the bottom as posible.. Keep in mind it dose need to be strong enough to support the hydroton and plant just dont get to carried away.. this will allow the roots to grow down in the bottom bucket... also a larger air pump works better then the one that comes with it for more circulation..
> 
> However if you want 15oz your going to need a serious enclosure.. I grow in a pretty small cab that is completly coverd in mylar.. even the top and bottom of the cab is coverd in mylar... I run a single 400w HPS normally.. this time im trying out a 400w Ceramic metal hylide.. now that would be considerd by most way overkill in a small cab but not to me.. the trick is keeping the temps down low enough to run a 400 in a small cab.. I do this with a 485 CFM dayton blower that pulls cool air in threw the bottom and exits out the top... also to keep the plants low enough I have a SCROG screen wich I use to tuck and weave the branches under till the whole screen is filled this lets all the branches get just as much light as the others... I pretty much end up with about 20-25 main colas instead of just 1.. And my #1 rule is to not use any additives like Kabloom other additives IMO they are all gimicks.. I use 1 fertilizer and that is GH Flora Nova bloom from start to finish it has everything a plant needs not even a need for flora Nova grow.. and keep in mind less is ALWAYS better.. running up 2000ppm nute solutions will not get you anymore then 1200ppm.. the plant is going to get what it wants.. forcing strong nute soulutions on the plant will just burn roots and hurt the plants ability to bring in even basic's up like water...


What is your feeding schedule with the nova nutrients? And do you flush every week when you change your nut levels.


----------



## alienrain (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's a question...I've got an extremely similar set up. A small cab (maybe a little several inches taller than Scotty), a 400WCMH, and a 485CFM dayton blower like Scotty has here. (There's no carbon scrubber on the fan either)

I've taken a 2 inch notch out of the back of the cab that runs along the bottom. (Had to really study one of Scotty's pics to figure that out.)

My problem is the temps in my cab still reach 113 degrees. I put my digital thermometer under a shield of cardboard so I wouldn't get a mis-read from the radiant heat. The air in the room my cab is in is 75. How can I keep the temperatures in check, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks for all the help in advance!!


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 5, 2015)

alienrain said:


> Here's a question...I've got an extremely similar set up. A small cab (maybe a little several inches taller than Scotty), a 400WCMH, and a 485CFM dayton blower like Scotty has here. (There's no carbon scrubber on the fan either)
> 
> I've taken a 2 inch notch out of the back of the cab that runs along the bottom. (Had to really study one of Scotty's pics to figure that out.)
> 
> ...


Keep the room your cab is in cold.


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 5, 2015)

Your going to have to add 2 6inch passive intakes at the bottom. Scotty had an a/c unit in his garage


----------



## alienrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok thanks for the response guys!!


----------



## fandango (Aug 12, 2015)

I need 10 of these units one day soon!


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 25, 2015)

Serapis said:


> http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/rZH0i


@SCOTTYBALLS
Thanks for the great show mate!

@ALl
The link in my quote above ^^ to scotty's farm scrog guide dont work for me damn.

is the file still around?

If yes a download link would be very appreciated.

I never did scrog before and I want to try a farm scrog next spring.
i dont have the intention to ask a hundret and two questions that already are answered multiple times aswell as i dont want to read through 40 pages or more to find the answer i am looking for lol

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Very cool! Thanks Mr


Hi mo 
i know its three years old but do you still have the .pdf ?

None of the links work for me

Peace


----------



## Quigonkush (Nov 3, 2015)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Almost done, Density is solid, crystals are 90% milky white. Im going to give it till sunday and she is getting the chop.
> 
> 56 ppm
> ph 5.5


They are some beautiful heads man, very envious
I've been reading through so many threads and have finally found a decent waterfarm grower whose simple yet very smart. 
I've got a 3x3x7 tent that I'm setting up with a Solar spec SE220, just waiting on purchasing a vent/fan/filter package and a inline fan. I was just wondering how you can tell how much fresh water to put in each day to top up the reservoirs? 

All the little tricks you mentioned with these waterfarm a have helped a lot thanks Scotty


----------



## The Solyom (Dec 8, 2015)

It seems people still want a pdf of this grow. I have thrown one together. I had some trouble working out the exact days and also the feeding guide. If anyone wants to check this, modify and/or improve it feel free. I have also uploaded the guide as a Word doc which maybe easier to modify. If in doubt check the original thread here.

Peace
Link to word doc

```
https://www.dropbox.com/s/beozzlfikk2euxw/Growing%20Feminized%20Pineapple%20Express.docx?dl=0
```


----------



## gardener60 (Jan 22, 2016)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Ok lets see if these things are all they are cracked up to be.. Germination started this mourning.. I will be using this tried and trued set up
> 
> Feminized Pineapple Express
> Cabinet 29"X19"X50"
> ...


I notice you use Flora Nova Bloom (start to finish) what do you start your seedlings of with the first week meaning Flora Nova how many ml, how many ml the second week. thanks a bunch.


----------



## fandango (Jan 22, 2016)

Seedlings need no nutes and a soiless mix...feed after the plant is about 4" tall...and than about 5ml in a 5 gallon bucket filled with 4 gallons of water


----------



## gardener60 (Jan 23, 2016)

fandango said:


> Seedlings need no nutes and a soiless mix...feed after the plant is about 4" tall...and than about 5ml in a 5 gallon bucket filled with 4 gallons of water


I appreciate the speedy reply thanks a bunch.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 20, 2016)

Go vertical let's see some lunkerz...


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 29, 2016)

@SCOTTYBALLS I am in the process of preparing for my first hydro run in a WaterFarm and I am super happy that I was directed to this thread. I am simply blown away by what you got out of this grow. Since it doesn't seem like I'll be able to PM you with lots of annoying questions I'll content myself with reading and re-reading this post like it's the bible. Well freaking done sir.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2016)

Eflo said:


> I have read this forum about 20 times and I can't figure out how do you determine how much water your plant is drinking? Can someone help me on this?


the drain hose should be marked when the nutrient level is below the mark I fill with water back to the mark ,let circulate a few hours & then check my ppm.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2016)

this thread is like the national anthem for the water farm I need to go back & study it myself when plants get larger you've really got to watch your nutrient levels as 1 gallon a day is not uncommon in warm weather I'm running a remote reservoir so my plant (single) now has a 6 gallon nutrient capacity


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 1, 2016)

Scotty ,
Thank you so much for the info that you shared here. My plant is growing so fast in the water farm with the floranova bloom and its completely EASY. I am sold!
Your Finest Work!

Thanks


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 1, 2016)

fandango said:


> Seedlings need no nutes and a soiless mix...feed after the plant is about 4" tall...and than about 5ml in a 5 gallon bucket filled with 4 gallons of water


That is not what Scotty did nor did I and it works great. Start Ferts. 7 days after germination ie they have popped out of there shell. You know little seedling with first real leaves. better yet read the thread again. 
Hint: It's in the second entry.


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 1, 2016)

gardener60 said:


> I appreciate the speedy reply thanks a bunch.


Dude. Don't listen to this guy! He is wrong. He is throwing you numbers that you don't need. Check out My grow that I started 3 weeks ago. Doing the same as Scottyballs from now on.


----------



## fandango (Dec 1, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> That is not what Scotty did nor did I and it works great. Start Ferts. 7 days after germination ie they have popped out of there shell. You know little seedling with first real leaves. better yet read the thread again.
> Hint: It's in the second entry.


I should read the thread over again,10oz in a cabinet,1 plant.


----------



## sunny747 (Dec 27, 2016)

Just a quick question about PH.
*
Our PH keeps running higher when it's in the farm*. Has anyone experienced this?


GH Floranova 200 ppm

Tiny baby seedling just sprouted.

Ph Starts around 5.5 and goes to 7 when in the farm.

We do have an airstone in the bottom just because the pump has 2 air valves and if you plug one then the pump hums. Wondering if this could be the problem.


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 27, 2016)

sunny747 said:


> Just a quick question about PH.
> *
> Our PH keeps running higher when it's in the farm*. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> ...


My pH in the waterfarm is doing the same thing (doesn't get up to 7, but it gets from 5.5 to 6.5 pretty quickly.). I was told that it could be because I have very very little nutrients in the water because the plant is very young and that RO water with very light nutrients tends to be unstable in terms of pH. I do remember someone saying that air stones meant for aquariums can raise your pH but I don't know if that's true or just bro science. Plus i don't have airstones in mine ( just an extra 2 valve pump with the lines run to the bottom of the bucket. Doesn't oxygenate as much as a stone but it helps).


----------



## DrCannaPath (Dec 27, 2016)

NanoGadget said:


> My pH in the waterfarm is doing the same thing (doesn't get up to 7, but it gets from 5.5 to 6.5 pretty quickly.). I was told that it could be because I have very very little nutrients in the water because the plant is very young and that RO water with very light nutrients tends to be unstable in terms of pH. I do remember someone saying that air stones meant for aquariums can raise your pH but I don't know if that's true or just bro science. Plus i don't have airstones in mine ( just an extra 2 valve pump with the lines run to the bottom of the bucket. Doesn't oxygenate as much as a stone but it helps).





sunny747 said:


> Just a quick question about PH.
> *
> Our PH keeps running higher when it's in the farm*. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> ...


Sorry your guys are having this issue. I too had it ajd still have it every time i run my system with new hydrotons (that i havent washed and soaked with pH balansed water!)
If you havent washed and balanced the pH of your hydrotons, thisbwill happen and will keep happening until the hydrotons finally balance and buffer at the desiered lower pH!
Either get a bucket of cleaned and washed and pH balanced hydrotons and try to replace most of the hydrotons in the system without damaging the little girls roots, or just keep adding pH up every day until it slowly buffers (may take a week to 2) .... good luck to both of you and I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions. Btw ive been using this system for some time and i finally came to the conclusion that it grows much bigger plants than my tent can handle. No more 4 plants in water farms in a 4x4 unless i plan on no/minimal vegging 

Check out my new QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 27, 2016)

DrCannaPath said:


> Sorry your guys are having this issue. I too had it ajd still have it every time i run my system with new hydrotons (that i havent washed and soaked with pH balansed water!)
> If you havent washed and balanced the pH of your hydrotons, thisbwill happen and will keep happening until the hydrotons finally balance and buffer at the desiered lower pH!
> Either get a bucket of cleaned and washed and pH balanced hydrotons and try to replace most of the hydrotons in the system without damaging the little girls roots, or just keep adding pH up every day until it slowly buffers (may take a week to 2) .... good luck to both of you and I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions. Btw ive been using this system for some time and i finally came to the conclusion that it grows much bigger plants than my tent can handle. No more 4 plants in water farms in a 4x4 unless i plan on no/minimal vegging
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I have actually been having a little problem with a little bit of residual clay in the res. I did actually rinse the hydroton, but apparently not well enough. Like I said it's only a little residue. What I did not do was soak them. Just rinsed with pH 5.5 RO until I thought it was good. Next time I'll know to rinse more thoroughly. And soak it for good measure.


----------



## DrCannaPath (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes soak and test the water after soaking for awhile and make sure its balanced at or around 5.8-6

Check out my new QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## sunny747 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just a quick note on this.. We found that 
a) We had to supplement with calmag 1 tsp per gallon in RO water.
b) Things look better since we started using floranova veg during veg
c) We are running around 600 ppm and the plant is healthy.
d) It may take longer than 30 days to fill a 3x3 scrog. We're at day 45 and just about ready to toss the screen on and flip.


----------



## ODF (Sep 16, 2017)

One of the best threads I've ever seen. And I've been on Overgrow and the likes since 2001. Like so many already have pointed out, it shows hydro doesn't have to be as expensive or complicated as some might think.

Actually pushed me over the edge after 16 years in the dirt. My newly bought Waterfarm is setup and ready for when my g13Hazes in the soil is done. Can hardly wait. Even more stoked about starting it up than I am about harvesting. Which feels kinda strange.

Thank you so much Scotty.

Hydro, here I come!


----------



## ARumRunner (Dec 1, 2017)

Man I learned a lot from this thread. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 1, 2017)

Add Eppom salts with your daily refill water. Just a pinch dissolved into a cup of refill water.
I have been using FNB for over a year now. The plants love it.


----------



## My Name is Mike (Dec 28, 2017)

The Solyom said:


> It seems people still want a pdf of this grow. I have thrown one together. I had some trouble working out the exact days and also the feeding guide. If anyone wants to check this, modify and/or improve it feel free. I have also uploaded the guide as a Word doc which maybe easier to modify. If in doubt check the original thread here.
> 
> Peace
> Link to word doc
> ...


Thanks for this. I appreciate the time you took to put that together.


----------



## Rahonui (Jan 2, 2018)

Long time smoker, soon to be first time grower here. This thread is amazing. I know I'm a few years late to the party - but a big thank you to all of you who have contributed. Thanks!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello everyone just dropping in to say hello have not been around much for a few years, But I’m blown away guys I had no idea this thread has made so much of a impact on the growing community I’m really I’m speechless.. and look forward to seeing your waterfarm grows. Remember guys keep it simple don’t overthink it!


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 5, 2018)

4 DIY Waterfarms In A 5x5 Running 825 Watts Of Vero 29 Cobs 4000k 80 Cri. Harvest Over 29 Zips


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 6, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> 4 DIY Waterfarms In A 5x5 Running 825 Watts Of Vero 29 Cobs 4000k 80 Cri. Harvest Over 29 Zips
> 
> View attachment 4085099 View attachment 4085100 View attachment 4085101


Holy shit balls dawg that’s fucking fantastically beautiful man! Absolutely love the fucking disco balls!!! Nice set up.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 6, 2018)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Holy shit balls dawg that’s fucking fantastically beautiful man! Absolutely love the fucking disco balls!!! Nice set up.


Thank You Brother. It Was your Thread That Convinced Me To Go Waterfarm 
Here's An Under Canopy Pic


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 6, 2018)

Very nice upskirt shot dawg got to love it when it all comes together in the end.. hope you get some help with trimming them beast up my hands hurt even thinking it lol ... nice grow man I’m impressed..


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks I Trimmed Them All Myself Over 5 Days. Now Are You Planning A New Thread?? And Have you Thought About Switching To Cob Led.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 6, 2018)

Dawg, unfortunately do to local laws, family, job it’s no longer a option for me at this time but I do miss it, it was more then just growing a plant, that was my passion for so many years.. hell I don’t even smoke it anymore besides the occasional puff every other month or so, but still want to grow dose that make any sense lol.. I am thinking about doing a micro grow of some sort. Extremely compact and stealth just for shits and giggles. Please enlighten me on what Cob LED is .. it looks amazing in your photos and I’m guessing it runs way cooler then HPS/CMH/MH?


----------



## My Name is Mike (Feb 6, 2018)

Scotty, first and foremost I have a lot of respect for you. It's definitely not easy to weigh out your options and stop doing something that you love because of family the law or any other reason.

With that being said, here are four advantages to using cob LEDs versus what you stated above.

Power Consumption, Spectrum, Efficiency, Lifespan

In my opinion, it's definitely worth a go. The initial cost is higher but you'll make up for it in the long run. Those who are way more educated in cob LED can definitely chime in and get into more detail


----------



## My Name is Mike (Feb 6, 2018)

Dawg, those plants are unreal. Nice work


----------



## Haze the maze (Feb 6, 2018)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Holy shit balls dawg that’s fucking fantastically beautiful man! Absolutely love the fucking disco balls!!! Nice set up.


Dude classic thanks, so much for your super easy explanation on fert's!
I have grown Lb's of some great weed for my friends and I thank you for all of My successes! Of course any fuck up's. Well that's completely on Me.
You made it easy to get rid of the soil clogging up My grow room and blowing everywhere.. Hydro is so much easier and fun to do.
Thank You!!!


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 7, 2018)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Dawg, unfortunately do to local laws, family, job it’s no longer a option for me at this time but I do miss it, it was more then just growing a plant, that was my passion for so many years.. hell I don’t even smoke it anymore besides the occasional puff every other month or so, but still want to grow dose that make any sense lol.. I am thinking about doing a micro grow of some sort. Extremely compact and stealth just for shits and giggles. Please enlighten me on what Cob LED is .. it looks amazing in your photos and I’m guessing it runs way cooler then HPS/CMH/MH?


Cob Stands For Chip On Board And They Use An Silica Substrate Instead Of Remote Phosphorous For Their Spectral Blend.Besides What Mike Has Stated As Benefits The Only Other Benefit Is You Can Make Them Yourself. I Believe Cutter Is In Your Backyard Plus I Attached A Fine Tutorial That Should Sort You Out.

Here's Cutter http://www.cutter.com.au/
http://ledgardener.com/cob-led-basics/

Scotty I Hear Ya Unfortunately This Next Grow Will Be My Last Until The State I Live In Goes Legal. Reason Are My Girlfriend Coming To Live With Me And My Business Is Really Taking Off And I Dont Want To Screw It Up. Now The Girlfriend Doesn't Mind Me Smoking And If The Sate Was Legal She Wouldn't Have An Issue. Now You Mention Stealth Below Is Pic's Of My Current Build. Its A Micro Tent 0.30x0.30x0.60 It Will House A 60 Watt Citizen 1212 4000k 90 Cri The Heat Sink I'm Using Is A Liquid Cooled Dual 120mm Fan CoolMaster Radiator Which Is Another Cool Thing About Cobs Designs Are Basically Endless. I Will Be Running My 16 Oz Party Cup Hydro Setup 

  

Here's My Swc Setup Anit She Cute


----------



## ODF (Feb 7, 2018)

Look what you made me do.

First try with hydro. This thread pushed me over the edge.

Serious Seeds White Russian under 240w blurple Black Dog led. Day 33. Had some root rot problems in the beginning. Were a bit too light on her feedings. Suffers from TMV.

Didn't really fill the screen but new system and new strain so I'm not being too hard on myself.

She seems happy now!

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 7, 2018)

Dawg ... I love that micro setup I have a similar water cooler on my gamming pc. that’s great so how did you go about mounting the cob to the water cooled heat sink? is it worth the extra price over air cooled cpu cooler? I was actually thinking about going with my cooler master hyper T4 since I already have one laying around.. and thanks for the info I’m about ready to build me a light see what this is all about


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 7, 2018)

ODF- Nice little set up you have there man looking good Love the even canopy!


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 7, 2018)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Dawg ... I love that micro setup I have a similar water cooler on my gamming pc. that’s great so how did you go about mounting the cob to the water cooled heat sink? is it worth the extra price over air cooled cpu cooler? I was actually thinking about going with my cooler master hyper T4 since I already have one laying around.. and thanks for the info I’m about ready to build me a light see what this is all about


 I'm Going To Use Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive To Mount The Cob To The Cooler, The Above Lights I Used The Arctic 11 Plus Cpu Coolers And No Not Worth The Extra Price. This Is My Last Hooray I Decided To Use A Gamming Water Cooler Just For A Cool Factor.Any Pc Air Cooler Will Work.


----------



## mytwhyt (Feb 14, 2018)

Scotty,
I've been dropping by every 6 months or so, just to see where you had gone... I'm so glad you didn't find your way into custodial care... I've done some modifications to the standard WFs..
Also found my way to the SS 315 watt lec/cmh light... It works so well for me, 1 light, 1 plant, i don't think i'll ever use anything else..
Here's my first 2 WF grows with the 315 watt cmh lights. Plus a 430 watt hps in coco/perlite..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sun-systems-lec-315-reviews.742794/page-11#post-12521401


----------



## 806KING (Feb 14, 2018)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Hello everyone just dropping in to say hello have not been around much for a few years, But I’m blown away guys I had no idea this thread has made so much of a impact on the growing community I’m really I’m speechless.. and look forward to seeing your waterfarm grows. Remember guys keep it simple don’t overthink it!


YOUR A LEGEND FOR THIS THREAD I BOUGHT A COUPLE OF WATERFARMS SINCE ,THATS ALL I USE NOW BEST THINGS TO GROW IN!
THANKS SCOTTYBALLS


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 17, 2018)

Here's Some Pics Of My Gorilla Mini With A Citizen 1212 4000k 90 Cri Mounted To A Cool Master 240 Dual Fan Liquid Cooler. I'm Currently Checking Out My Overall Total Temp To See If I Can Run A Totally Sealed Grow For Shit And Giggles Of Course


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

Water farms are nice, just a pain in the ass to do reservoir changes. I fell in love with them after growing in dirt, rainforest buckets and emily's gardens for years. I had some nirvana's ice plants that were doing really shitty in dirt which was pissing me off so I got a wild hair up my ass and went and bought a waterfarm and transplanted the best ice plant from dirt to the waterfarm and she blew up. I got over 6 ounces from a plant that was basically dead. I grew in waterfarms and dwc up till I started using Tupur/coco.

It is always awesome to see waterfarms on point though, good work everyone!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 18, 2018)

out of 50 elite seedpacks over 10 years. Pineapple express is the clear winner. oily sweet gumybear/pineapple skunk smelling goodness. killer daytime smoke.

i grew the full seedpacks out and pheno hunted every strain, many of the strains had multiple packs. Pineapple express and G13 double black are both awesome.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Feb 18, 2018)

@SCOTTYBALLS I just read through your entire grow and all I can say is
*W O W* ... you rock!

My waterfarm is being delivered next week, but I have one little question: Whenever you top off the water, do you top off with just ph’d water each day and then at the end of the week provide a fresh supply of nutrients or is the water you top off with mixed with the nutrients?


----------



## ODF (Feb 21, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> @SCOTTYBALLS Whenever you top off the water, do you top off with just ph’d water each day and then at the end of the week provide a fresh supply of nutrients or is the water you top off with mixed with the nutrients?


The easiest/safest way seems to be to top up with plain ph'd water and then change rez after a week or so.

I do a bit of both. I check the ppm to see what's happening and adjust my top up. 

Right now I am gradually toning back the Flora Nova and keeping the Bio Bud ratio somewhat constant.

Anyway works.

Good luck!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes always top off with fresh water if your new to waterfarms, more advanced users can dial in the nutrient uptake of the plant via EC/PPM and keep it in a constant even uptake carefully monitoring rise and fall of the nutrient concentration.


----------



## mytwhyt (Sep 8, 2018)

I modified two of my WFs to use the drip ring in each WF to circulate water from the remote reservoir.. I used a 315cmh over each WF.. Don't want to post the mod in your thread without asking..


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 8, 2018)

mytwhyt said:


> I modified two of my WFs to use the drip ring in each WF to circulate water from the remote reservoir.. I used a 315cmh over each WF.. Don't want to post the mod in your thread without asking..


I would luv to see how u did that...if its ok with @SCOTTYBALLS , or maybe a diy thread ?!!!
I'm running 3 waterfarms in veg now and plan to flower using them, wf's are awesome


----------



## mytwhyt (Sep 8, 2018)

SM, here's a link to a post using 2-5 gal buckets.. One grow bucket, 1 for the reservoir.. Except in this case the drip ring is under lid.. The pvc is higher than the water level in the reservoir and the grow bucket.. that's what makes it work.. last post.. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/hydro-with-scrog-in-buckets-drip-system.922153/#post-13006589


----------



## Nicholas2321 (Nov 1, 2018)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> IMO its the best hydro system out there Ive done custom built High pressure Aeroponics you name it, nothing has out performed it yet. I have had 15 oz yeilds on a regular with one water farm, 400w hps and one plant.
> 
> It works by pumping air in a tube witch makes bubbles the bubbles push water up the tube pushing water with it.. the water enters the drip ring spiting water and air.. I think the reason they work so well is 90% of oxygen in water is picked up threw the surface layer of the water.. well all the water that drips over the hydroton is all surface water.. so its really oxygenated... great system I end up with a brick of roots in the top bucket and a brick or roots in the lower bucket when its done..


I am having trouble determining how much nutrients to mix per unit. When I flush it and refill it to the white line on the blue tube, it takes 5 gallons of nutrients. The directions and other posters say it takes 2 gallons of nutrients. When I put in 2 1/2 gallons, the drip ring hardly has any output. I am afraid I am over watering by putting in 5 gallons, but it doesn't go to the white mark without that amount. Can you please help me?


----------



## Nicholas2321 (Nov 2, 2018)

Scotty,
I am having trouble determining how much nutrients to mix per unit. When I flush it and refill it to the white line on the blue tube, it takes 5 gallons of nutrients. The directions and other posters say it takes 2 gallons of nutrients. When I put in 2 1/2 gallons, the drip ring hardly has any output. I am afraid I am over watering by putting in 5 gallons, but it doesn't go to the white mark without that amount. Can you please help me? I can't calculate how much nutrients to mix up. This is probably just a silly problem, but I just can't get it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Nicholas2321 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nicholas2321 said:


> Scotty,
> I am having trouble determining how much nutrients to mix per unit. When I flush it and refill it to the white line on the blue tube, it takes 5 gallons of nutrients. The directions and other posters say it takes 2 gallons of nutrients. When I put in 2 1/2 gallons, the drip ring hardly has any output. I am afraid I am over watering by putting in 5 gallons, but it doesn't go to the white mark without that amount. Can you please help me? I can't calculate how much nutrients to mix up. This is probably just a silly problem, but I just can't get it. Thank you so much.


Nevermind! Duh..I was using a different caliber bucket than I thought. My bad. Sorry to waste your time.


----------



## FedoraDoosh (Nov 2, 2018)

I looked all over for g13 grows and read every page. you done a good job with it fam. top 10 best of all time


----------



## Nicholas2321 (Nov 7, 2018)

This is my first waterfarm use and when I asked the hydroponics guy about the roots growing through the holes in the top res, he said to just cut them off. I assumed he knew what he was talking about and started my grow without modifying my system. I had 4 plants ready to go from the warmer and I planted them in the rocks. I should have done my homework. They have been veging for 2 weeks under LED lights. After reading this site, I see I need to drill some more holes in the top res and add an air stone to the bottom res. Do you have any tips on how to take out the rocks without killing my plants. I know that I will not get a successful grow without doing this, so I must go ahead and get the holes drilled and the air stone in.


----------



## mytwhyt (Nov 7, 2018)

Great, you finally got around to reading the thread. If you had done it to begin with, you would have known, from the start that there was a mod that should be made.. Also,if you missed it, this thread is about using only one fertilizer the entire grow.. It's up to you to figure out any changes you chose to make as to the feeding of the plant..
If you can't figure out how to pour rocks out of a bucket you're beyond help... If it dies , you learned a lesson... Own your own fuck ups, finish your grow in a journal so we can all follow it there....


----------



## Nicholas2321 (Nov 7, 2018)

mytwhyt said:


> Great, you finally got around to reading the thread. If you had done it to begin with, you would have known, from the start that there was a mod that should be made.. Also,if you missed it, this thread is about using only one fertilizer the entire grow.. It's up to you to figure out any changes you chose to make as to the feeding of the plant..
> If you can't figure out how to pour rocks out of a bucket you're beyond help... If it dies , you learned a lesson... Own your own fuck ups, finish your grow in a journal so we can all follow it there....


Thank you. This is my first hydro grow. Also, I can't figure out where the thread menu is and how to get on the correct thread.


----------



## Slugga (Jan 6, 2019)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> ODF- Nice little set up you have there man looking good Love the even canopy!


I just ordered a waterfarm. I’ll be growing in a tent and scroging as well. Anything I should know about draining the waterfarm? Is it easy to drain in a tent setup?


----------



## Dayzt (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey there Slugga! I've always been able to drain it through the water-level tube on the side. It helps if you put the whole waterfarm on a few styrofoam blocks before you start, then the floor of your grow tent will be lower than the bottom of the waterfarm, making it easier to drain. I drain into a large ziplock container until it's empty.. 

Let me know if that makes sense!


----------



## WillieP (Oct 20, 2019)

Just wanted to give big props to SCOTTYBALLS and the major contributors to this thread.
I was turned on to it by Dr.Amber and her current waterfarm journal, so I gave it a read.
Yep, all 1002 posts. There is an amazing about of info in here!
I like reading the journals of successful and popular grows, maybe that's just me.
I will say that one of the things that I have picked up in doing so, is that the same questions are asked again, and again...and yet again. (not just in this thread, but in many). I understand that not everyone is going to take the time to read a 1000 post thread. But with that said, it is my opinion that if one does just a bit of research on your own, you would learn so much more, and ultimately be a better grower for it. 
There is a search function in this forum. There is the ever amazing "Google"! You can ask Siri, or Alexa!
I think that if you are willing to do a bit of research on your own, and still don't understand, or are just hung up on a specific point, then when you do need to ask for help, that you will be more likely to receive useful answers for the 'old timers' round here.
However, I am new to public forums, and perhaps I just don't get it.
I'll hop down from my soap box now...
Please understand that this is just my opinion, and I most certainly do not intend offence to anyone.
(And for full disclosure, I am a complete NOOB, without a single grow under my belt.)
Great read.
Cheers to all,
WillieP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, I completely agree. It’s important to take time to read the journals . after doing many waterfarms successfully I took 4 years off away from doing them and forgot so much. I needed to dig back into this journal and my own very first waterfarm journal on here from 2011 to see how I did things successfully back then. Very helpful. One tip I can give that helped me navigate pages if you need to take a break from reading is to Remember what page you left off on and when you are ready to return to reading at the bottom of page 2 you can highlight the page number and an option to type the page you want to skip to is available, so you can pick up where you left off!
Cheers!


----------



## Rahonui (Oct 28, 2019)

WillieP said:


> I will say that one of the things that I have picked up in doing so, is that the same questions are asked again, and again...and yet again. (not just in this thread, but in many). I understand that not everyone is going to take the time to read a 1000 post thread. But with that said, it is my opinion that if one does just a bit of research on your own, you would learn so much more, and ultimately be a better grower for it.


*and ultimately be a better *person* for it.

This mentality can be applied to anything. Teach someone to fish vs giving them a fish and all that. Society has gotten too caught up with chasing superficial shit and outsourcing basic skills to "someone else".


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 16, 2021)

January, 2021.. seriously thinking about coming out of retirement.


----------



## JalepenoGrill (Feb 23, 2021)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> January, 2021.. seriously thinking about coming out of retirement.


Very excited to see what the next step will be. I am just finishing up this massive read, thanks for all the info you shared.

I started some ak-47 autos in 2 water farms setup in a 4 x 2 tent with 2 spider farmer 1000w led, will be using this thread as a reference.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 13, 2021)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> January, 2021.. seriously thinking about coming out of retirement.


I am as well...lol...been almost ten years lol


----------



## teamblue (Apr 13, 2022)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> January, 2021.. seriously thinking about coming out of retirement.


so did you come out of retirement?


----------

